#ubuntu-uy 2011-05-02
<luciano_> bueno bueno bueno
<luciano_> le dijo el burro al freno
<PabloRubianes> hu.. jajjaa
<virusuy> mis alter egos se estan yendo
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> que bien
<virusuy> como estuvo piria PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> en la casa y con laptop a full
<PabloRubianes> por lo menos habia wifi
<PabloRubianes> no se paso mal
<PabloRubianes> y ahora con mi laptop viejo lo voy a hacer servidor aca en casa pa joder
<virusuy> eso! 
<virusuy> pero servidor de tu lan ?
<virusuy> o vas a brindar algun servicio para inet ?
<PabloRubianes> no interno
<PabloRubianes> no tengo IP fija
<PabloRubianes> sino sabes como...
<virusuy> DDNS
<PabloRubianes_> pero para ddns hay que garpar no?
<virusuy> nop
<virusuy> hay gratis
<PabloRubianes> asi?
<virusuy> sep
<virusuy> el mas comun es dyndns.org
<virusuy> el otro es no-ip.org
<PabloRubianes> pero ese no es pago?
<virusuy> nop
<virusuy> tiene uan cuenta gratis
<virusuy> ambos tienen planes pagos y gratuitos
<PabloRubianes> vos los haz usado?
<virusuy> si claro
<virusuy> lo tengo configurado en mi router 
<virusuy> tira un ping a facchinelli.homelinux.com
<virusuy> si te fijas te responde la misma IP que el whois de irc
<PabloRubianes> unknown host :S
<virusuy> a mi me responde bien
<virusuy> :S
<virusuy> habras escrito bien ?
<PabloRubianes> ping http://facchinelli.homelinux.com/
<PabloRubianes> ?
<PabloRubianes> a me comi algo
<virusuy> solamente facchinelli.homelinux.com
<PabloRubianes> sigue tirando lo mismo
<virusuy> a mi me responde mas bien
<PabloRubianes> ahi
<virusuy> quiso ?
<virusuy> ping facchinelli.homelinux.com
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> me jodia el /
<virusuy> ahi va
<virusuy> viste, fijate con un whois que responde la misma IP
<virusuy> lo uso para tunelear las conexiones web desde mi laburo hacia casa
<virusuy> asi no me bloquean cosas al pedo
<PabloRubianes> ta bueno para poner un blog o algo asi teniendo todo en tu pc
<PabloRubianes> y barato
<virusuy> el tema es la conexion
<virusuy> y el dominio
<PabloRubianes> tengo en casa fija
<PabloRubianes> de 2 creo
<PabloRubianes> si el dominio hay que pagarlo
<virusuy> claro
<virusuy> no se si vale la pena, los hostings de blogs te lo tiran por la cabeza
<virusuy> usas algo tipo blogspot o tumblr y pagas un dominio (10 dolares al año) y listo
<virusuy> no me parece tan practico tener el blog en tu casa
<PabloRubianes> si es verdad
<PabloRubianes> pero tiene onda tenerlo vos
<PabloRubianes> jejeje
<virusuy> se claro
<virusuy> igual para nosotros no vale tanto la pena
<virusuy> date cuenta que tener un servidor virtual privado, medio chico esta a 10 dolares mensuales
<virusuy> pero si, encara tenerlo en tu casa
<virusuy> che, feliz dia PabloRubianes ! :-d
<PabloRubianes> si esa del servidor virtual no esta tan caro pense que te arrancaban la cabeza
<PabloRubianes> igualmente
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: No, osea
<virusuy> depende de las caraterizticas
<virusuy> y la transferencia
<virusuy> pero en intovps.com
<PabloRubianes> si pero hace un tiempo salian mucho mas caro
<virusuy> tenes precios baratos y el servicio es recomendandisimo
<virusuy> claro
<virusuy> igual esta bueno porque te haces cargo 100%
<PabloRubianes> ese sitio no lo tenial
<virusuy> red, seguridad ,servicios, todo en tu server privado
<virusuy> intovps son rumanos, con servers en USA
<virusuy> y son re bien
<virusuy> muchos lugares los recomiendan
<virusuy> sino tenes linode.com
<virusuy> que es mas caro, pero son recomendado
<virusuy> y otro que conozco y son buenos es buyvm.net
<virusuy> esta bueno para comprar 1 , pagarlo y tener varias instancias de apache 
<virusuy> cada uno se hace cargo de su dominio
<PabloRubianes> interesante... yo estuve buscando hace un tiempo
<PabloRubianes> pero no habia encontrado nada barato
<virusuy> yo siempre leo webhostingtalk.com
<virusuy> es EL foro de webhosting
<virusuy> es como el punto de referencia
<virusuy> ahi lei sobre esos tres que te pase y los re recomendaban
<virusuy> por la calidad.. el servicio y la atencion tecnica
<virusuy> ademas te dan ipv4 e ipv6
<virusuy> podriamos juntarnos entre 3 y comprar 1 para alojar nuestros blogs
<virusuy> yo no tengo dramas en configurarlo y admininistrar todo
<PabloRubianes> ta bueno el buyvm que tiene ubuntu
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> linode creo que tambien
<virusuy> y intovps trae debian
<virusuy> lo mas "cercano"
<virusuy> yo tengo ganas de contratar uno, pero todavia no lo voy a hacer..
<PabloRubianes> ta bueno para empezar el buyvm el de 15 dolares que no es tanto como para ver que onda
<PabloRubianes> 15 dolares por a;o es regalado
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> pero creo que no hay stock
<virusuy> esos se van volando
<PabloRubianes> no dice nada de no stock
<virusuy> no ?
<virusuy> a ver
<PabloRubianes> los que dicen que tiene stock es en linode
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: 
<virusuy> si haces click en buy 
<virusuy> te dice que no hay stock
<virusuy> igual 3 dolares mensuales no es nada
<PabloRubianes> si no
<PabloRubianes> es mas barato que netuy
<PabloRubianes> intovps tiene ubuntu
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> #intovps en freenode
<virusuy> ahi dan soporte tambien
<virusuy> y hay gente que son usuarios ygente del stuff
<virusuy> staff
<virusuy> ojo, todos son sin mantenimiento, es decir, el que compra se hace cargo de todo , instalacion y configuracion 
<virusuy> porque hay otros vps que ellos te administran y dan soporte pero son mas caros
<PabloRubianes> si perp eso te arreglas
<virusuy> claro
<PabloRubianes> para que me lo configuren uso netuy
<virusuy> pero netuy es caro ?
<PabloRubianes> depende
<PabloRubianes> lo que quieras
<PabloRubianes> creo que lo mas barato que conseguis es 68 dolares por a;o con dominio 
<virusuy> yo que se, a mi me gusta mas administrar todo yo
<PabloRubianes> hay una opcion de a tu medida y te lo armas como queres
<virusuy> esto de vps me da mas libertad
<PabloRubianes> aparte te da libertad de usar lo que quieras... digo de tecnologias
<PabloRubianes> si quiero hacer el sitio en algo en especial tenes que tener vps
<virusuy> claro
<virusuy> no me acuerdo en cual
<virusuy> permite tener un server de irc
<virusuy> xD
<virusuy> osea, levantar un server ahi  en el VPS
<PabloRubianes> en el de buyvm, el de 3 dolares mas un dominio de 10 dolares pagas algo asi como 1100 pesos por a;o
<PabloRubianes> anda en buyvm estan todos out of stock
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> es por temporada
<virusuy> yo tengo en twitter a la empresa detras de buyvm y siempre avisan con 2 dias de anticipacion
<virusuy> igual intovps no es nada malo
<virusuy> dejame ver 
<PabloRubianes> si intovps es mas barato que linode
<PabloRubianes> y parece bien tambien
<PabloRubianes> igual son como 2000 pesos
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> http://www.webhostingtalk.com
<virusuy> ese es el foro, leelo que encara muchisimo
<virusuy> inclusive tiene una seccion para armar tu propio negocio de hosting
<virusuy> ahi ademas de recomendar hacen reviews de servicios
<virusuy> esta muy completo ese foro, y bien organizado, sin trolls y esas manos
<virusuy> mira, este review de linode : http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1044340&highlight=low+vps
<PabloRubianes> si ta bueno y ta bueno lo del negocio de hosting
<virusuy> sabes que yo lo estuve pensando mucho
<virusuy> por lo menos arrancar con 2 o 3 servers
<virusuy> a precios accesibles
<PabloRubianes> si los conseguis a buen precio y ganas pero no mucho al pricipio podes hacer un buen negocio
<virusuy> no entendi
<virusuy> :-D
<PabloRubianes> claro si el margen de ganacia lo haces razonable
<PabloRubianes> podes hacer un gran negocio
<virusuy> claro
<virusuy> yo tengo ganas de arrancar con algo de eso
<PabloRubianes> y esta bueno porque trabajas para vos...
<virusuy> claro
<virusuy> y para mi seria hobbie
<virusuy> ni laburo seria.. mas que nada hobbie
<virusuy> el tema es la conexion a internet
<virusuy> lo demas se consigue, pero la conexion a internet en URU es lamentable
<PabloRubianes> si yo lei que pal 2012 va a haber 10 megas
<PabloRubianes> pero ya no les creo nada
<virusuy> si, posiblemente si, pero a que precio ?
<virusuy> ya me imagino qu elos 10 megas estaran como a 4000 mil pesos
<virusuy> y de todo corazon, no creo que en el 2012 pueda pagar esa cifra de internet
<PabloRubianes> al precio del que ahora es de 3
<PabloRubianes> el aumento de velocidad es por el cable que estan conectando con argentina ahora
<PabloRubianes> van a poner fibra optica en las casa
<PabloRubianes> casas
<virusuy> mientras me suban el mega :-D
<virusuy> yo estoy feliz con mi mega de conexion.. 
<virusuy> pero si viene mas.. mejor
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> si la velocidad de subida es un asco
<virusuy> seeeeee
<virusuy> :-(
<virusuy> salio heladito!
<virusuy> cada vez me gusta mas unity
<PabloRubianes> si a mi tambien
<virusuy> Murio bin laden
<PabloRubianes> eh?
<virusuy> cnn ya
<virusuy> lo mataron en un operativo en afganistan
<virusuy> dice que ahora sale obama a hablar, porque tienen el cuerpo
<virusuy> ahora obama lo usa para la re elección.. terrible movimiento politico la muerte
<PabloRubianes> jaja un capo
<PabloRubianes> jajja
<virusuy> claro un genio
<PabloRubianes> je
<PabloRubianes> bueno me fui a dormir
<PabloRubianes> me dejaste envenenado con el vps...
<PabloRubianes> jajja
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<magu42> magu42_
<virusuy> magu42: estas auto llamandote
<virusuy> xD
<magu42> si  jaja
<magu42> estoy configurando el xchat en la note
<magu42> que lo tiró debian , consume la mitad que ubuntu en el note , anda volando!!
<magu42> unity.....  será más adelante
<magu42_> listo jeje
#ubuntu-uy 2011-05-03
<virusuy> bueno bueno
<virusuy> van cayendo de a poquito
<eduardor> jojo
<eduardor> estoy imprimiendo un poster en byn de prueba
<virusuy> opa!
<virusuy> pasa el SVG
<eduardor> no me dieron bola en el CEI, aun
<eduardor> esta een la wiki
<virusuy> ah, ese 
<eduardor> me explota el inkscape al imprimir
<eduardor> lo probare en pdf
<eduardor> debo tener poco toner, quedan recontra roñosas
<eduardor> agregué la version PDF
<eduardor> el pdf me descarga como html
<eduardor> si alguie  lo prueba le agradezco, son 200K :P
<eduardor> virusuy: tenes acceso a REDUY?
<eduardor> porque quisiera que alguien me dijera si se ve algo de lo que pongo en mnav.red.uy
<eduardor> bueno, me voy pa casa
<eduardor> tengo que preparar la charla de mañana
<eduardor> que alguien tire a la lista lo de imprimir sus propios posters y empapelar sus facultades
<eduardor> para flisol, fueron un montón de manos, peroaqui no se cuantos se moverían asi
<eduardor> bye, me conecto mas tarde
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: te deje con la espina ayer eh !
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: http://www.lowendbox.com/
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, no estaba en el pc
<virusuy> como andas?
<PabloRubianes> todo bien
<virusuy> viste el sitio?
<PabloRubianes> toy abriendo
<virusuy> es exclusivo y con wiki de VPS baratos
<virusuy> hoy estaba mirando el google app gratuitos para 50 cuentas.. es genial
<PabloRubianes> como exclusivo?
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, mas veneno
<PabloRubianes> tengo que ponerme las pilas con la presentacion del sabado
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, pcapeluto hay que hacer la gazetilla para mandar a los medios
<PabloRubianes> ...
<luciano_> que paso aca
<luciano_> nos caimos todos ?
<virusuy> nos caimos todos ?
<virusuy> hay que conseguir ese VPS baratito PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, jaja
<PabloRubianes> estaba comiendo
<virusuy> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> viste lo que puse?
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, pcapeluto hay que hacer la gazetilla para mandar a los medios
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> los tres tenemos gmail ?= asi hago un documento en googlemail
<virusuy> google docs *
<virusuy> y lo vamos editando
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> pero hay que hacerlo para mandar el miercoles sino no nos van a dar bola
<PabloRubianes> o mandar ma;ana
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: como es tu mail en gmail ?
<PabloRubianes> pablorubianes
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: ahi te llego la invitación
<PabloRubianes> abro
<PabloRubianes> no
<PabloRubianes> no llego
<virusuy> https://docs.google.com/document/d/15BojCJNgW5ZUQW-BNeR7p25npqDCWjCE-4DE4mdMpsA/edit?hl=es&authkey=CJyX7I4M
<virusuy> ahi
<virusuy> a ver si lo podes editar
<PabloRubianes> veo
<virusuy> editas?
<PabloRubianes> me lo habias compartido a ubuntu.org.uy
<virusuy> ah
<virusuy> xD
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, si aca voy estaba mandando algo a maxdrum para la presentacion de el
<virusuy> oka
<PabloRubianes> no me deja editar virusuy 
<virusuy> a ver
<virusuy> te agrege el de gmail
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, 
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: 
<PabloRubianes> si
<virusuy> ya quedo casi pronto me parece
<PabloRubianes> si
<virusuy> corito y al pie
<pcapeluto> jelouuuuu
<virusuy> como baila?
<pcapeluto> toy viendo el texto de prensa
<virusuy> pcapeluto: leelo y comenta que te parece, estas con permiso de editar, asi que edita lo que te parezca pertinente
<pcapeluto> estoy en eso
 * virusuy escuchado "El Narigueta" - "Durmiendo Afuera" - "Trotsky Vengaran" at Banshee
<EduardoR> hola, lo cambie de escritorio y no me di cuenta, je
<EduardoR> vienen los CD al final?
<EduardoR> estoy preparando la charla de mañana en el CDI
<EduardoR> que son 2 charlas, de mañana 8 am y de noche 8 pm
<pcapeluto> Los CD's vienen, esperemos que los dejen entrar al país
<EduardoR> el tipo de la cámara me va a filmar
<virusuy> uhh
<virusuy> se puede ir a las 20 ¡
<virusuy> ?
<EduardoR> tenia razón virusuy , no cualquier deberia postear en la pagina principal
<EduardoR> no se puede, es para alumnos
<virusuy> oka
<EduardoR> salvo que digas que sos de Ubuntu:UY y traes el libro :)
<virusuy> pcapeluto: te llaman
<pcapeluto> Perdón? que pasó?
<pcapeluto> yo ya no tengo nada
<pcapeluto> Ya regreso, se me queman las milanesas JAJAJAJ
<virusuy> pah, ahi vemos quien manda entre la señora Capeluto y Pablo
<virusuy> claramenteo la Sra. Capeluto tiene el cinto en la mano
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, el libro se lo damos el sabado
<EduardoR> "dejate de chatear y andá a cocinar!!!!
<PabloRubianes> ma;ana imposible ir
<EduardoR> ok, no problema
<EduardoR> pero se lo prometo igual
<PabloRubianes> si dale
<EduardoR> lo que no se como hacer para distribuir los afiches
<EduardoR> puedo ir a imprimirlos, pero de el repartir
<EduardoR> Monica me dijo que la propia universidad podria repartirlos
<EduardoR> pero no se cuando voy a poder tenerlos
<EduardoR> mañana voy a aestar muerto con las charlas, 
<EduardoR> deci que estamos logueando, sinó puteaba mal
<PabloRubianes> cuando estan los pegotines?
<EduardoR> ya la cagué
<EduardoR> me quería dedicar a eso y me clavo con la charla esta
<EduardoR> bueno, tengo que seguir preparando slides
<EduardoR> son todos viejos de la 10.10
<EduardoR> tengo que meterle al virtualbox todos los isos :(
<EduardoR> tengo 10GB de isos 11.04
<EduardoR> y eso que evité un montón
<EduardoR> mirá los http://mnav.gub.uy/linux
<EduardoR> Last modified dos veces asi quedan primero
<EduardoR> sigoooo que sino mañana no tengo nada :P
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, que es eso ?
<PabloRubianes> que tiene que ver con los pegotines?
<EduardoR> con los pegotines, nada
<EduardoR> ayer diseñamos pads y posavasos para pasarle a Almaplast
<EduardoR> pero no se si llegamos
<PabloRubianes> ahhh y los pegotines? cuanto estarian?
<EduardoR> no tengo idea
<PabloRubianes> estarian?
<EduardoR> estaría con eso si no tuviera que prepara una charla 
<EduardoR> pero imprimir pegotines es un momento, pero hay que hacerlo
<PabloRubianes> ta bien
<PabloRubianes> suerte que tenemos los que mando canonical sino estabamos al horno
<EduardoR> si te doy el archivo vos lo imprimirías?
<EduardoR> alguien mas puede?
<PabloRubianes> pero donde hay que ir?
<EduardoR> los afiches lo mismo, si no se ponen en carteleras, no sirvió de nada hacerlos
<EduardoR> a cualquier casa que impriman
<EduardoR> 4 tintas por ejemplo
<PabloRubianes> pero los afiches estan hechos?
<PabloRubianes> creo que lo que me queda mas cerca es el que esta en plaza independencia
<EduardoR> no, averigue con el tipo del CEI pero no me respondió
<PabloRubianes> no me acuerdo como se llama
<EduardoR> copicentro
<PabloRubianes> ahi puedo ir ahi ma;ana
<EduardoR> hay 400 que hacen eso, hay que llevar SVG y PDF por las dudas
<PabloRubianes> pera que me llaman y me explicas que hacer
<EduardoR> ponele que hagas 10 de A3 y llevárselo a Monica que los distribuyan en otras facultades
<EduardoR> chiflame
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, toy
<PabloRubianes> cuanto saldria eso?
<PabloRubianes> a mi me parece mas importantes los pegotines que los afiches (Nunca tuvimos y la gente va)
<EduardoR> si, eso se hacen en cualquier momento
<EduardoR> salen baratos, ponele $50 la A3
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, falta una semana... tamos en le horno con los tiempos
<EduardoR> luego te los doy, tengo la plata de las camisetas, soy el Tesorero de facto
<EduardoR> se, pero mas no puedo hacer
<PabloRubianes> si no es por vos
<EduardoR> el cd virtual de virtualBox tiene eautoarranque de Unix ?¿?¿
<PabloRubianes> no se
<EduardoR> y mismo, configuró la tarjeta 3d para Unity, me caigo!
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, te va a dar para hacer los pendrives de instalacion?
<PabloRubianes> sino lo sacamos de la gacetilla
<EduardoR> ya los tenemos
<EduardoR> si, hace rato
<PabloRubianes> bien
<EduardoR> donde está?
<EduardoR> ustedes tienen records de faltas de ortografía :P
<PabloRubianes> en donde?
<EduardoR> la gacetilla
<PabloRubianes> en google doc
<EduardoR> pasame el link
<EduardoR> Unity en VBox andando de lujo!!!!!!
<PabloRubianes> https://docs.google.com/document/d/15BojCJNgW5ZUQW-BNeR7p25npqDCWjCE-4DE4mdMpsA/edit?authkey=CJyX7I4M&hl=en#
<EduardoR> ahora a capturar y a re hacer el Tuneando
<PabloRubianes> bueno cuando puedas mandame el mail con lo que hay que imprimir y las instrucciones para idiotas de que decir en copiser
<virusuy> bueno ya esta casi el documento
<virusuy> denle retoques y sale con fritas
<PabloRubianes> si ahora solo faltan las dires para mandarlo
<EduardoR> solo le arreglan 3 errorcitos y ya esta
<EduardoR> lo puse en el chat del doc
<EduardoR> no puedo editar
<virusuy> EduardoR: F5 que ya te deja editar
<EduardoR> será y público con tilde
<virusuy> arreglalo tu
<virusuy> a ver si quedaron bien los permisos
<EduardoR> mandame permiso a eduardor@ubuntu
<EduardoR> no puedo editar
<EduardoR> :(
<virusuy> voy
<virusuy> es buena herramienta el google docs
<virusuy> como herramienta colaborativa es genial
<PabloRubianes> como puede ser que el ultimo Zope solo ande con python 2.4?
<PabloRubianes> te queres matar....
<PabloRubianes> son unos capos no actualizan lo stables y hay mas nuevos
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> que es eso de zope ?
<EduardoR> la migración de arquitectura se cancelo porque varios programas ni arrancan
<EduardoR> que fue lo que cambiaron aparte del unity?
<EduardoR> Python o GTK, no?
<EduardoR> al doc le falta un logo
<EduardoR> ven el chat del doc?
<EduardoR> me pone: El servidor no está disponible. Intentando conectar de nuevo...
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, un framework python
<PabloRubianes> es con lo que esta hecho launchpad
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: ahi va, no sabia
<PabloRubianes> pero rarisimo que te hace usar un python tan viejo
<EduardoR> miren ahora el doc
<PabloRubianes> genial
<PabloRubianes> a quien se la mandamos
<virusuy> ntn
<virusuy> no toquen nada
<EduardoR> jajaj
<EduardoR> guardar en odt y subirla a la wiki
<EduardoR> en realidad faltaron las palabras mágicas
<EduardoR> "evento cultural"
<EduardoR> "alfabetizacion digital"
<EduardoR> "brecha tecnológica"
<EduardoR> si está hecho para gente que no sabe que es "sistema operativo", "software libre" o "codigo abierto" seguirán sin saberlo ni entender que tiene que ver con el mundo real
<PabloRubianes> la mandan a NTN?
<EduardoR> se van a c.. de risa
<EduardoR> creo que aún está escrito para gente que sabe de que hablamos
<EduardoR> lo tiene que "revisar", la mamá de alguno
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, mira que eso no es para que lo lean como esta
<EduardoR> hasta se lo daría a Monica
<PabloRubianes> se supone que trabajan obteniendo informacion y dandola como se debe
<EduardoR> que está medio en el tema, y 
<EduardoR> todavía no agarró el lenguaje
<EduardoR> Mónica Lago está redactando el trabajo de Software Libre en la Universidad, hace meses
<EduardoR> y como esto es un evento que va a promocionar Extensión Cultura, sería bueno que lo retoque ella 
<EduardoR> necesitamos otros ojos
<EduardoR> tiene el típico lenguaje que manejamos nosotros
<PabloRubianes> si lo hace para ma;ana ta bien sino la mandamos porque nos quedamos sin tiempo
<EduardoR> ok
<virusuy> señores
<virusuy> me fui a nonear
<EduardoR> si
<EduardoR> ok, mirá que igual yo voy a hacer uno formato mail
<EduardoR> como el que hice para flisol
<EduardoR> o los que hago para el museo, en HTML
<EduardoR> pero es otro formato alternativo
<EduardoR> quizás tome cosas de este
<EduardoR> bueno, mañana me toda jornada larga
<EduardoR> me toca
<EduardoR> bye
#ubuntu-uy 2011-05-04
<virusuy> buenas noches!
<danielmato> buenas noches a todos
<magu42> zas!!
<magu42> danielmato⟿  Reuniones Lunes 22:00 (UTC -3)       :-)
<danielmato> de que hablas magu42?
<magu42> jaja  nada!  maxjedrum!!
<danielmato> El cartelito a la entrada del sitio dice claramente (al menos ayer era asi)... martes
<magu42> ayer hablaron de las charlas del sabado
<danielmato> snif, cambiaron el dia y no me entere... buaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<magu42> no señor, lea el topic
<magu42> El topic para #ubuntu-uy es Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Oficial Uruguayo - www.ubuntu.org.uy - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Reuniones Lunes 22:00 (UTC -3) // FIESTA LANZAMIENTO UBUNTU 11.04 EL 7 DE MAYO http://bit.ly/gsFx4O
<magu42> * Topic para #ubuntu-uy definido por PabloRubianes!~pablo@ubuntu/member/PabloRubianes en Fri Apr 22 20:45:00 2011
<danielmato> ande leo el topic?
<magu42> danielmato⟿ como entrás acá , con que aplicación?
<danielmato> firefox
<magu42> desde la pagina de ubuntu?
<danielmato> e insisto, dice martes...
<danielmato> desde ubuntu.org.uy
<magu42> no tenés verguenza!!!  jaja
<magu42> instalate xchat
<danielmato> soy de lo peor... 
<danielmato> lo se
<danielmato> pero tengo al pobre natty hecho pomada...
<danielmato> tengo que reinstalar y ya.
<danielmato> volo unity, instale gnome 3, kde y lxde... no tenes idea de la cocoa que arme con el sistema
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> eso pasa por meterle mano , los que no saben mucho lo instalan y listo!!  cero problemas   jajaja
<danielmato> y los que quieren aprender, terminan con solo la consola, tratando de navegar por internet son lynx... 
<magu4200> entré por la pagina y dice lunes 22:00 utc-3 !!
<magu4200> tas pa la jjoda danielmato 
<magu4200> no leiste nada jaja
<danielmato> estamos en el horno, la estoy viendo y dice martes...
<magu42> que raro
<danielmato> maldito firefox
<magu4200> [Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Oficial Uruguayo - www.ubuntu.org.uy - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Reuniones Lunes 22:00 (UTC -3) // FIESTA LANZAMIENTO UBUNTU 11.04 EL 7 DE MAYO http://bit.ly/gsFx4O]
<magu4200> copy paste  desde el chat del sitio
<danielmato> rekonq me muestra martes también
<magu42> voy a probar en firefox
<virusuy> nas noches
<danielmato> tambien chromium
<magu42> holas  virusuy 
<virusuy> como va
<danielmato> hola virusuy
<magu> desde firefox me dice lunes
<magu> danielmato: me está agarrando pal chorrete
<danielmato> juro que no
<danielmato> sera que tengo que limpiar la cache...
<magu42> danielmato⟿ eso te pasa por usar unity  jaja
<danielmato> no, no tengo unity
<magu42> peor!!!
<magu42> gnome 3
<danielmato> virusuy, que dice en tu firefox, reuniones lunes o martes?
<magu42> :-)
<danielmato> magu 42, gnome 3, kde y lxde... ahora en kde
<magu42> ahhh seguro dijiste rekonq!!
<danielmato> pues si, que soy una bestia cuadrada y peluda rekonq... (yo escribi rekonc)
<magu42> danielmato⟿ de todas maneras hace años que son los lunes las charlas oficiales.  Se cambiaron para los martes solo por el flisol que tenian reunion los lunes
<magu42> y así el martes habia novedades acá
<danielmato> pues, la semana pasada fue martes... y pense (y mira que me cuesta mucho) que se mantenian en martes...
<magu42> la semana pasada en realidad fue el lunes , pero el martes estaban todos , y el sabado fue mas movida aún.
<magu42> ya que vas  a dar la charla de integración , tené en cuenta que en el canal se puede estar todos los dias aunque no hable nadie, pero leer el log de a ratos
<danielmato> el sabado no estaba en casa, y me fue imposible, seguramente me hubiera dado cuenta que era ayer...
<magu42> integración a la comunidad , digo :-)
<danielmato> esa era la idea... estuve medio perdido este fin de semana, y me reengachaba hoy
<danielmato> en fin, es mi falta
<danielmato> y lo peor es que el que va a "aleccionar" a los nuevos es el peor de la escuela (yo)
<danielmato> je je
<magu42> jaja . todo bien Daniel !!
<danielmato> en fin, la idea era sacar ideas (maldita redundancia) para la charla
<magu42> yo muchas veces dejo la pc prendida y leo el log a la 1 am cuando vengo a apagar
<danielmato> es buena idea... voy a tener que hacer algo asi
<danielmato> obviamente despues de instalar el xchat
<magu42> ahi te digo como ponerle la alarma sonora , y si alguien dice tu nick, te manda terrible beep
<virusuy> de que hablan che ?
<magu42> virusuy⟿ de xchat y de integracion a la comunidad
<danielmato> lo estuve usando, pero nunca use el beep
<virusuy> ahi va
<magu42> son dos pasos bien faciles
<magu42> suerte que no está pablorubianes , es fanatico de chatzilla  jaja
<magu42> siempre nos tirabamos piedritas con eso
<magu42> xchat +1
<danielmato> estoy instalando ahora y tambien konversation
<magu42> visto:  la inminente desaparición de gnome clasico ,  danielmato busca otras alternativas!!
<danielmato> prometieron para 11.10 que vuelve gnome full, en version shell 
<danielmato> me gusto mucho, solo me rompe los cocos el zeitgeist, no me gusta nada
<danielmato> y si lo borras, chau unity... y chau gnome
<danielmato> asi que creo que me mudo a kde
<magu42> ta lindo el kde nuevo,  usé kubuntu creo que fué en la 9.10 y era inestable
<danielmato> esta es-pec-ta-cu-lar
<magu42> después lo afinaron
<danielmato> tengo una ati, y no puedo instalar los drivers, porque unity explota, me vuela el fan e igual en gnome, kde no se entero que tengo los drivers abiertos,
<danielmato> tengo unos graficos fantasticos
<magu42> con ati en la notebook no hubo caso  :-(
<magu42> con unity 
<danielmato> unity me funciona a pedal con ati, entre zeitgeist en modo zombie y que si instalas los drivers posta, unity no camina ni de costado, trate con gnome shell 
<danielmato> ati y gnome shell se llevan peor que con unity
<magu42> uhh  ni pruebo entonces  jeje
<danielmato> te salen artefactos y salta en todo momento...
<danielmato> y con kde va como la seda (claro kde 4 ya tiene unos cuantos meses andando...)
<danielmato> supongo que en 6 meses gnome va a andar finito finito con ati
<magu42> está muy verdes todavía 
<magu42> sep
<danielmato> me pasas la direccion del irc
<magu42> freenode
<magu42> sevidor freenode
<magu42> servidor*
<danielmato> canal
<magu42> #ubuntu-uy
<danielmato> ok, intentolo
<magu42> hace años que lo uso , es bien facil, si tenés ganas lo configuramos en 5 min
<danielmato_> aca toy
<magu42> veo  jaja
<danielmato_> que comico, escribo en uno, y me veo en el otro...
<danielmato> cierro aca, eso de consumir recursos porque si, no va conmigo
<magu42> dale derecho en ubuntu-uy  a la izq  y marcalo como favorito
<danielmato_> ahora si
<danielmato_> eso ya quedo, ta espectacular esto
<danielmato_> ya le tilde el que suene cuando recibo mensaje
<magu42> si , pero si no le das una ruta en el beep no te suena nada
<magu42> mirá 
<magu42> danielmato_⟿ 
<magu42> danielmato_⟿ 
<danielmato_> no, no sono nada
<magu42> en principio podes ponerle globos para mensaje resaltado por si tenés el sonido apagado
<magu42> por eso te decia
<danielmato_> ok. como se hace?
<magu42> de aca http://www.soundjay.com/beep-sounds-1.html  bajate el beep 2 que es el clasico o el que te guste mas
<magu42> en .wav
<danielmato_> ok
<magu42> y en sonidos indicale la ruta  donde dice BEEP  de donde lo guardaste
<danielmato_> ok, ya esta 
<danielmato_> pense que el sonido era automatico o cuando menos predefinido... esta bueno eso de que se pueda personalizar
<magu42> a ver ahora  danielmato_ 
<danielmato_> espectacular
<magu42> sona?
<danielmato_> sona
<magu42> ahora te podes ir a la cocina a tomar algo y si alguien te llama venís  jaja
<danielmato_> excelente (como diria mr burns)
<danielmato_> bueno, voy a ver que armo para la charla
<magu42> dale
<danielmato_> supongo que hay que aplicar la maza con el tema de hacerse usuario
<magu42> sip
<magu42> y la lista de correo
<danielmato_> y con darse una vuelta "todos los dias" (anotacion mental de quien les habla) por el irc y por el sitio
<danielmato_> lista de correo, ok
<danielmato_> wiki
<magu42> acá tenés como configurar xchat pidgin y chatzilla
<magu42> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/Manuales
<danielmato_> fantastico
<magu42> podés mostrar que está en la wiki  y que es la wiki de paso
<danielmato_> buena idea
<magu42> ta, si sigo te voy a armar la charla yo!!    jaja
<danielmato_> ja ja
<danielmato_> es una manito con los temas no más
<magu42> ayer dijo pablo que te estaba mandando algo de la charla que dio él de eso
<danielmato_> no se si meter algo más... 
<danielmato_> me voy a fijar, hace un rato no me habia llegado nada
<magu42> se habrá olvidado
<danielmato_> o lo manda mas tarde
<danielmato_> de todos modos yo le recuerdo que me lo mande, y le aviso que me confundi de dia... cuac
<magu42> pediselo en la lista o en pablorubianes arroba  ubuntu.org.uy
<magu42> el dió esa charla el año pasado 
<magu42> según dijo, yo no estaba
<danielmato_> ok
<danielmato_> si, yo no me acuerdo quien dio que charla...
<magu42> creo que fué el para el lanzamiento de 10.10 , pero como te decia, yo no estaba ese dia
<danielmato_> yo tampoco recuerdo...
<magu42> virusuy⟿ que pasó?
<magu42> metiendo mano?
<virusuy> no
<virusuy> novia consumiendo ancho de banda
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> router con qos  y listo
<danielmato_> las novias son asi...
<danielmato_> qos?
<virusuy> quality of service
<magu42> quality of service
<virusuy> un protocolo que prioriza paquetes dependiendo su origen
<danielmato_> ok
<danielmato_> eso no viene en routers de 42 obamas
<magu42> los linksys que podés comprar usados y les ponés dd-wrt  si
<danielmato_> magu42, te parece meter el tema de launchpad?
<magu42> danielmato_⟿ al menos mencionarlo
<danielmato_> ok
<danielmato_> estoy armando el temario, y como esta en la wiki... me parecio que al menos hablar algo del tema era bueno
<magu42> virusuy⟿ te puede orientar mejor que yo de esa charla,  la iba a dar él , pero arrugó!!
<danielmato_> lo mimso que el codigo de conducta
<magu42> :-)
<danielmato_> virusuy huyo de la batalla?
<virusuy> d
<virusuy> epa epa!
<magu42> miserablemente!!!!!!!
<virusuy> jajajajjaa
<magu42> jajaja
<virusuy> launchpad puede estar bueno de incluir, pero muy por arriba
<virusuy> contar que es, para que se usa en la comunidad y mas nada
<virusuy> porque puede hasta llegar a confundir a la gente
<danielmato_> es la idea, meter dos lineas cuando mucho, y solo tema comunidad
<magu42> y respetar el CoC está bueno para cualquier actividad de la web
<danielmato_> sip
<magu42> ya firmarlo es medio complejo para el usuario nuevo
<danielmato_> como nos estamos masificando, caen algunos semitrolles...
<danielmato_> ojo, no esta demas que sepan que existe...
<magu42> jaja y caerán más
<danielmato_> en cualquier momento les caemos con estatutos para asociarse... y si no no pueden hacer aportes ni comentarios 
<danielmato_> je je
<magu42> acá ya he leido algo de que no cualqiera escriba en el blog pero si en el foro
<danielmato_> ojo, lo digo medio en broma, medio en serio
<danielmato_> pero la cosa es hacer conciencia de que no se puede poner cualquier cosa y que no pase nada
<magu42> ví un brazo extendido con los dedos extendidos tambien  jaja
<danielmato_> don PabloRubianes se nos unio en la fiesta!!!
<danielmato_> como un brazo extendido y con los dedos extendidos, no seria con uno solo!!!
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<magu42> danielmato_⟿ más en serio, tal vez haya que poner algo de orden con respecto a eso
<magu42> holas
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: se destrabo tu empresa :-D
<danielmato_> buenas pablo
<PabloRubianes> como andan?
<danielmato_> todo ok
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, entraste?
<danielmato_> te mande un mail PabloRubianes
<magu42> danielmato_⟿ no, no, un brazo hitlereano era  jaja
<PabloRubianes> si vi danielmato_ 
<danielmato_> le erre de dia, la maldita costumbre
<danielmato_> no te puedo creer magu42
<PabloRubianes> danielmato_, necesitas algo mas?
<PabloRubianes> yo te mande el texto de la anterior
<danielmato_> pienso que lo tengo mas o menos solucionado
<magu42> nahhh   estoy exagerando nomás
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: todavia no, pero ya me llaman de recuros humanos para arreglar eso
<danielmato_> ja ja
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: por lo menos me llamaron que se habia destrabado y que ya podia seguir el proceso para ingresar
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, bienvenido, aunque no se cuanto mas estare
<PabloRubianes> jejeje
<danielmato_> Pablo no recibi ningun archivo, salvo el que me dijiste que no era...
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: por ?
<PabloRubianes> danielmato_, te mande la presentacion del primer flisol con el texto de la charla
<PabloRubianes> no te llego?
<danielmato_> nopis, todavia no
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, por nada nunca se sabe 
<PabloRubianes> danielmato_, te reenvio
<danielmato_> PabloRubianes el que me mandaste era de otra cosa, y no tenia nada de las hojas 2 a 5...
<danielmato_> te agradezco el reenvio
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: vamos por privado
<danielmato_> la cosa se puso seria...
<danielmato_> cuando uno del consejo te llama a privado...
<magu42> danielmato_⟿ gente grosa que labura en IBM  jeje
<PabloRubianes> magu42, salado :P
<magu42> :-)
<danielmato_> uuuuuhhhh yo supe servir el cafe ahi... je je
<danielmato_> bueno, en realidad era cadete...
<magu42> de computadoras ni hablar!
<PabloRubianes> danielmato_, ayer te lo mande
<PabloRubianes> fijate en gmail
<PabloRubianes> sino te lo reenvio
<PabloRubianes> danielmato_, te lo mande a ubuntu.org.uy
<danielmato_> supongo que demora en llegar...
<PabloRubianes> magu42, danielmato_ virusuy no leen la gacetilla de prensa que les mando a ver si las mandamos?
<PabloRubianes> les mando el link
<PabloRubianes> si esta bien la hacemos circular porque no queda tiempo
<virusuy> ok
<PabloRubianes> eduador queria corregirla pero se nos va la semana
<PabloRubianes> y hay pila de cosas por hacer
<danielmato_> yo no recibi ninguna gacetilla de prensa
<magu42> claro
<danielmato_> on ta?
<PabloRubianes> https://docs.google.com/document/d/15BojCJNgW5ZUQW-BNeR7p25npqDCWjCE-4DE4mdMpsA/edit?hl=en#
<PabloRubianes> a ver si pueden entrar
<danielmato_> fantastico
<danielmato_> que es lo que se necesita hacer en este documento?
<PabloRubianes> mandarlo a la prensa 
<virusuy> esta EPETACULAR!
<PabloRubianes> los que tengan mails que sirvan envienlo sino manden mails para mandarlo
<danielmato_> imprimo y lo dejo en el noticiero
<virusuy> danielmato_: laburas en algun canal ?
<danielmato_> en la tele
<danielmato_> el 12
<danielmato_> la carta esta espectacular
<magu42> está bueno ,    e instalaciones??  van a haber ?
<danielmato_> eduardor hablo de un mini install fest...
<magu42> ahh  ok
<danielmato_> pero no se si se confirmo o no
<PabloRubianes> bueno les gusta? porque eduardor la queria retocar
<PabloRubianes> pero si les parece la mandamos
<PabloRubianes> y me parece que dejamos aviso que ma;ana nos juntamos por aca
<PabloRubianes> en el sitio
<PabloRubianes> para organizar quien va antes y esas cosa
<danielmato_> para mi, esta fantastica
<magu42> para mi , igual
<danielmato_> yo estoy imprimiendo
<danielmato_> mañana lo llevo
<PabloRubianes> algun lado que se les ocurra mandarla
<PabloRubianes> yo iba a mandarla a No toquen nada, 180.com.uy y a la republica, que son quienes hablaron de nosotros en la fiesta anterior
<danielmato_> eso es de primer orden
<danielmato_> son los que mas atencion nos dieron
<PabloRubianes> google no me deja de sorprender
<PabloRubianes> los primeros dos download as son ODT y PDF
<danielmato_> no probe... yo imprimo siempre directamente a pdf
<PabloRubianes> ya tengo un pdf con eso
<PabloRubianes> ahhhh a ver algo
<PabloRubianes> me habian dicho que en google docs esta la letra ubuntu...
<virusuy> se
<virusuy> seleccionala
<danielmato_> genial, cada vez mejor google
<virusuy> el titular tiene ese font
<PabloRubianes> esta!!!!!!!
<PabloRubianes> le puse a todo ese font
<PabloRubianes> ya que estamos
<eduardor> hola , chau
<PabloRubianes> danielmato_, si queres en la presentacion tira que se van a formar equipos de programacion y documentacion
<PabloRubianes> y los que se formen en otras areas
<PabloRubianes> como educacion
<eduardor> ya imprimí10 afiches A3 y 10 A4
<PabloRubianes> bien
<eduardor> reparti en FArq, y Taller de Informatica
<danielmato_> buen dato, no sabia que se estaban formando grupos, iba a meter lo del moodle
<PabloRubianes> y los pegotines y estamos
<PabloRubianes> danielmato_, tambien moodle
<eduardor> el resto se lo entregue a educass que monica lo manda por el correo de la unversidad
<PabloRubianes> pero la idea era que haya un equipo que se encargue de armar cursos como para moodle o dar en colegios o liceos
<danielmato_> aparecio eduardor
<eduardor> estan se haciendo los pegotines
<PabloRubianes> eduardor, guardame 1
<PabloRubianes> jejeje
<eduardor> hoy Tuneando 120 personas al las 8 am
<danielmato_> PabloRubianes, como se va a manejar lo de programacion y documentacion?
<eduardor> y como 80 de noche
<eduardor> tendre que imprimir mas.... afiches
<eduardor> vuelvo en un ratitoç
<eduardor> este fue el flash informativo de eduardor
<PabloRubianes> danielmato_, programacion un grupo para estudiar temas como empaquetado o programacion python y otros que salgan... depende el publico
<eduardor> chau
<danielmato_> ok
<PabloRubianes> y documentacion, para hacer guias y screencast
<PabloRubianes> documentacion y educacion pueden ser el mismo
<danielmato_> documentacion se maneja con wiki, y programacion... ¿moodle? ¿irc?
<PabloRubianes> si queres para darlos en la charla mesclalos
<danielmato_> ok
<PabloRubianes> doc y educacion manejarian la creacion de manuales y videos
<PabloRubianes> programacion es mas para aprender y ayudar a ubuntu en un futuro cercano
<PabloRubianes> empaquetado y python seguro 
<PabloRubianes> despues depende los que estemos
<danielmato_> ok
<PabloRubianes> a eso virusuy seguro se prende
<PabloRubianes> no?
<virusuy> sep
<danielmato_> yo a videos y manuales tambien me prendo
<danielmato_> bueno, me voy a escribir y supongo que a buscar algo de graficos y capturas de pantalla para la presentacion
<danielmato_> mañana vuelvo por aca...
<PabloRubianes> dale saludos
<PabloRubianes> ma;ana nos juntamos aca
<danielmato_> ok
<danielmato_> que descansen
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: tengo ganas de armar unos videos
<virusuy> onda "Como arreglar un bug en ubuntu"
<virusuy> bien sencillo
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, para que me acuerde... en ff cuando creas un post en el blog de la pagina te da todas las herramientas... en chrome no
<PabloRubianes> el cuadro de texto pelado
<virusuy> <
<virusuy> a
<virusuy> ajá
<PabloRubianes> eso se carga desde javascripsts
<PabloRubianes> asi que los navegadores generan diferencias
<PabloRubianes> pero con chromium tambien va a dar error
<virusuy> pero no entiendo la relacion con los videos ?
<virusuy> hay relacion ?
<suruguay22> hola
<virusuy> suruguay22: hola
<suruguay22> que tal soy usuario novato de ubuntu, lo instale hace unos dias
<suruguay22> y ando buscando ayuda
<virusuy> si, en que te podemos ayudar?
<suruguay22> para instalar el internet movil de antel
<virusuy> que modem tenes?
<suruguay22> si hay alguien que pueda ayudar bienvenido es!!!!
<suruguay22> huawei
<suruguay22> e 176
<virusuy> mira
<virusuy> yo tenia ese
<virusuy> y solo lo conectaba
<virusuy> iba al asistente e nueva conexion de ancha banda movil
<virusuy> y lo reconocia
<suruguay22> busque por google a ver si daba con alguna configuración y no he tenido suerte
<suruguay22> reconocerlo si
<suruguay22> pero de ahi a que conecte es otra cosa
<suruguay22> si
<suruguay22> yo hice algo asi 
<suruguay22> en banda ancha movil
<suruguay22> logre conectar una sola vez
<suruguay22> luego me pide una contraseña para conectar con huawei y ahi queda
<virusuy> la contraseña es el pin
<virusuy> tenes?
<suruguay22> no permitte conexión
<suruguay22> el pin esta desbloqueado
<virusuy> si haces boton derecho en el icono de red
<virusuy> y vas a editar conexiones
<virusuy> luego solapa conexion de banda ancha movil
<suruguay22> voy a seguir buscando a ver si encuentro algo gracias igual
<virusuy> proba editando la configuracion ahi
<suruguay22> seguire intentando
<suruguay22> que macana que antel no tenga un software de conexión como lo tiene para Windows
<suruguay22> Habria que apoyar un poco mas esto del Software libre
<suruguay22> soy muy nuevo en el tema
<suruguay22> pero me interesa mucho
<suruguay22> estudio en ITS EMT de informática
<magu42> suruguay22⟿ tengo un modem de movistar hace 3 años y anda sin problemas
<suruguay22> y estamnos estudiando Linux
<magu42> e lo unico que uso
<suruguay22> perfecto
<suruguay22> pero yo toy complicadisimo
<suruguay22> con ubuntu
<magu42> aunque recuerdo que ese huawei es medo conflictivo
<suruguay22> o muy mareado
<magu42> medio*
<magu42> suruguay22⟿ entraste en el networkmanager en editar conecciones
<suruguay22> si
<suruguay22> hice los pasos que habia en internet de un usuario de ubuntu
<suruguay22> y logre conectar 
<suruguay22> solo una vez
<suruguay22> luego me pide una contraseña para conectar con huawei
<suruguay22> y ahi quedo
<suruguay22> pruebo mil contraseñas, ninguna es
<magu42> en banda ancha movil editar
<suruguay22> tambien
<magu42> para entel creo que usa BAM
<magu42> antel*
<suruguay22> bueno sigo por google buscando
<suruguay22> GRACIAS
<magu42> usé uno  hace unos dias que me prestaron
<suruguay22> que es eso que usa BAM
<suruguay22> ¿?¿?
<magu42> suruguay22⟿ la contraseña
<magu42> y elususrio igual
<suruguay22> yo creo que es algo
<suruguay22> del anillo de redes de linux
<suruguay22> el problema
<magu42> suruguay22⟿ lo ponés en windows y en herramientas te fijas cual es la contraseña y elusuario
<suruguay22> porque por ahi en internet
<magu42> ahhhhh
<suruguay22> decia algo de esto que aveces pide una contraseña y no deja conectar
<magu42> cuando lo conectaste la primera vez te pidio clave para el anillo de clave y le diste una?
<suruguay22> no
<suruguay22> yo habia creado un login
<suruguay22> sin contraseña
<magu42> ah
<suruguay22> y luego pone un cartel de dispositivo como inseguro o algo asi
<suruguay22> y listo
<suruguay22> la primera vez que lo conecte y configure precioso
<suruguay22> fue al reiniciar que no andubo mas
<magu42> en editar tenés que marcar abajo  "dispinible para todos los usuarios" y no te pide más contraseñá
<magu42> disponible*
<virusuy> la contraseña 
<virusuy> probaste con la contraseña del usuario que eseta logueado
<virusuy> osea, el usuario que estas usando?'
<virusuy> ??
<suruguay22> si
<suruguay22> probe mil contraseñas
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, tu charla se tiene que llamar "Enchulame el narval"
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<suruguay22> algo de seguro pasa raro, el tema es que me caliento con ANTEL por no dar un servicio que apoye mas a Linux
<EduardoR> jaja
<suruguay22> y que con Windows no hay problem damos un CD
<suruguay22> y tenes software
<suruguay22> re facil de conectar
<suruguay22> pero bue
<suruguay22> hay que investigar por ahi
<suruguay22> la verdad buena onda che
<magu42> suruguay22⟿ ni te calientes . no te dan bola
<EduardoR> una nueva, ahora en Antel te dicen que tu Linux está mal instalado
<suruguay22> jeje
<magu42> te aseguro que ese modem anda en ubuntu
<suruguay22> de seguro que si
<suruguay22> que debe andar
<EduardoR> modem 3G?
<magu42> lo configuré hace un par de semanas 
<magu42> estoy casi seguro que era ususuario BAM y contraseña BAM
<suruguay22> bueno che si alguien me tira alguna solución este es mi correo suruguay22@hotmail.com
<EduardoR> y tenés crédito, a mi me pasó eso, se me venció
<suruguay22> es por descarga de 10 Gbyte
<suruguay22> y por contrato
<EduardoR> otra vez, fue que no le habian colocado el chip (!)
<suruguay22> este esta en forma y todo conectado con el estoy por Windoes
<EduardoR> Sin PIN, no?
<suruguay22> Windows
<suruguay22> desbloqueada
<magu42> suruguay22⟿ en windows y en herramientas te fijas cual es la contraseña y el usuario
<suruguay22> aaa otra preguntita ustedes deben ser usuarios ya registrados de ubuntu uy
<EduardoR> si, es así, BAM y BAM
<suruguay22> yo hace 2 dias me anote el mail
<suruguay22> me enviaron uno
<suruguay22> pero aun sin activar la cuenta creo
<suruguay22> cuanto demoran?
<EduardoR> que apn, esán usando?
<EduardoR> el Drupal es unstantáneo
<EduardoR> instantáneo
<suruguay22> el apn que es
<suruguay22> adslmovil
<suruguay22> ¿?¿?
<EduardoR> correcto
<suruguay22> luego
<EduardoR> quizás sea gprsantel
<suruguay22> solo cliqueaba en chart
<suruguay22> o algo asi
<suruguay22> el tema
<suruguay22> bueno amigos demasiado estuvimos con este tema
<suruguay22> sigo buscando a ver si soluciono esto
<suruguay22> a estudiar
<suruguay22> jeje!!!!
<EduardoR> gprs.ancel puede ser
<EduardoR> cambia el apn
<suruguay22> saludos
<suruguay22> probare
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ es lo que trato de decirle a suruguay22 , en windows en la pantalla que usa para conectarse , en herramientas tiene todos los datos , incluido el apn
<suruguay22> d+
<EduardoR> exacto
<suruguay22> el apn
<suruguay22> dodne es que dice en windows
<EduardoR> allí uno puede ver los datos posta
<EduardoR> en propiedades del perfil
<EduardoR> dentro del programita del modem
<magu42> ahi mismo
<suruguay22> si
<suruguay22> es adslmovil
<suruguay22> como lo configuro siempre
<magu42> suruguay22⟿ anotate todo con cuidado y pasalos al network manager
<EduardoR> esos datos vienen prefijados en Windows
<suruguay22> GRACIAS voy a hacer eso
<suruguay22> anotar todo en una hojita
<suruguay22> y seguir probando 
<magu42> suruguay22⟿ por las dudas que hayas configurado algo mal en tu ubuntu, hacé la prueba en un livecd y despues en tu ubuntu instalado
<EduardoR> luego escribes un tuto 
<suruguay22> d+
<suruguay22> probare tambien+
<EduardoR> bueno, cambiando de tema
<suruguay22> si
<EduardoR> le sdije que estuve dando la charla de Tuneando II  el regreso
<magu42> sip
<EduardoR> y Tuneando III de noche
<virusuy> suruguay22: vivis en MOntevideo ?
<EduardoR> ya la doy de memoria :P
<suruguay22> en Santa Lucia Canelones pèro estudio alla
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, enchulame el narval! es la posta
<virusuy> suruguay22: porque si es Notebook capaz la arrimas a la fiesta de lanzamiento  y le damos una vichada
<virusuy> Pimp my narwhal
<PabloRubianes> a donde mas puedo mandar la gacetilla, ya la mande a 180, no toquen nada y la republica
<suruguay22> no
<magu42> suruguay22⟿ si la llevás a la fiesta te hago andar ese modem o me lo como
<suruguay22> es un carro de pc que lo pude armar para poder estudiar
<EduardoR> ya vuelvo
<magu42> ahh es pc  :-(
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: el pais ?
<suruguay22> la laptop mia al actualizar thosiba station que configura algo de la bios
<virusuy> o es muy complicada
<suruguay22> nunca mas prendio cuando quedo colgada
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, mail de el pais?
<PabloRubianes> al observador le mando un twitt
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<virusuy> elpais deb tener twit
<virusuy> sino no es un chic!
<virusuy> uhhh PabloRubianes !!!!
<virusuy> MONTEVIDEO.COM.UY !!!!!!
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: http://twitter.com/#!/elpaisuy
<magu42> suruguay22⟿ probá todo lo que hablamos antes, y si no anda volvé por acá., y si anda también :-)
<magu42> suruguay22⟿ pero te aseguro que anda ese modem 
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> ese modem tenia yo
<virusuy> y andaba
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, vos la mandas a montevideo.com.uy?
<magu42> eso eso eso
<virusuy> dale
<virusuy> vos tenes algun prototipo de mail ?
<virusuy> como para mandar??
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, les puse que les mandaba la gacetilla 
<PabloRubianes> y maso lo que era y que cualquier duda a las ordenes
<PabloRubianes> nada muy elaborado
<virusuy> reenviame el mail 
<virusuy> te animas?
<PabloRubianes> en realidad a la republica le tuve que copiar el texto de la gacetilla en el form de contacto porque no dan mail...
<PabloRubianes> sino hace asi mandales el texto de la gacetilla
<EduardoR> Yo tengo 500 de cultura
<EduardoR> pero hay que hacer un mail diseñado, como fue que lo hicieron?
<EduardoR> puedo tener una copia?
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, bajate el pdf del doc de ayer
<EduardoR> de donde?
<EduardoR> para que quiero un PDF?
<EduardoR> el doc debe verse en el mail, no tener adjuntos
<EduardoR> el contenido del doc
<PabloRubianes> ta el doc esta donde estaba ayer
<EduardoR> texto sinb imagen, lo tiran
<EduardoR> es la ley de la prensa
<EduardoR> hace 10 años estoy en eso
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: listo
<virusuy> enviado a prensa de Montevideo.com.uy
<PabloRubianes> yo mande ya el pdf con imagen
<EduardoR> los amils beden estar diseñados con imágen ey texto
<suruguay22> de lo que estan hablando es de promocionar el lanzamiento¿?¿
<EduardoR> sip
<suruguay22> yo pertenezco al colectivo EspiKa de Santa Lucia
<suruguay22> tenemos radio
<EduardoR> yo armo un mail con un banner vertical y el texto en una columna
<EduardoR> pero mañana
<suruguay22> pegaremos el chivo
<suruguay22> leo la info del cartel Fiesta Lanzamiento
<suruguay22> y apoyo por ahi
<EduardoR> anoche dormí 2 horas rehaciendo el F*** presentacion
<suruguay22> en lo que pueda a las ordenes 
<suruguay22> suruguay22@hotmail.com
<EduardoR> hay un texto un poco mejor
<suruguay22> es mi correo
<EduardoR> para radio necesitas algo mas que un punteo
<suruguay22> envienme algo
<suruguay22> y le hago una copia para los programas
<EduardoR> te mando
<virusuy> pcapeluto: anda a dormir !!
<magu42> y te hizo caso nomás  
<virusuy> ahi volvio
<PabloRubianes> suruguay22, en el sitio esta el pdf con la gacetilla de prensa
<PabloRubianes> esta adjuntada al post del poster
<pcapeluto> Ya ya..... jajaj
<pcapeluto> como anda gente
<virusuy> aca.. con frio
<virusuy> no hay algun comando pa setear la temperatura de Uruguay ?
<pcapeluto> Jajajaj ni me digas que estoy con fiebre nuevamente
<pcapeluto> los cambios estos me están liquidando
<virusuy> pcapeluto: pah!
<virusuy> y vos que venis con las defensas jodidas
<pcapeluto> Y tengo que vacunarme contra la gripe si o si
<pcapeluto> Es que me agarro esto por las pinches defensas que las tengo pal traste
<pcapeluto> Pero bue.... ya me di una sobredosis de sinutab
<pcapeluto> espero que mañana se me pase
<EduardoR> suruguay22 ya te mande
<virusuy> pcapeluto: sobredosis JJAJAJAJ
<EduardoR> pero faltaba el link a https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam/Eventos/FiestaNatty
<EduardoR> eso debe estar porque tiene lo de las charlas
<EduardoR> las cahrlas hay que ponerle las horas de cada una
<pcapeluto> Así que Rubianes cierra el evento?
<PabloRubianes> no lo abria?
<PabloRubianes> el que cierra es eduardor por si se va de horario
<EduardoR> jaja
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ se le puede poner sticky a la entrada de blog de la fiesta de lanzamiento? para que quede ahi arriba hasta el sabado?
<EduardoR> vino Fernando del Proyecto Ärbol y filmó todo
<EduardoR> ademas usamos Record MyDesktop tambien
<EduardoR> virusuy: indicator-weather
<pcapeluto> Puede ser si, quizás poner el baner horizontal en el lugar de los enlaces de descarga de torrents
<EduardoR> SI!!!!!
<EduardoR> genial, los enlaces están ocupando un lugar impresionante
<pcapeluto> Ya me fijo
<EduardoR> las imágenes deberian estar en otra disposición
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ en algunos lugares los admin pueden dejar fijo una entrada a blog por unos dias para que no se corra hacia a abajo
<pcapeluto> Si, me tengo que fijar eso
<EduardoR> a que hora arrancan las charlas?
<EduardoR> 14:15??
<PabloRubianes> volvi
<virusuy> ta, me fui a dormir
<virusuy> saludos !!!
<virusuy> nos hablamos mañana
<PabloRubianes> ya les avise por twitter a el pais y el observador
<magu42> chau virusuy 
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<EduardoR> pongo alas chasrlas a horarios redondos o a :15
<PabloRubianes> de 45?
<EduardoR> le puse numeros redondos
<PabloRubianes> redondo asi hay 15 min de recreo y contingencia
<PabloRubianes> pero tienen que durar 45
<PabloRubianes> min
<EduardoR> ahora subo la nota de prensa a ala wiki
<PabloRubianes> ya la mandamos a el pais, el observador, la republica, no toquen nada, 180, y montevideo
<PabloRubianes> nos falto la diaria
<PabloRubianes> la mando ma;ana ahora me voy a dormir
<EduardoR> no te puedo decir, pero mañana mando MUCHOS
<EduardoR> lo que se dice MUCHOS
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, en la wiki de fiestanatty deja
<PabloRubianes> la foto del afiche grande como esta porque esta consumida en el sitio
<PabloRubianes> si la sacas de ahi se borra del sitio
<PabloRubianes> esta el afiche en primera plana
<PabloRubianes> bueno saludos
<pcapeluto> Ojo que el afiche en primera plana se sale de margen
<PabloRubianes> me fui cualquier cosa mandame un mail
<EduardoR> quedate tranquilo
<EduardoR> te mande lo de los pegotines
<EduardoR> y charlas bajo el poster
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, de que margen? yo lo veo bien
<pcapeluto> Tenés 1024x768?
<pcapeluto> las imágenes para que queden dentro de los márgenes de esa resolución tiene que estar con un máximo de 700px
<PabloRubianes> bueno me duermo sino editalo
<PabloRubianes> je
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<pcapeluto> porque si no queda por fuera del margen derecho
<pcapeluto> andá a descansar nomás que yo lo redimensiono
<PabloRubianes> yo lo tengo bien en los dos margenes
<PabloRubianes> pero ta
<EduardoR> pera que miro
<EduardoR> la querés mas grande?
<EduardoR> querés una XXL?
<pcapeluto> listo
<pcapeluto> ya lo arreglé
<EduardoR> es la de 600x147
<EduardoR> la querés mas grande?
<EduardoR> te la hago
<pcapeluto>  lo que decís?
<EduardoR> agrandendo los nattys y 
<pcapeluto> el banner?
<EduardoR> si
<pcapeluto> Ah no... ya lo puse
<pcapeluto> fijate 
<EduardoR> pero es chico para allí
<EduardoR> te hago uno mejor para allí
<EduardoR> wait
<pcapeluto> ok dale
<EduardoR> te lo mande por mail
<EduardoR> 1024 x 200
<EduardoR> nattys gordas
<pcapeluto> jajajaja
<EduardoR> y borde cuadrado
<pcapeluto> dale, ya me fijo
<pcapeluto> Toy creando un "MegaPack" con los lanzadores y su intalador
<pcapeluto> mirate este video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziqeE0HuvH0
<EduardoR> genial
<EduardoR> EduCass quiere personalizados con los items de la página del CDI y otro de FArq
<pcapeluto> que ítems?
<EduardoR> te mandé el SVG por las dudas
<EduardoR> no los se aún
<EduardoR> pero me parecio copado
<EduardoR> no hay urgencia
<pcapeluto> bueno, ya lo subí el Banner pero me aparece ENORME
<pcapeluto> fijate como lo ves vos
<pcapeluto> ya lo arreglé
<EduardoR> 90%
<EduardoR> no lo acepta el Firefox 4 me parece
<EduardoR> de 800, mejor
<pcapeluto> pah, yo estoy con Firefox y se redimensionó lo más bien
<pcapeluto> con que lo estás viendo?
<EduardoR> está agrandado, no está en 1024, sino en mas de 1100
<EduardoR> debe estar exacto
<pcapeluto> pero vos como lo ves? está deformado?
<EduardoR> si
<pcapeluto> Ok, lo pongo en 800px
<EduardoR> uso una regla de pixeles
<EduardoR> esta en como 1120
<EduardoR> te lo mandé de 800 posta
<EduardoR> 800 x 156
<pcapeluto> a ver ahora
<EduardoR> per-fec-to
<EduardoR> aunque el texto está desastroso
<EduardoR> "Siguendo la las fiestas lanzamientos el sabado es la proxima"
<EduardoR> en que idioma está?
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJAJAJ
<EduardoR> y sigue de de mal en peor
<EduardoR> enun chat se aguanta, per está escrito 
<pcapeluto> Se ve que está dormido mientras escribe
<EduardoR> a esta hora escribo cualquier cosa, eso no se aguanta
<EduardoR> hay que quitar el banner vertical si está en horizontal
<pcapeluto> Si, ya lo estoy quitando
<pcapeluto> listo
<EduardoR> mejor, pero los errores del texto , los arreglas?
<EduardoR> puedo entrar de admin?
<EduardoR> 2 no entran creo
<pcapeluto> Creo que no tiene problema en tener los 2 admin
<pcapeluto> te mandé por correo el pack-Launchers para que lo pruebes
<EduardoR> ok
<EduardoR> mañana pruebo
<EduardoR> viste los pads
<pcapeluto> Si.... MUY BUENO
<EduardoR> me los mandaba apenas los tuviera
<EduardoR> mañana llevo a imprimir
<pcapeluto> Che... 
<pcapeluto> taba pensando
<EduardoR> te cuento que gasté $400
<EduardoR> en los afiches, de los 3200 que había
<pcapeluto> se pueden hacer autoadhesivos para los Notebooks?
<pcapeluto> es decir, para toda la tapa
<EduardoR> si, están planificados, muchos
<EduardoR> que?
<pcapeluto> claro
<pcapeluto> un estilo Mousepad pero autoadhesivo para la tapa del notebook
<EduardoR> noooo, asi no se hace
<EduardoR> hay unos tipos que hacen eso
<pcapeluto> Si claro
<EduardoR> mudis creo
<pcapeluto> eso mismo
<pcapeluto> los de mudis
<pcapeluto> eso eso eso
<EduardoR> pero no es autoadhesivo
<pcapeluto> ah no?
<EduardoR> es un plastico que se pega sin adhesivo
<EduardoR> por estática
<EduardoR> lo podes sacar sin pegotes
<EduardoR> es maágico
<EduardoR> ahora que me decís habria que ubicarlos y consultar
<pcapeluto> ah una cosa sobre los Stickers
<pcapeluto> para el teclado
<pcapeluto> para poner sobre la banderita
<pcapeluto> queda mejor el que tiene fondo blánco
<pcapeluto> el contraste que hace con el teclado negro es mucho mejor
<EduardoR> en realidad soloo hay de esos
<pcapeluto> Yo en uno puse el que tiene fondo naranja y no queda tan bueno
<EduardoR> son $50 la A3, no importa tapizamos alguna que otra cosa con loguitos deesos
<EduardoR> en realidad son laminados
<EduardoR> y sale un poco mas
<pcapeluto> Lo que noto es que no aparece el :UY por ninguna parte
<EduardoR> le dije eso y se lo busque del poster del Jam
<EduardoR> ahora lo tiene
<EduardoR> le faltaba el vectorizado
<pcapeluto> ok
<pcapeluto> bueno, me voy a dormir
<pcapeluto> nos estamos viendo
<EduardoR> me caigo tambien
<pcapeluto> saludos
<EduardoR> mañana veo y arreglo lo que falta
<EduardoR> y llevo afiche a FING
#ubuntu-uy 2011-05-05
<danubio> wena wenass
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<danubio> one consultilla
<danubio> a parte de montevideo sale en otro lado la fiesta lanzamiento este sabado
<PabloRubianes> no
<PabloRubianes> pero si se quiere armar se puede
<PabloRubianes> la oficial sera en montevideo esta y en el interior la que viene en octubre
<danubio> no porq me parecio que en la pagina decia algo del interior
<PabloRubianes> si que la proxima
<danubio> ah demas
<danubio> en octubre sera un lindo clima
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, como andas? me pusiste a las 4... jejeje
<EduardoR> cambiate
<EduardoR> solo me puse ultimo
<danubio> como hago para poner la barra de tareas darle transparencia
<EduardoR> hola a todos
<PabloRubianes> danubio, en que version estas?
<EduardoR> hoy llevé el afiche a Fac. Ingenieria
<EduardoR> ya estaban enterados, 
<EduardoR> parece que está circulando la noticia que envió Mónica
<virusuy> buenas noches!
<virusuy> buenas y manyas noches! :-D
<EduardoR> hola, pareces contento
<EduardoR> escuché gritos, que pasó?
<virusuy> Peñarol paso a octavos de la copa libertadores
<virusuy> le gano al inter de brazil.. de atras
<PabloRubianes> no paso a cuartos?
<PabloRubianes> octavos era ahora
<virusuy> claro
<virusuy> tenes razon
<virusuy> son 8 equipos nomas, ahora
<EduardoR> matematicamente tienen chance :P
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, como van con pablo con la reestructura del sitio?
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: no hemos hablado absolutamente nada
<virusuy> solo quedamos en ver que tan bien andaba el theme en drupal 7
<virusuy> y hacer pruebas en local
<EduardoR> le mandé el banner de 800 px de nacho y apretó el de 1024, asi no vale
<PabloRubianes> hay que hacerlo lo que hay ahora es un mamotreto importante
<EduardoR> de ancho 
<EduardoR> está borroso y se debería ver precioso
<EduardoR> me cambiaron la contraseña?
<EduardoR> puedo dar una mano en eso, estoy todo el día arreglando HTML
<virusuy> esta asqueroso el portal, con todo el respeto
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, buenas las mousepad
<PabloRubianes> esos son los dise;os de los pegotines?
<EduardoR> si, todo va a ser autoadhesivo 
<PabloRubianes> para mi que en el inicio no tendria que estar el blog
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, ahh esos son los pegontines
<EduardoR> eso es cierto
<PabloRubianes> pense que esos era los mousepads
<EduardoR> todo es autoadhesivo, los pads, los posavasos y los pegotines
<EduardoR> los pads y posavasos van pegados a goma eva
<PabloRubianes> ahhhh
<PabloRubianes> y no dicen ubuntu uy en ningun lado????????
<EduardoR> y es un embole ponerle cemento a cada goma, si es autoadhesivo ya lo tiene
<danielmato_> buenas noches
<PabloRubianes> o.o
<EduardoR> si, esa version que tengo de hace 2 día no tiene, va a tener
<PabloRubianes> buenas danielmato 
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, ahhh listo
<danielmato_> como va todo? veo que esta calentita la cosa...
<PabloRubianes> lo de la pagina seguro el blog tiene que estar en otro lado no en el home
<danielmato> que bestia que soy, habia entrado por duplicado...
<PabloRubianes> bueno lo que le decia ayer a danielmato 
<PabloRubianes> es que tendriamos que estar en el local como a las 12 el sabado no?
<PabloRubianes> o a las 1230
<PabloRubianes> para armar todo
<danielmato> yo a las 12 estoy, no hay problema
<PabloRubianes> les pasarece
<EduardoR> a las 12 quedé con monica
<EduardoR> hay que echar a otro grupo
<EduardoR> sino se quedan :P
<PabloRubianes> dale a las 12 estamso
<PabloRubianes> estamos
<EduardoR> perfecto
<PabloRubianes> soy al unico que gwibber le anda pal c....
<PabloRubianes> ?
<EduardoR> casi casi
<danielmato> de que hablas PabloRubianes
<EduardoR> depende del c... de quien
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: sip
<EduardoR> hay cosas muy raras
<PabloRubianes> a mi el gwibber se me corta, frezzea o buggea
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: a mi me pasaba con la version que vino en 10.10
<virusuy> esta esta andando bien
<danielmato> otra vez la bestia peluda al ruedo, que cuernos hace el gwibber?
<PabloRubianes> tengo que instalar la posta todavia sigo con la beta
<PabloRubianes> me baje el iso y no lo instale
<EduardoR> yo me confundo con Empathy, cual es que?
<EduardoR> el beta ya es posta
<EduardoR> no se necesita cambiar nada
<EduardoR> vas a terminar con los mismos paquetes
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, pero lo tengo con pila de basuta
<PabloRubianes> basura
<PabloRubianes> porque instale cosas pa probar
<PabloRubianes> ...
<EduardoR> hacer limpieza es otra cosa :P
<EduardoR> yo con el 64 cada tanto me tira un error que quier reportar nunca logro reportarlo del todo
<danielmato> me toco comer... vuelvo en unos minutitos... no me extrañen!!!
<PabloRubianes> dale
<PabloRubianes> bueno yo toy armando la charla
<EduardoR> el contador de dias para el NAtty ya es obsoleto
<EduardoR> tendría que contar los días para el Lanzamiento
<PabloRubianes> si
<EduardoR> es un iframe
<EduardoR> faltan 4 días no rinde, no?
<EduardoR> yo voy a hacer un cursito interno de clonado ;P
<TEO_> buenas, tengo una consulta, alguien lo probó con 2 monitores?
<PabloRubianes> no yo no
<danielmato> volvi
<danielmato> vuelvo en un rato
<PabloRubianes> me voy y vuelvo
<virusuy> muchachos, ando en la vuelta, me chiflan si es algo importante
<EduardoR> ok
<luciano_> PabloRubianes: 
<virusuy> sale ese lowendbox ? :-P
<PabloRubianes> si virusuy 
<PabloRubianes> jajaj
<PabloRubianes> como eran los rumanos?
<PabloRubianes> te acordas virusuy ?
<virusuy> intovps.com
<virusuy> ese era?
<virusuy> el que vos decias?
<EduardoR> los rumanos que mas me gustan son los de OZone en Dragostea din tei
<EduardoR> mauahiiiiiii mauahoooooo
<PabloRubianes> deciamos rumanos que dan VPS
<virusuy> esos otros rumanos EduardoR te dan otra cosa
<virusuy> ganas de cagarlos a palos
<EduardoR> jajaja
<virusuy> cada dia me gusta mas unity
<PabloRubianes> es el amorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<virusuy> seeeeeeeeeee
 * virusuy esta preparando su charla para la UOW-es
<PabloRubianes> muy bien
<PabloRubianes> yo para las dos
<virusuy> estoy viendo si en el caso de cuando explico las listas
<virusuy> hago un tutoria en vivo
<virusuy> creo una lista en un pc mio
<virusuy> y los hago registrarse y les muestro
<virusuy> que te parece?
<PabloRubianes> puede ser
<virusuy> el tuyo es sobre unity no ?
<virusuy> a las 21 el martes
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: 
<virusuy> miercoles*
<PabloRubianes> miercoles
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> un refrito de la del sabado
<virusuy> ahi va
<virusuy> che el sabado
<virusuy> precisan una mano ?
<PabloRubianes> hay que ir a las 12 vos sos organizacion.. :P
<EduardoR> la lista deque?
<EduardoR> estoy con el recordmydesktop
<EduardoR> y pierdo el control del control de grabar
<EduardoR> no se apagarlo
<EduardoR> el cuadradito rojo no lo se quitar
<PabloRubianes> jajjaa
<EduardoR> está bugueado
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: a las 12.. es re de madrugada
<virusuy> :-P
<PabloRubianes> son las 2
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> no seas malo
<virusuy> ta mañana
<EduardoR> hola
<EduardoR> nadie?
#ubuntu-uy 2011-05-06
<EduardoR> magu42?
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ ?
<EduardoR> bueno, me voy
<EduardoR> ok
<EduardoR> hice impresiones
<EduardoR> pads y posavasos y montones de pegotines
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ +1
<EduardoR> lindo va a ser ponerle precio...
<EduardoR> porque salen baratos, pero hay que ponerse a cortar como enano
<magu42> dificil desición
<EduardoR> si, calculo $73 la hoja A4
<EduardoR> perdon, A3
<magu42> de pegotines?
<EduardoR> pero como está usada en todos los rincones, es por área
<EduardoR> muchos posavasos con diseños de logos de SL
<EduardoR> de firefox, Amarok, etc, 
<EduardoR> cada uno, con 1/4 del circulo de Canonical
<EduardoR> con 4 hacés el diseño completo
<EduardoR> pero hay que componerlo
<EduardoR> un rompecabezas para gallego
<EduardoR> 4 cuadrados
<magu42> uhh que laburo!!
<EduardoR> bueno, me voy a cortar
<EduardoR> ta luego
<magu42> :-)
<EduardoR> mas tarde me conecto
<gerardogdf> hola que tal a todos
<danielmato> hola, logre volver...
<danielmato> buenas noches a todos
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, como te lleva esa charla
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, acordate de los lanzadores de unity de la comunidad tambien
<PabloRubianes> je
<danielmato> de cabeza, acabo de reinstalar todo el sistema, desde anoche estoy en vueltas...
<danielmato> pero la charla va bien
<danielmato> pienso terminarla en un rato, y mañana temprano tener pronta la presentacion
<PabloRubianes> si yo creo que si no lo reinstalo hoy lo reinstalo ma;ana
<PabloRubianes> genial
<danielmato> los lanzadores de la comunidad son un exito en internet, son todo un ejemplo de trabajo comunitario
<PabloRubianes> me pasaron las demos de los pegotines y mousepads y posa vasos
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, ta todo el mundo como loco
<danielmato> PabloRubianes dame dos minutos y te consigo el link
<PabloRubianes> ya me preguntaron varios
<danielmato> cuanto cuesta ?
<PabloRubianes> no se....
<PabloRubianes> hay que hablar con eduardor
<danielmato> ahhh, pense que hablabas de vasos y pegotines, pero era del lanzador
<luciano_> PabloRubianes: que buenos esos pegotines y pads
<danielmato> PabloRubianes, aca va el link - http://www.muylinux.com/2011/05/05/launchers-y-quicklists-para-unity/
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, si hay que hablar con eduardor por pegotines y posavasos
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, en muylinux no lo habia visto
<PabloRubianes> muylinux hay veces que el home no pone los post nuevos...
<danielmato> vio don PabloRubianes, vio? somos una comunidad ejemplar
<danielmato> que buen momento para meterlo en la charla...
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, salado y nos hice publicidad en planetubuntu y en varios lados
<PabloRubianes> voy a ver si hago un programa para personalizar el lanzador
<danielmato> yo soy asiduo de planetubuntu, y cuando hoy lo vi, realmente me senti orgulloso de pertenecer a la comunidad!!!
<danielmato> si haces un programa para personalizar el lanzador, vas a tener una fila de gente en la puerta de tu casa, dandote las gracias
<virusuy> miru!!!
<virusuy> salio en muylinux
<virusuy> que groso
<danielmato> vio, virusuy , tenemos nuestros propios gurus...
<virusuy> eso es muy bueno
<virusuy> significa que tenemos el potencial
<virusuy> como comunidad.. 
<PabloRubianes> el potencial esta y ahora que el api de unity va  a ser mejor vamos a tener oportunidad de pila de cosas
<danielmato> me parece un momento excelente, justo antes de una presentación... mas no se puede pedir
<PabloRubianes> si metemos mucha gente somos unos capos... danielmato viste que no hay tanta gente en las fiestas de otros lados
 * PabloRubianes esta agrandado
<danielmato> ja ja
<danielmato> si PabloRubianes, tenes razon, al menos por estos lados, somos la comunidad mas grande, eso hay que aprovecharlo
<PabloRubianes> hay que hinchar hasta que hagan la UDS aca!!!
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: 
<danielmato> esa no es facil, pero estaria buenisimo
<virusuy> el sueño del pibe , sacar el sponsorship de canonical
<danielmato> tengo una pregunta medio boluda...
<PabloRubianes> dale
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: el post-fiesta es para todos tambien ?
<danielmato> como hacemos para dar cursos de instalacion, manejo... y todo el largo etc, y poder certificar a la gente en ubuntu?
<PabloRubianes> va a haber post fiesta?
<danielmato> mas vale que exista un post fiesta!!!
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, no con el nombre ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> hay que ver que vuelta le damos
<PabloRubianes> los cursos de ubuntu solo los da canonical
<danielmato> esa es la pregunta, existe la posibilidad de hacer un centro de entrenamiento, con el aval de canonical?
<virusuy> Digo... una salida a algun bar a comer pizzas
<virusuy> o tomar unas cervezas
<danielmato> cerveza y pizza!!!
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, me parece mejor eso asi puede ir toda la gente que le pinte y no hay que cocinar
<PabloRubianes> lo del asado es un quilombo
<PabloRubianes> birra y pizza
<PabloRubianes> y que vaya quien le cope
<danielmato> es mas facil, salimos derecho pal boliche...
<virusuy> seeeeeeee
<virusuy> asado NO
<virusuy> salimos en barra a algun bar
<virusuy> y listo... mas informal
<danielmato> fantastico, me encanto
<virusuy> digo, quien quiera y pueda.. es como para hacer las reuniones mensuales  que hablabamos en el global jam
<PabloRubianes> vemos porque si esto termina a las 6 capaz que salimos mas tarde
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: eso es el tema
<danielmato> PabloRubianes, de lo que hablo es de tener el aval, o el permiso expreso y explicito de canonical, nada de estar haciendo macanas
<virusuy> es "temprano" a las 6
<PabloRubianes> asi me da tiempo a guardar las cosas en casa y esas manos
<virusuy> puede ser si
<PabloRubianes> por eso nos podemos juntar mas tarde despues
<danielmato> completamente de acuerdo
<danielmato> post fiesta 20 o 21 horas
<virusuy> claro
<virusuy> habria que ir decidiendo hoy o mañana el lugar
<virusuy> un "pasiva", un "chivilandia,
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, el tema es que se complica porque ellos te tienen que dar el cursos y unas manos mas y el curso sale como 1000 dollar
<PabloRubianes> habia averiguado
<danielmato> cuac...
<PabloRubianes> pero capaz que se puede hacer algo aparte, dejame hablar con mis contactos :P
<danielmato> pero ese es un curso para enseñar o es un curso comun y corriente?
<danielmato> dale, fantastico
<PabloRubianes> un "asisti a un taller de ubuntu"
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: algo aparte?.. explicaciones
<PabloRubianes> o algo asi
<PabloRubianes> menos que curso
<PabloRubianes> viste como son los gringos :P con las formas y los nombres
<danielmato> algo asi, PabloRubianes, algo asi, estaria buenisimo, yo no estoy pensando en dinero, sino en comunidad
<danielmato> seria conseguir un lugar, un espacio, donde dar uno o dos talleres
<PabloRubianes> si claro, si no cobramos me parece que no hay drama en conseguir algo asi
<danielmato> pero free, totalmente comunidad, e ir haciendolo itinerante por el interior, en la medida que se pueda
<PabloRubianes> en onda... si alguien quiere un curso vamos
<danielmato> puedo meterlo como una inquietud de la comunidad?
<PabloRubianes> tipo como en el colegio de tu hermana... que ellos lo organizan pero nosotros vamos esa onda estuvo genial
<PabloRubianes> para mi hay que formar equipos especiales y generar cosas
<PabloRubianes> un equipo de docs que hagan manuales, videos y cursos
<PabloRubianes> o unos de programacion
<danielmato> esa es la idea
<PabloRubianes> que haga cosas como el launcher
<PabloRubianes> estan re copadas y atraes mas gente
<danielmato> de hecho ya estoy armando algo asi para principios de junio
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: tenemos la cantidad de miembros para hacer eso ?
<danielmato> yo me anoto para el equipo de trabajo, videos y manuales, me encanta la idea
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, hay un flaco en identi.ca que es de venezuela que esta recopado con la wiki de ubuntu 11.04 que hiciste con capeluto
<virusuy> jajaja se?
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, no se necesita mucho
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: tirame link
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, estuvo re publicando en identica
<PabloRubianes> pera
<virusuy> voy a ver si retomo esa traducción
<PabloRubianes> con 3 personas el equipo de doc esta
<PabloRubianes> y prog las que se sumen e ir estudiando
<PabloRubianes> algo que esta bueno es... hacer los manuales en un archivo que lo levante YELP
<PabloRubianes> y te quedan aunque no tengas conexion
<PabloRubianes> se pueden hacer pila de cosas
<virusuy> se pueden empaquetar
<virusuy> dicho sea de paso :-D
<PabloRubianes> si!!!
<danielmato> no conozco YELP, pero sera cosa de investigar un poco
<virusuy> si tenes link, tiramelo
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, es el visor de ayuda que tenes instalado en gnome
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, toy buscando
<virusuy> habria que hacer la documentacion del launcher de la comunidad
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, http://identi.ca/notice/72722591
<danielmato> ups, nunca lo use
<PabloRubianes> si tambien
<PabloRubianes> yo toy viendo como estan hechos los archivos para automatizar la creacion...
<virusuy> jajaja que groso
<PabloRubianes> no es tan salado es un .desktop y unos bash
<PabloRubianes> todo el trabajo lo hizo capeluto
<PabloRubianes> ma;ana de noche tengo entretenimiento
<PabloRubianes> jejeje
<virusuy> es copiar solo los iconos
<danielmato> brillante
<virusuy> y la app en si
<virusuy> gksudo cp applications/* /usr/share/applications
<PabloRubianes> es genial
<virusuy> buenoooo
<virusuy> me parece que sale paquetito .deb !!
<PabloRubianes> paquete deb de que?
<PabloRubianes> del launcher?
<virusuy> del launcher
<PabloRubianes> hace dos
<virusuy> por ¡
<PabloRubianes> uno de todos y uno solo de la comunidad
<PabloRubianes> por si no los quieren todos
<PabloRubianes> :P
<virusuy> ahh ok
<PabloRubianes> tengo que dormir sino me ponia con el programa este jejej
<virusuy> jajaja
<virusuy> yo creo que para el domingo tengo por lo menos 1 paquete listo
<virusuy> quien te dice que este listo para el sabado :-P
<virusuy> asi danielmato prueba EN VIVO Y DIRECTO la instalacion en la charla
<danielmato> ja ja, que gracioso
<danielmato> yo no tengo drama...
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<danielmato> dejame instalar aptoncd, y le doy pa lante
<magu42> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/10484755/Fiesta-Lanzamiento-Ubuntu-11_04-Natty-Narwhal-_Uruguay_.html
<virusuy> magu42: ESOOO !!
<magu42> triviox hace dias que no entra por acá , pero no se duerme!!
<virusuy> despierto !
<virusuy> que buena movida
<PabloRubianes> vamo a ver si viene alguien
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, no conseguiste ni que nos nombren en dia perfecto?
<PabloRubianes> jejej
<danielmato> me dieron menos bola que al chavo del 8
<danielmato> no somos cool, si fuera algo con mac, seguro se hacen pis encima
<virusuy> danielmato: tu sos con quien vine en auto hasta soriano y quijano ?
<danielmato> sip
<danielmato> ese mismo
<PabloRubianes> un capo el de "Lastima que no vivo en BSAS sino iba seguro" jajjajajaja
<virusuy> ahi va :-D
<virusuy> jajajjajajaja la rompio el pibe ese
<danielmato> un fenomeno
<danielmato> en fin. podria ser peor
<danielmato> che gente, me voy a poner a terminar la charla, sino la va a tener que hacer la gata, y tengo miedo de en que sitio se pueda meter, ademas que igual me come el raton...
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> yo casi tengo la clase python que crea los archivos....
<PabloRubianes> B)
<PabloRubianes> a ver si anda
<PabloRubianes> opa que salado que soy!!!!!
<PabloRubianes> ya tengo la clase
<danielmato> PabloRubianes, fecha de inicio de ubuntu uy, aproximadamente...
<PabloRubianes> inicio de que?
<danielmato> de la comunidad ubuntu en uruguay
 * virusuy crea su entorno pbuilder para empaquetar al launcher
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto sabe eso
<PabloRubianes> hablando de roma
<virusuy> jajajaj lo llamaste con el pensamiento
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, cuando empezo la comunidad
<pcapeluto> buenas noches
<pcapeluto> que pasó gente
<virusuy> pcapeluto: estoy armando los .deb del launcher
<danielmato> ja ja, llego el que sabe!!!
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, toy haciendo un programa que personalize los launchers yo
<PabloRubianes> con gui
<pcapeluto> opaaa que bueno eso...
<danielmato> que dice pcapeluto?
<pcapeluto> se puede participar?
<pcapeluto> lo vas a liberar bajo GPL?
<pcapeluto> como anda don Mato?
<virusuy> pcapeluto: que version es el uy-launcher ?
<pcapeluto> 0.4 la del uyLauncher
<pcapeluto> 1.0 la del pack
<pcapeluto> completo
<virusuy> ahi va
<virusuy> gracias
<virusuy> asi armo la version exacta en el .deb
<pcapeluto> yo la hice
<pcapeluto> se instala pero después da errores para desinstalar
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, virusuy teniendo el deb se puede usar un ppa de launchpad y que te lleguen las actualizaciones
<PabloRubianes> re copado
<pcapeluto> no entiendo como a esta altura no hay una manera más fácil de hacerlo
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, no que gpl... 20 dolares la licencia tas mal
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: exacto
<pcapeluto> he?
<pcapeluto> 20 que?
<PabloRubianes> jajjaa
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, mas facil que un ppa?
<PabloRubianes> o mas facil de hacer un deb?
<pcapeluto> esteeee...
<danielmato> aca estamos pcapeluto, tratando de escribir algo para el sabado...
<pcapeluto> querías saber desde hace cuanto que está la comunidad?
<pcapeluto> bue.... mi usuario es tan antiguo como el del admin, 4 años y 19 semanas
<danielmato> ok, con eso tengo para corregir la fecha
<virusuy> 4 años
<virusuy> un tiempazo
<danielmato> che, alguien que corrija la fecha, por todos lados dice martes las reuniones en el irc...
<pcapeluto> pablorubianes, que instalador tas haciendo para los launchers?
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, un creador
<pcapeluto> en que lo estás haciendo?
<PabloRubianes> python
<pcapeluto> Quiero meterme con los themes
<PabloRubianes> ya tengo la clase que te escribe los archivos
<pcapeluto> es tan fácil como modificar el contenido de un directorio
<PabloRubianes> ahora toy haciendo una que te arma los tars
<pcapeluto> Huuu
<pcapeluto> que bueno
<PabloRubianes> asi lo unico que pones es
<PabloRubianes> titulo del launcher
<PabloRubianes> item y accion
<PabloRubianes> y una foto
<pcapeluto> mmm... eso puede llevarse a la propia web
<PabloRubianes> y te arme el paquete y lo instale aparte
<PabloRubianes> lo voy a poner en launchpad 
<pcapeluto> viste que aparecemos en varios blogs con los lanzadores?
<pcapeluto> hoy me esccribió un venezolano
<PabloRubianes> ahora lo estoy haciendo a mano para hacer pruebas con las clases pero lo voy a hacer con quickly asi me hace el deb el y lo sube al ppa
<PabloRubianes> si estan recopado
<pcapeluto> Viste la prueba de la mezcla Unity + Plasma de KDE?
<pcapeluto> Un DESPELOTE
<pcapeluto> Anoche eran las 4 de la mañana cuando me puse a bobear con eso, luego de probar los resultados me quedé con unas ganas de escribirle a Mark para decirle que se deje de joder con Gnome3
<PabloRubianes> eso de que puedas instalar lo que sea porque las librerias no importan es lo mejor que hiceron en la vida
<PabloRubianes> los plasmas estan geniales un nivel importante
<PabloRubianes> no como los screenlets que daban lastima
<PabloRubianes> bue me fui a dormir saludos
<pcapeluto> nos vemos, después mandame el código que lo pruebo acá
<PabloRubianes> ma;ana creo el ppa de ubuntu uy asi le empezamos a poner cosas
<PabloRubianes> y es mas facil pa la gente obtener las cosas
<pcapeluto> yo tengo el quemador de CD's terminado y lo quiero subir al ppa también
<PabloRubianes> dale cuando tenga algo que ande te lo mande
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<pcapeluto> que despelote che... cada vez le encuentro más chiches al Unity
<danielmato> bueno gente, pinto apagar e irse a hacer noni...
<danielmato> nos charlamos mañana
<eduardo> hola
<eduardo> soy un completo ignorante con la intención
<eduardo> de convertirme alsoftware libre
<eduardo> no sé ni como ni de que modo puedo hacer esto
<eduardo> no tengo a nadie conocido que me pueda guiar
<eduardo> pero la intención esta
<eduardo> si alguien puede ayudarme les agradecería
<eduardo> el otro problema es que tengo una netbook
#ubuntu-uy 2011-05-07
<SergioMeneses> Saludos compañeros! todos invitados a participar https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES/
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: saludos!
<virusuy> Estaremos el lunes dando la charla :-)
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, \o
<SergioMeneses> eso!!
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: veo que esta mas completa la grilla
<virusuy> que bueno!
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, si... y faltan unas por confirmar
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<SergioMeneses> :D
<virusuy> jeje :-D
<SergioMeneses> ...ya vengo, voy a cambiar de interface
<virusuy> yo voy a buscar a mi chica al trabajo
<virusuy> nos vemos en #ubuntu-es-locos ?
<virusuy> o te quedas por aqui ?
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, por aqui xD
<PabloRubianes> buenas como andan?
<virusuy> esperando el chivito
<virusuy> y el sushi pa la patrona
<virusuy> somos positivos
<virusuy> digo, estamos en numero positivos
<PabloRubianes> ya veo
<PabloRubianes> jejeje
<PabloRubianes> sushi! que ganas de comer pescado crudo...
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> se, le gusta, pero bueno
<virusuy> como algo y termino la charla para el lunes
<virusuy> finde complicado, viene 1 amigo, mi familia, y la fiesta lanzamiento
<virusuy> igual, la fiesta no me la pierdo
<virusuy> pareciera que confavula para venir
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: imprimieron los stickers para mañana ?
<pcapeluto> Buenas noches
<virusuy> como andas PabloRubianes 
<virusuy> pcapeluto*
<pcapeluto> Ja.... como anda gente?
<pcapeluto> Yo terminando algunas capturas para la presentación de mañana
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, creo que si
<virusuy> buenisimo
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: lujo
<PabloRubianes> si tengo que hacer lo mismo igual lo mio es bastante sin presentacion
<pcapeluto> lo mostrás directamente del notebook=?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> me parece que es lo mejor
<PabloRubianes> no_
<pcapeluto> si... pero....
<PabloRubianes> sabe algo de lo que dicen que van a sacar a Firefox y a evolution de default?
<pcapeluto> acordate como tiembla tu monitor con el proyector
<pcapeluto> lo probaste eso?
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, tengo laptop nueva
<pcapeluto> Ahhhhhh ciertooo
<pcapeluto> jajajajjaja
<pcapeluto> Algo leí... si,
<PabloRubianes> pero no probe porque no tengo monitor o cable...
<PabloRubianes> lo de evolution se venia venir
<pcapeluto> Desde el 9 está el Developen Summit y van a decidir algunas cosas
<PabloRubianes> si a thunderbird le ponen lightning queda igual
<pcapeluto> Queda mejor
<pcapeluto> porque es multiplataforma
<PabloRubianes> bue si
<PabloRubianes> es bueno para atraer gente
<pcapeluto> Yo armé un .deb que te instala el Thunderbird con el lighting y el paquete de idiomas, es un Metapaquete.deb
<pcapeluto> te instala thunderbird con esas dependencias
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, venia una noche genial con la chancha y cafe expresso, y me lo arruinas con dani umpi y wendy sulca cantando mi tetita
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, te tendrian que cerrar el twitter
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, segui adelantando con el creador de lanzadores
<PabloRubianes> creo que despues de terminar la presentacion le meto ma;ana tengo un pre alfa
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: jajajajaj viste lo que es eso
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, en un canal con log no te puedo responder
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: jajajajajja
<virusuy> Dios los cria y ellos se juntan
<virusuy> asi se deberia titular el video PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> es terrible no se puede creer...
<virusuy> yo te juro que imlementaria el rifle sanitario
<virusuy> ero en vez de la aftosa, a los seres humanos
<PabloRubianes> che la difucion de prensa no resulto no_
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: nop.. pareceria que no
<PabloRubianes> no vi nada en donde mande mails
<PabloRubianes> si no fuera por darwin no escucho no toque nada mas...
<PabloRubianes> pero darwin es el uno
<virusuy> es verdad
<pcapeluto> Ah pará PabloRubianes
<pcapeluto> yo me lo bajé
<pcapeluto> y lo probé acá
<pcapeluto> ya está en launchpad
<PabloRubianes> lo que?
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, lo que_
<PabloRubianes> >
<pcapeluto> El editor de lanzadores
<PabloRubianes> ?
<PabloRubianes> ya me jopearon?
<pcapeluto> pedrón que estoy leyendo el log porque fui a buscar a mi señora
<PabloRubianes> donde esta?
<pcapeluto> http://novatillasku.com/2011/05/06/editor-de-quicklist-para-el-lanzador-de-unity/
<pcapeluto> También en python
<PabloRubianes> me deprimi
<PabloRubianes> todo por no hacerlo ayer
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<pcapeluto> JAJAJAJAJJAA
<pcapeluto> Es igual?
<PabloRubianes> casi de como lo habia pensado
<PabloRubianes> no tenia hecha la gui
<virusuy> BUeno! que buen chivito de la taberna del diabo
<PabloRubianes> y el instalador 
<pcapeluto> Ah... que querés también
<CARLIX> hola
<eduardor> dud!
<eduardor> hay alguien?
<CARLIX> queria preguntar como va a ser el evento de mañana porquepienso ir
<eduardor> acabo de rcortar chiquicientos pegotines
<virusuy> CARLIX: van a haber charlas demos e instalacion
<virusuy> tambien momentos para sociabilizar
<pcapeluto> Que tal CARLIX, así como lo has dicho
<CARLIX> puedo llevar un dvd para que me graben el ubuntu 11.04
<CARLIX> ?
<eduardor> entran varios cds  :P
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, llegaron los cds?
<PabloRubianes> CARLIX, lleva un cd
<eduardor> podes llevarte los isos
<CARLIX> bueno si eso es un poco obvio jaja
<pcapeluto> Ah... veo que no leiste el correo pablorubianes
<CARLIX> llevo pendrive entonces
<PabloRubianes> no cuando llego?
<pcapeluto> jajaja
<pcapeluto> Lo mandé al consejo
<PabloRubianes> no me llego
<pcapeluto> Buneno... cuento entonces
<CARLIX> me parece interesante que haya este tipo de eventos ya que soy muy de windows y no se practicamente nada de linux
<eduardor> pero yo no recibo del consejo :(
<CARLIX> ustedes organizan todo?
<pcapeluto> CARLIX, por lo pronto estos eventos son cada 6 meses, esperamos poder hacer más seguido
<CARLIX> ustedes organizan todo?
<pcapeluto> si
<pcapeluto> Les cuento lo de los CD's
<pcapeluto> Ya llegaron
<pcapeluto> y cambiaron de despachante, ahora vienen por UPS
<pcapeluto> Pagaron todos los costos de envío
<pcapeluto> se hicieron cargo de todo el asunto
<pcapeluto> está todo en orden y en tiempo
<PabloRubianes> osea? los tenes?
<CARLIX> quien financio eso?
<PabloRubianes> CARLIX, canonical
<pcapeluto> pero a la maldita aduana no le pareció buena la factura que mandó Canónical
<pcapeluto> y retubo todos los discos
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, son de mentira
<pcapeluto> nuevamente
<pcapeluto> pero hay una diferencia importante
<pcapeluto> ahora UPS se hace cargo
<pcapeluto> y hablé con ellos, si no fuera por el tema de la factura ya tenía todo
<pcapeluto> esta mañana llegó el paquete
<pcapeluto> Ahora seguramente tenga que ir nuevamente al eropuerto y pagar el "canon" por cuidarme la mercadería
<eduardor> y cuanto hay que pagar?
<eduardor> habría...
<pcapeluto> La última vez pagué 290 pesos
<pcapeluto> es poco
<CARLIX> ni siquiera haciendo todo "bien" y usando software libre sigue jodiendo el tema del gobierno
<CARLIX> del capitalismo quise desir
<eduardor> lo pagamos
<pcapeluto> Si, es que si no lo pagás no te dan nada
<pcapeluto> lo peor es que se justifican los que cobran porque son una empresa privada dentro de la Aduana estatal
<pcapeluto> Los que cobran dicen que no tienen la culpa porque el que retuvo el paquete fue la Aduana
<pcapeluto> y la Aduana dice que no te cobra nada... claro, lo hace esta empresa privada
<pcapeluto> Se pasan la pelota
<pcapeluto> y vos terminás pagando
<eduardor> ok, poniendo estaba la gansa
<CARLIX> se nota que se preocupan por todo, los felicito por la organizacion de este evento
<eduardor> hay 1600 en caja
<CARLIX> invitaria mas gente de la utu pero por ahora voy con 3 amigos no mas
<eduardor> perdon, hay que restar 150 de los pegotines de hoy
<eduardor> =1450   :)
<PabloRubianes> eduardor, que paso por los pegotines?
<PabloRubianes> CARLIX, gracias, ademas todo el mundo se puede sumar ;-)
<eduardor> :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) :) 
<CARLIX> gracias a ustedes, cuanta gente va mas o menos ahi
<pcapeluto> Ojalá que todos los que se anotaron en Facebook
<pcapeluto> hay 96 que confirmaron
<CARLIX> diganme el fabook
<eduardor> estoy sacando fotos ahora mismo
<CARLIX> tal parece somos bastantes jeje
<pcapeluto> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=41077226279&v=wall
<CARLIX> gracias, perdon si pregunto mucho pero es que me entere de este evento divagando por internet y soy totalmente nuevo
<pcapeluto> Eduardor.... como quedaron los gráficos impresos
<virusuy> CARLIX: sin problemas! consulta que siempre te vamos a responder
<pcapeluto> No hay problema CARLIX, perón si ves otros hilos de vonversación pero estamos ultimando detalles
<PabloRubianes> pcapeluto, llevas el artilugio de presentador para las charlas?
<pcapeluto> Por cierto... a que hora llegan?
<PabloRubianes> a las 12 o 1230 no?
<pcapeluto> Artilugio? 
<PabloRubianes> el mouse... no quise quemar todo
<pcapeluto> JAJJAJAJAJAJJAJAJA
<pcapeluto> Me lo imaginaba
<pcapeluto> si, espero acordarme de llevarlo
<pcapeluto> jajajajajja
<pcapeluto> Si, buenísimo
<CARLIX> UN ARTILUGIO? esto se pone interasante...
<PabloRubianes> CARLIX, un mouse inalambrico para cambiar las pantallas de la presentacion de impress
<CARLIX> jajajaja
<CARLIX> zarpado!!
<pcapeluto> No se cual es el problema LOCOOO ATALO CON ALAMBRE ATALOOOO
<CARLIX> voy a aprender a usar linux espero sea facil haci no SUDO mucho, jaja :)
<pcapeluto> JajaJAJ chiste geek !!!
<pcapeluto> jajajjaja
<pcapeluto> Che... pablorubianes... el orden de las charlas está bien? ya es definitivo?
<PabloRubianes> no se
<PabloRubianes> habiamos queda yo vos max y eduardor 
<PabloRubianes> no?
<pcapeluto> Vos primero?
<PabloRubianes> si no era asi?
<PabloRubianes> si queres dale vos
<virusuy> vos das el opening PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> a mi no me quema...
<pcapeluto> A mi me parece, pero había leído, no recuerdo donde que estabas como tercero
<pcapeluto> pero me parece mucho mejor que muestres las novedades
<pcapeluto> porque sino te arruino la sorpresa con mis capturas
<pcapeluto> para mi tenés que mostrar el Unity de entrada
<PabloRubianes> iba a mostrarlo al final...
<PabloRubianes> cambio?
<PabloRubianes> primero unity y luego novedades?
<CARLIX> lo mejor para el final
<CARLIX> vean lo mas destacado
<pcapeluto> pará pará
<pcapeluto> y que novedades vas a mostrar del 11.04 ?
<PabloRubianes> lo mas destacado es unity
<pcapeluto> JAJAJJAAAJA
<pcapeluto> Ah...  yo pensé que en tu presentación, dentro de las novedades mostrás Unity
<PabloRubianes> unity, banshee, el nuevo ubuntu one
<pcapeluto> pah... tonces no van a entender mis capturas JAJAJAJAJ
<PabloRubianes> entender?
<PabloRubianes> en unity va un mini curso de unity
<CARLIX> van a usar micro$oft power point ó open office?
<PabloRubianes> powerpoint?
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<PabloRubianes> estoy tratando de instalar easy
<PabloRubianes> ease
<PabloRubianes> pero no lo estoy podriendo instalar en la 11.04
<CARLIX> sera que no se puedeporque es muy distinta a la 10.10?
<CARLIX> voy a tratar de ayudar a pesar de mi ignorancia
<PabloRubianes> es diferente en lo que ves
<CARLIX> cambiaron la interfaz nomas?
<PabloRubianes> cambiaron el reproductor de musica
<CARLIX> ahh si yo lo vi y estaba medio feo antes
<PabloRubianes> tiene nuevas scroll bars
<pcapeluto> Fijate como es el nuevo entorno CARLIX: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziqeE0HuvH0
<eduardor> seria mejor ir a las 11:30
<pcapeluto> Bueno... mi hijo sale en la presentación !!!!!
<eduardor> ya arreglé de ir a esa hora
<pcapeluto> JAJAAJ
<pcapeluto> tomando mate
<PabloRubianes> yo entre 11:30 y 12 llego
<PabloRubianes> llevo todo lo que tengo
<CARLIX> ahora esta mucho mas cambiado a que hora teng que estar ahi para no perderme nada?
<pcapeluto> Bueno.... tamos a esa hora entonces
<pcapeluto> che... podré tener alguna remerita ;) ?
<pcapeluto> porque la mía es de las viejitas vieron ;)
<PabloRubianes> CARLIX, a las 2 empieza oficialmente las charlas
<PabloRubianes> dos cosas como vamos a hacer el sorteo?
<PabloRubianes> de las cosas
<CARLIX> voy a tratar de ir un poco antes
<CARLIX> van a hacer sorteo? diganme como ganar!!! jaja
<eduardor> quedaron 5 camisetas
<eduardor> pero vos tenes una reservada
<pcapeluto> Jajajaja
<pcapeluto> me pregunta mi mujer si hay talles para niños e 2 años
<CARLIX> yo tengo 16,me entrara :O)
<eduardor> jajajja
<pcapeluto> jajajajjjajajajajaja
<eduardor> las S estaban mal, las van a arreglar los de Loading
<eduardor> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1879679804660&set=o.41077226279&type=1&theater
<eduardor> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1879683964764&set=o.41077226279&type=1&theater
<eduardor> se ven?
<CARLIX> si
<CARLIX> good job
<pcapeluto> cuanto van a costar los posavasos?
<CARLIX> hay algo que esta poniendo bastante nervios, tenes que tener internet si ó si para poder instalar cosas en ubuntu?
<eduardor> no necesariamente
<CARLIX> porque yo no tengo pero voya ciber
<pcapeluto> Es mucho más fácil si tenés internet si...
<eduardor> hay un programa de win y lin que baja paquetes 
<pcapeluto> Podés instalar programas igual, pero tenés que dar algunas vueltas más para hacerlo
<eduardor> http://keryxproject.org/?lang=es
<CARLIX> y si quiero instalar un programa lo bajo y puedo instalarlo?
<eduardor> ese te baja todo lo necesario
<eduardor> lee sobre ese proyecto, alli explica
<CARLIX> lo leo entonces, pero puedo instalr programas exe con wine tambien no? ej: winamp
<pcapeluto> Si, pero vas a ver que después que le agarres la mano a Ubuntu no vas a usar los programas de windows que tienen su contraparte en Linux
<eduardor> justo ese... hay similares 
<pcapeluto> WinAmp por ejemplo es una de las cosas que no instalaría nunca, hay MUCHISIMOS reproductores de MP3
<pcapeluto> Si me decís MS-Offie o algún juego puede ser
<CARLIX> juegos, directx esa es la razon
<CARLIX> por eso aun no lohe instalado
<pcapeluto> Hay juegos que corren muy bien
<pcapeluto> es cuestión de probar
<pcapeluto> Yo jugaba al IL2 por ejemplo y es un simulador de vuelo que pide aceleradora
<eduardor> carlix, sos carlos eduardo?
<CARLIX> como sabes, hacker
<CARLIX> :)
<eduardor> querías una camiseta negra?
<CARLIX> si
<CARLIX> pero no tengo para pagar :(
<eduardor> libre no es gratis ;-)
<eduardor> todo bien , mas adelante habrá mas
<CARLIX> pero cuanto saldria mas o meno?
<eduardor> $220, pero mas adelante no se.
<CARLIX> uff por ahora nopuedo pero cuando vendan mas si tengo plata me compro una
<CARLIX> Mañana cuando valla si me explican bien como usar sin tener internet borro windows y me lo instalo, en caso de no poder juagar juegos windows con wine hago particiones
<CARLIX> peroen fin creo que la mayoria de mis dudas se aclararan mañana, saludos y gracias a todos por este genial evento que han organizado, espero que dure y larga vida a ubuntu uruguay!!!
<eduardor> otra vez el tema de que hay tantos tipos de pegotines que va a ser un caos
<eduardor> jaja
<eduardor> hay plastificados
<eduardor> hay laser color brillante
<eduardor> laser color mate
<eduardor> hay diseños de ubuntu, de tux, del tero, y de natty
<eduardor> posavasos, y pads
<CARLIX> Chau nos vemos mañana
<eduardor> adhesivos de "Soy ubuntero desde..."
<eduardor> circulos de amigos de todos los tamaños
<eduardor> de tira en fondo blanco, en fondo  negro, con borde y sin borde
<eduardor> para tecla de windows hay chiquicientos
<eduardor> de fondo negro en blanco o naranja
<eduardor> en fondo blanco en negro o naranja
<pcapeluto> los de la tecla windows me interesa el de fondo blanco
<pcapeluto> Terminé la presentacion de mañana!!!!!!!
<SergioMeneses> Saludos compañeros! todos invitados a participar https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES/
#ubuntu-uy 2011-05-08
<pandote> hola
<pandote> como puedo activar los ventiladores en ubuntu 10.10?
<pandote> no prenden
<pandote> quedan apagados
<pandote> y se me reinicia la mauqina
<SergioMeneses> pandote, eso no es problema de software! eso es hardware
<pandote> x?
<pandote> en windows anda perfecto
<SergioMeneses> nos ventiladores no dependen del sistema operativo
<SergioMeneses> pandote, raro entonces... primera vez q veo eso
<pandote> y hoy justo me abrieron la maquina para limpiar la mugre y estaba perfecto
<pandote> :8
<pandote> :(
<libert> buenas noches
<virusuy> libert: buenas noches
<virusuy> recien llegadito de la fiesta de lanzamiento
<libert> ho que bien que tal estubo
<virusuy> EXCELENTE
<virusuy> alrededor de 100 personas contamos
<virusuy> la verdad que muy bueno estuvo
<libert> y que hicieron?
<libert> en que consistia?
<virusuy> demos, charlas
<virusuy> etc.
<libert> tipo un flisol
<virusuy> algo asi
<libert> buenas pcapeluto  come sta el baby
<pcapeluto> gigante, ahora estaba para prepararle algo de comer
<pcapeluto> recién llego de la fiesta lanzamiento
<libert> igual que virusuy 
<pcapeluto> jajaj si... lo conocí hoy, taba hablando con el y no sabía que era el
<pcapeluto> jajajaj
<pcapeluto> Ya hay fotos del evento en facebook
<libert> jaja cosas de internet
<virusuy> jajaja 
<virusuy> pcapeluto: un gustazo!
<pandote> hola
<pandote> tengo un pequeño problemita
<pandote> con ubuntu 10.10
<pandote> en windows me anda perfecto
<pcapeluto> Igualmente virusuy
<pcapeluto> que tal pandote?
<pcapeluto> que problema tenés?
<pandote> pero cuando lo uso en ubuntu no me prenden los ventiladores
<pandote> :(
<pcapeluto> te recalienta el equipo?
<pandote> si 
<pandote> y se reinicia
<pcapeluto> Que notebook es?
<pandote> estoy casi seguro que es un problema de software
<pandote> acer aspire 5720
<pcapeluto> pah... primera vez que escucho que pasa algo así, probá ir a las opciones de energía y desactivar todo lo relacionado a apagar cosas
<pandote> no :(
<pandote> ahi dice sobre otras cosas
<virusuy> pandote: es raro.. pero puede ser algun tema de control de fan
<virusuy> vos notas que los fan estan apagados ?
<pandote> donde es eso?
<pandote> si los fan no se escucha el ruido
<pandote> y con windows hacen un ruido tremendo
<pandote> pero no se como hacer para modificarlo
<pandote> ya lo tengo a 81 grados :/
<pcapeluto> En el BIOS, quizás tenés alguna opción para controlar los Fans
<pcapeluto> no los tuyos... los del Notebook
<pcapeluto> :)
<pandote> entro en el bios con el f12 y ahi dira algo ?
<pcapeluto> puede ser, no conozco ese BIOS, pero quizás encontras algo que sirva, yo estoy buscando algo en Google a ver sia
<pandote> si yo busque una bnada
<pandote> banda
<pcapeluto> si hay algo de esa falla
<pandote> pero es complicado
<pcapeluto> si si... yaveo
<virusuy> que modelo de notebook es pandote 
<pcapeluto> probaste con el Ubuntu 11.04?
<pandote> acer aspire 5720
<pandote> nop
<pandote> tenia un 10.10 basico instaldo en el flisol
<pandote> y fui hoy al del 11.04
<pandote> y me metieron un 10.10 super completo pero sigue mal :(
<pcapeluto> Jaja si... un problema con la aduana fue eso
<pcapeluto> Hoy ya tendríamos  que tener el 11.04, ya llegaron al país pero están retenidos en la Aduana
<pcapeluto> Lo que podés hacer es una actualización del sistema
<pandote> jaja
<pandote> ahora estoy haciendo un testin del sistema
<virusuy> pandote: mira, dice gente que actualizando el bios se soluciona
<pcapeluto> ah... también eso
<virusuy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1400575
<virusuy> ahi especificamente hablan de tu modelo de notebook
<pandote> kk
<pandote> si
<pandote> es eso seguro
<pandote> pero no tengo ni idea como actualizar la bios
<pandote> es medo suicida
<pandote> bueno me voy un rato
<pandote> muchisimas gracias me salvaste la vida
<pandote> encontre lo que buscaba
<pandote> voy a instalar ubuntu en la de mi padre y vuelvo en un rato
<magu42> ya están acá , ciberadictos!!!
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ me olvidé de decirte que danelmato tenia razón, en el sitio dice reuniones los martes 22hs y debería haber vuelto a lunes a las 22 no?
<virusuy> magu42: somos seres que vivimos aca
<virusuy> lo que vos viste hoy son hologramas
<magu42> mentira , son bots  :-)
<magu42> ya te gustaria tener un holograma y mandarlo a laburar!!
<virusuy> seeeeeeeeeeeee
<pcapeluto> si, no lo cambié porque seguíamos en las reuniones de los MArtes, pero me fijo bien y cambio 
<virusuy> pasame el link de lo que hablamos hoy
<pcapeluto> que disparate, ya arrancaron a etiquetarse en las fotos de Facebook
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> pcapeluto: yo me voy a etiquetar en un par
<pcapeluto> jajajaj si, y esas son solo las fotos de mi cámara, faltan las del resto de la gente
<magu42> pcapeluto⟿ creo que se habia cambiado para los martes por las reuniones de flisol que eran los lunes , ahora podrian volver a los lunes
<virusuy> magu42: creo que no hay mucha diff en que sea lunes o martes
<virusuy> no?
<magu42> no , pero en el topico acá dice lunes 
<magu42> y daniel mato no entro un dia lunes que se hablo bastante pensando que era los martes 
<magu42> o sea , en los dos lugares lunes , o martes
<virusuy> che estuvo muy bueno el evento
<virusuy> quede muy contento
<magu42> virusuy⟿ ya te busco el link
<virusuy> magu42: gracias
<magu42> virusuy⟿ http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/blog/2821  las 5 ultimas entradas , en particular la cuarta
<virusuy> gracias
<Nicolas> hola
<Nicolas> valla mierda de chat
<Nicolas> porque no se hacen uno en xat.com
<virusuy> jajajaj que capo este Nicolas
<magu42> ???  que fantasma  jajaja
<virusuy> salado
<magu42> bueno gente , me voy a dormir un rato , tengo que ir a buscar a mi hija y amigas a una fiesta de 15 a las 5 am
 * magu42  llora
<magu42>  ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺
<pandote> buenas
<pandote> estoy intentando actualizar mi bios
<pandote> esta complicado
<pandote> en google hay pila de informacion
<pandote> pero tengo miedo de hacer alguna cagada
<pandote> ?
<pandote> alguna pagina en general donde la informacion es confiable'
<virusuy> uhmm solo google
<pandote> no habra algo mal ahi?
<virusuy> no creo, igual tenes que tener cuidado al actualizar el bios
<pandote> si
<pandote> obio
<pandote> hola
<Triviox> buenas pandote
<pandote> una vez que se tiene el bios actualizado en un pen drive como se actualiza alguno tiene idea?
<pandote> hola
<Triviox> depende de la placa, desde el setup es seguro..
<pandote> entro en el bios con f12
<pandote> y ahi ejecuto el usb'
<pandote> '
<pandote> ?
<Triviox> en realidad tiene que darte la opcion de upgrade
<Triviox> y ojo, que sea un dia de estabilidad total en la electricidad..
<pandote> donde estaria?
<Triviox> se llega a cortar el proceso x algo y chau bios..
<pandote> :(
<Triviox> en la mia., asus, hay un submenu si no mal recuerdo..
<pandote> la mia es una acer aspire 5720
<pandote> no tengo ni idea donde es
<Triviox> igualmente, por que queres actualizar el bios :S.. son cosas con las que trato no meterme..
<pandote> x un tema de los fan
<pandote> como que no me los ve
<pandote> y a mucha gente le paso eso
<Triviox> cierto!.. eso pasa con los note
<Triviox> a ver que puedo googlear..
<pandote> si:(
<Triviox> lastima que pablo no esta.. el sabe basante mas´.. a ver invoquemoslo xD.. 
<pandote> limpie todo el ventilador si era por eso y naada
<pandote> jaja
<Triviox> pcapeluto estas xD?
<Triviox> nu esta =(
<pandote> ademas con windows anda perfecto
<pandote> tengo miedo de hacerlo mal y que se me cage todo
<Triviox> yo cague una pc hace unos años.. no tuve paciencia y se me dio por reiniciar el proceso que, segun yo, se habia colgao..
<pandote> jaja
<pandote> como lo arreglaste?
<Triviox> Re: fan problems on acer aspire 5720 laptop
<Triviox> I had the same problem. When I updated my BIOS it worked perfectly.
<Triviox> tenes razon es el bios..
<pandote> si 
<Triviox> jaja no lo arregle xD
<pandote> lo lei en varios lados
<pandote> jjaja
<pandote> el virusuy hace un rato creo que me paso ese dato y me puse a buscar sobre eso
<pandote> ya la tengo a 60 grados y sigue subiendo :8
<Triviox> fuck.. :S
<Triviox> mira.. antes de decir lo siguiente dire que en realidad de ninguna manera soy repesentante de la comunidad ta? sino solo un usuario gnulinux meido novato =P-... hechos los descargos..
<Triviox> bajate el update desde la pag y correlo desde un windows.. actualiza y listo..
<Triviox> o no funciona :S?
<Triviox> digo, la actual queda solo xa ese SO o queda (como deberia ser) en la bios..
<virusuy> siguen despiertos?
<Triviox> buenas virus
<Triviox> si x irme..
<Triviox> pandote andaba buscando info sobre el update de la bios..
<Triviox> yo encontre solo xa correrlo desde win, si lo corre desde alla la actual queda en la bios, no? indep al sist que use..
<Triviox> puntualmente xa acer aspire 5720 encontre solo http://goo.gl/zfC3H (la actuliz a la version 1.45)
<Triviox> http://www.acla.acer.com/ac/es/AR/content/drivers
<Triviox> se callo pandote..
<Triviox> cayó***
<virusuy> si lo actualizas , lo actualizas
<virusuy> independiente del OS
<virusuy> el bios esta por debajo del OS
<Triviox> tons no andaba tan errado 
<Triviox> bueno, si vuelve ahi anda el link.. decile que lo haga con la bateria bien cargada.. esas cosas de tocar la bios si me dan miedo..
<virusuy> o enchufado a la corriente
<pandote> hola
<pandote> puede haber algun motivo para que me salte una terminal ni bien arranco ubuntu en toda la pantalla y no la pueda sacar con exit
<pandote> ?
<pcapeluto> Que tal pandote...
<pcapeluto> Seguro que es una terminal? te reconoce los comandos?
<pcapeluto> No estarás iniciando en modo Gnome a prueba de fallos ?
<pcapeluto> Eso es en la ventana de Login que lo cambiás, en la barra de abajo, al lado del idioma
<pandote> si
<pandote> no me ve la targeta de video
<pandote> :(
<pandote> lo inicia en modo seguro
<pandote> y me salto la opcion de arrancar con baja calidad o algo asi
<pandote> por una vez
<pandote> ahora pcapeluto deberia configurarlo
<pcapeluto> que tarjeta tenés?
<pandote> kma 500
<pandote> gma
<pandote> y tampoco como que me ve el monitor
<pcapeluto> fijate este enlace: http://www.versvs.net/anotacion/como-configurar-tarjeta-grafica-intel-gma-500-en-ubuntu-maverick
<pcapeluto> tenés que agregar un repositorio
<pcapeluto> e instalar el  driver
<pcapeluto> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gma500/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install poulsbo-driver-2d poulsbo-driver-3d poulsbo-config
<pandote> lo voy a hacer aguanta u toque
<pandote> me salta imposible bloquear el directorio de administracion esta siendo usado
<pandote> pero tengo todo cerrado
<pandote> pcapeluto y lo otro que no me deja es hacer un nuevo archibo en etc grub.d
<pandote> no tengo permisos por no ser el fabricante
<pcapeluto> todo lo que quieras hacer en archivos o directorios del sistema tenés que hacerlo con el comando sudo primero
<pcapeluto> por ejemplo:
<pcapeluto> sudo gedit archivo_del_sistema
<EduardoR> hola
<SergioMeneses> Todos invitados a participar! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek_ES 
<pandote> que es?
<SergioMeneses> pandote: la semana ubuntera :D
<pandote> demas
<pandote> estoy entrando
<SergioMeneses> pandote: empieza el lunes xD
<pandote> se
<pandote> por el xchat
<SergioMeneses> pandote: si
<pandote> cauales son los orarios utc
<pandote> ?
<pandote> de donde es
<SergioMeneses> pandote: da click sobre el horario y el lo convierte a las diferentes ciudades
<pandote> hola
<pandote> virus
<pandote> tenes idea de como calibrar en una netbook touchscreen el 
<pandote> touchscreen
<EnriqueP> cual es la pagina de la semana deubuntu?
<pcapeluto> ?
<EnriqueP> para saber los horarios
<SergioMeneses> Todos invitados a participar! http://bit.ly/aY9AIY
<Gabriel25> help
<JJ_> hola!: es la 1ªvez que entro a ubuntu irc...me motiva que instale hace poco ubuntu y actualice la ultima version...tenia funcionando virtualbox, pero se "rompio" le falta un kernel driver not installed(rc=1908)..."please install the virtualbox-ose-dkms package and execute'modprobe vboxdrv' as root", tengo que instalar autocad14 y 2000, y ese error no me permite abrir windows xp....no se mucho de ubuntu porque soy nuevo en esto pero
<JJ_> hola!...hay alguien aqui, en este chat?
<JJ_> si alguien puede responderme: mi mail es jugo77@gmail,com gracias
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, listo para mañana?
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: sip! terminando la charla
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, esoª
<SergioMeneses> eso!
<virusuy> :)
<virusuy> Esperemos que para mi charla quede alguien despierto
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, jeje claro todos los latinos
<SergioMeneses> q artos q son :D
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: :-D
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: vi el timeline y queadan pocos lugares vacios :)
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, si! jeje es cierto
<virusuy> como vas hacer con ese tema ?
#ubuntu-uy 2012-04-30
<Chelo91> bueno me voy
<Chelo91> excelente flisol
<Chelo91> 1 cosa mas las reuniones las hacen en el irc?
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> tambien las hacemos por google hangout
<virusuy> video-conferencias
<Chelo91> eso queria saber
<virusuy> y tambien hay reuniones personales
<Chelo91> q es eso?
<virusuy> nos juntamos a comer pizzas/cervezas y charlar
<Chelo91> XDD
<virusuy> para hacerlo mas humano
<Chelo91> q bueno mira
<virusuy> google hangout es un metodo de videoconferencia usando Google 
<virusuy> Google + 
<Chelo91> si yo tengo google plus
<Chelo91> peeero
<Chelo91> no tengo a ningun amigo, todos usan facebook
<virusuy> si tenes google + podes usar google hangout
<virusuy> tecnicamente la reunion es mañana
<Chelo91> ok
<Chelo91> gracias
<virusuy> de nada, a las ordenes
<tomaz_> buenas noches
<Chelo91> hola
<Chelo91> y chau
<tomaz_> ¿puedo hacer una consulta?
<Chelo91> si
<Chelo91> para eso estamos
<virusuy> hola tomaz_ , pregunta lo que quieras
<tomaz_> compré una notebook nueva, la llevé a Antel ayer para la instalación del Ubuntu. Apenas llegué a casa la prendi y se "trancó" a la mitad del camino cuando se cargaba
<tomaz_> no hubo manera de hacerla iniciar
<tomaz_> bajé la versión 11.10 para instalar
<tomaz_> tampoco termina la instalación
<tomaz_> se tranca a la mitad
<tomaz_> intenté otras versiones tambien
<tomaz_> soy usuario de Ubuntu, pero apenas usuarios, no entiendo mucho y preciso terminar la instalacion porque la otra compu ya esta vendida y tengo que entregarla
<tomaz_> en la otra uso Ubuntu 11.10
<Chelo91> q notebook es
<tomaz_> en un Acer Aspire, Dual Core C-60 con 4 GB de RAM y Disco Duro de 500 GB
<Chelo91> que raro
<tomaz_> si, la compu que estoy usando ahora es menor que esta nueva, y anda impecable
<Chelo91> si yo tengo ubuntu en una acer aspire de las netbok chiquitas y anda impecable
<tomaz_> también tengo miedo que sea un problema en la compu, porque es nueva, nunca la había usado antes
<Chelo91> lo instalaste desde cd o pendrive?
<tomaz_> pendrive
<dylan66> que tenia antes?
<tomaz_> no tenia nada, vino formateada
<dylan66> a vees si no formateas bien hay archivos qu impiden la instalacion
<tomaz_> intenté con 2 pendrives diferentes por las dudas
<dylan66> intenta con un live cd
<tomaz__> disculpe, se me había cortado la internet
<tomaz__> problemas con las tormentas
<Chelo91> q version intentaste instala entonces?
<tomaz__> intenté la 12.04 y también la 11.10
<tomaz__> no tuve éxito en ninguna
<tomaz__> todas se trancan antes de terminar de instalar
<Chelo91> en q parte?
<tomaz__> cada intento se corta en partes diferentes... unas veces en el comienzo, otras cuando se están copiando los archivos
<tomaz__> otras veces al elegir la zona horaria, 
<tomaz__> 2 o 3 veces llegó a terminar la copia, cuando vino la pantalla que decía que estaba instalando, se trancó
<tomaz__> yo no sé más, mis conocimientos son pequeños, pasé el fin de semana peleando con eso y no avanzé nada... preciso saber de algun lugar que la pueda llevar, algun tecnico que entienda de Ubuntu que ustedes me puedan indicar.
<tomaz__> yo no tengo ni herramientas ni conocimiento para ir más, ya hice todo lo que sabia
<Chelo91> y tas seguro q la imagen esté completa?
<tomaz__> yo las descargué de la página de Ubuntu
<tomaz__> y las generé con un programa que bajé en la internet
<tomaz__> Linux Live USB Creator 2
<dylan66> deberias intentar con un livecd
<dylan66> por las dudas
<Chelo91> pero me refiero q puede haberse cortado tu internet y cancelado la descarga
<dylan66> grabas la imagen en un cd con brasero
<tomaz__> ¿cómo és? no tengo idea
<dylan66> la iso que descargaste la quems en un cd
<tomaz__> bajé a través del Utorrent... no sé se eso se puede cortar o no
<Chelo91> tonces no tendria q haber problema
<Chelo91> q raro
<tomaz__> si, es raro
<tomaz__> no encuentro la vuelta
<ratman> de donde eres
<ratman> que barrio
<tomaz__> Bella Italia, frente a la escuela Nacional de Policia
<ratman> oki 
<Chelo91> ya se donde es
<ratman> pregunta 
<ratman> si lo arrancas como live
<ratman> te anda
<ratman> desde el usb
<tomaz__> ahora mismo intenté instalar otra vez y se trancó en la parte que te pido nombre y ingresar contraseña para el usuario
<tomaz__> si, anda desde el USB
<tomaz__> pero igual se tranca
<tomaz__> lo puedo usar un poco más
<tomaz__> pero si conecto a la internet se tranca, por ejemplo
<ratman> Chelo91, mi memi¡oria es mala
<ratman> sigue viniendo el chequador de memoria
<ratman> en el instalador
<Chelo91> no me acuerdo
<tomaz__> si, sigue
<tomaz__> me parece que si
<ratman> correle eso 
<ratman> dejale pasar 2 veces
<ratman> va a demorar
<ratman> a mi me suena a problemas del equipo, pero es dificil decirlo con certeza sin verlo 
<ratman> mas si se da en distintas partes
<tomaz__> si, es el miedo que tengo, que sea el equipo
<ratman> es nuevo el equipo 
<tomaz__> si
<tomaz__> nuevo 
<tomaz__> no tenía uso
<ratman> bueno garantia tienes
<tomaz__> no la tengo
<tomaz__> compré en un viaje, en un freeshop
<ratman> a
<tomaz__> la garantia me sale más cara que un equipo nuevo
<ratman> sip tamso en uurgaiy
<ratman> bueno si es memoria, no es algo muy caro, pero no adelantemos
<ratman> con 2 pasadas te dira
<ratman> si tiene algo 
<tomaz__> compré en el freeshop de un aeropuerto en turismo y la guardé para instalar el programa el sabado pasado
<tomaz__> nunca la había usado ni testeado
<ratman> bueno veamso que da eso 
<tomaz__> ya tengo 3 minutos de test de memoria... por lo que veo va bien hasta ahora
<ratman> demora
<ratman> y se sueñe pasar 2 veces
<ratman> donde dice pass
<tomaz__> 7%
<ratman> sip demora
<ratman> sigue
<tomaz__> sigue
<ratman> oki 
<tomaz__> 18%
<ratman> sip es medio masa
<ratman> pero no se ha trancado 
<tomaz__> no, sigue normal por ahora
<tomaz__> a veces avanza más rápido, otras más lento, pero creo que hace parte del "test"
<ratman> la importante es la 2 pasada
<ratman> :(
<tomaz__> vamos a esperar entonces...falta menos, jeje
<tomaz__> 28 minutos, 41%... de la primera pasada
<tomaz__> por ahora bien
<ratman> bien 
<ratman> aca mi hermano me dice que si la memoria
<ratman> no te da problemas 
<ratman> instales el equipo sin la bateria
<ratman> que suena raro 
<ratman> peor ya una vez le paso 
<ratman> tomaz__,  mi hemano me dice que cns es el representante oficial, por si te sirve de datos
<tomaz__> muchas gracias, si no logro instalar, voy allá a hablar con ellos
<ratman> prueba lo de la bateria
<ratman> tambien 
<tomaz__> lo uso sin bateria
<ratman> deberias intentar instalarlo desde CD
<tomaz__> directo en la corriente
<ratman> pero la bateria ta puesta
<tomaz__> no, la saqué
<ratman> oki
<tomaz__> pensé que se había trancado, pero no, está andando... 46% 
<ratman> tambien podrias probar lo contrario
<ratman> dejar cargar la bateria
<ratman> y instalarlo desde 
<ratman> bateria
<tomaz__> ayer probé con la bateria, para agotarla y pasó lo mismo
<ratman> a ok
<tomaz__> lo que veo, por la caja, es que la computadora originalmente tenía 2 GB, pero la compré con 4 GB de RAM, así que le agregaron más memoria... 
<tomaz__> si hay algún problema, ojalá sea por este lado
<ratman> hay qu ever
<tomaz__> la verdad no pensé que este Test fuera tan lento... pero si demora  y se puede encontrar el error no hay problema
<ratman> sip es muy ñento 
<ratman> ese test
<ratman> y recien en la 2 pasada puede saltar algo 
<ratman> algunos los dejan 3 veces
<ratman> :(
<ratman> mi hermano cuando ta arreglando suele dejarlo haciendolo y hace otro equipo
<ratman> jeje
<tomaz__> bueno, seguimos igual. por lo menos si se sabe que es memoria ya es más fácil corregir, y si no lo és la llevamos al representante para ver
<tomaz__> una cosa que me di cuenta es que va a quedando lento, o sea, con 15 minutos estaba en el 24%, ahora con 1 hora de Test esta en 47%
<ratman> te quedaria intentar instalar desde cd 
<tomaz__> si, pero para eso necesito conseguir una lectora externa USB, porque la compu no vino con lectora
<ratman> te muestra 2barras
<ratman> el test
<ratman> el general y el del proceso en que esta
<ratman> el pass es el que dice 47%
<tomaz__> si, 2 barras: Pass: 48% - Test: 49%& - Test #7
<ratman> mi hermano me dice que si bien es lento
<ratman> esta muy lento 
<ratman> por lo menos es lo que le parece
<ratman> hola liber
<ratman> tomaz__, 
<ratman> leistes lo que dijo mi hermano 
<tomaz__> no
<tomaz__> no leí
<tomaz__> ¿ahora?
<ratman> dije
<ratman> dijo 
<ratman> que si bien es lento le llama la atencion que en 1 hora
<ratman> este en la mitad de la 1 pasada
<tomaz__> ¿puede haber problemas de memoria?
<ratman> es una posibilidad, es lo que me dijo que ta demorando mas de lo que generalmente
<ratman> pero bueno me es dificil asegurar sin ver jeje
<tomaz__> ahora tenemos 1 hora 16 minutos y está: PASS 49% Test 1%
<tomaz__> mejor dicho: PASS 50% Test 3%
<ratman> sip demaciadp lento 
<tomaz__> sin embargo, en los ultimos 12 minutos avanzó 10%, ya estamos en 60% con 1 hora 28 minutos
<ratman> mi hermano dice que igual es mucho 
<ratman> si te animas
<ratman> sabes donde estna las memorias
<ratman> ??
<tomaz__> si
<tomaz__> sé
<ratman> bien
<ratman> me dice quemires cuantos sim tienes
<ratman> si tienes 2
<ratman> que le quites uno y lo pruebes
<ratman> a ver si anda mejor 
<ratman> si no anda con una, pruebas la otra
<ratman> mira tambien si son de la misma marca
<tomaz__> ok, 
<tomaz__> yo no sé si 1 o 2. tengo que abrir y ver
<ratman> por eso pregunte 
<ratman> ejje
<tomaz__> el tema es que tampoco tengo herramienta para eso. voy a ver si puedo verificar eso con algún tecnico
<ratman> oki 
<ratman> si se te complica vemso en la semana 
<tomaz__> gracias, 
<ratman> yo estos 2 dias no ando, pero en la semana tal vez pueda, aunque no puedo asegurar todo depende del laburo 
<ratman> un min ya vengo, la naturaleza llama
<tomaz__> jaja
<ratman> toy
<tomaz__> en la caja, la compu dice que viene con 2 GB DDR3, compré con 4 GB, vino así de la tienda, y en la pantalla del Test, en uno de los renglones aparece: 320 Mhz (DDR 640) CAS: 4-3-3-3 DDR2 (64 bits)
<ratman> los paines de la ddr2 y ddr3 son distintos
<ratman> por lo que no puedes poner un ddr2 en un ddr3
<ratman> igual el abrirlo y ver si son iguales las memorias es algo para ver
<ratman> a veces si son distintas pueden dar problema
<tomaz__> si, pero funcionan, porque detecta 4 GB
<tomaz__> así que creo que los peines son iguales, lo que no sé es si son DDR 2 o DDR 3
<ratman> sip puede que detecte
<ratman> no son iguales
<ratman> mi hermano trabaja arregando 
<ratman> hehe
<ratman> por eso le pregunto 
<tomaz__> ta bien, ta bueno saber de gente que conoce
<tomaz__> porque no tengo idea
<ratman> ejejejeee tiene mas contacto con el hardware que yo 
<ratman> yo trabao mas con software
<tomaz__> yo abandoné este tema de info hacen muchos años, cuando abandoné hacia programas en Clipper 5.2, cosas que no encontramos ni en Museo hoy en dia
<ratman> yo tuve alguna vez que ver algun programa con clipper 
<ratman> ejee
<tomaz__> esta casi terminando la primera pasada, 93%
<ratman> yo ya pienso en memoria
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> es que demoro mas de lo que deberia
<tomaz__> ojalá que sea algo sencillo como la memoria
<ratman> es lento pero no tanto 
<tomaz__> si, ya tenemos 2 horas 6 minutos y recién tenemos 98% de la primera pasada
<ratman> por eso
<tomaz__> pronto
<tomaz__> 100%
<tomaz__> terminó la primera
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> la verdad ara un equipo nuevo 
<ratman> demoro demaciado 
<tomaz__> si
<tomaz__> teoricamente, ahora en la segunda pasada tendrían que aparecer algunos errores, así se confirmaría el problema de memória???¿?
<ratman> sip podria
<ratman> igual la demora 
<ratman> ya indica algo, eso pienso yo 
<tomaz__> voy a dejar haciendo la prueba esa y me voy acostar, ya estoy con los ojos cerrados
<tomaz__> te agradezco mucho la atención
<ratman> de nada
<tomaz__> si no anda esta cosa voy a llevar la compu para que hermano la arregle 
<tomaz__> jaja
<ratman> cualquier cosa ando siempro por estos lados
<ratman> aunque a veces demoro en contestar
<tomaz__> yo no conocía el chat, ahora lo tengo en los favoritos, cualquier cosa entro en contacto contigo
<tomaz__> muchas gracias
<tomaz__> buenas noches
<ratman> de nada 
<ratman> buenas noches
<Tomaz_> buen dia ratman
<ratman> buen dia
<Tomaz_> te cuento que el test de memoria todavía no terminó la 3ra pasada
<ratman> no te dio error
<Tomaz_> la segunda demoró 7 horas y 20 minutos
<ratman> si no tiee sentdo 
<Tomaz_> no dió error
<ratman> hay algu muy mal en ella
<Tomaz_> no muestra ninguno, el único error es la lentitud
<ratman> el test suele demorar digamso 1 hora y algo para 2 pasadas
<Tomaz_> si, me imagino
<Tomaz_> la primera demoró 2 horas y 15 minutos
<Tomaz_> la segunda 7 horas y veinte
<Tomaz_> y la tercera estamos en 3 horas y 10 miutos y tenemos 87%
<ratman> yo lo que haria sera 
<ratman> seria
<Tomaz_> creo que tengo que cambiar las memorias y hacer un TEst
<ratman> ver lo de la memoria 
<ratman> ver si tiene 2 sim
<ratman> dimm
<ratman> o como se escriba
<ratman> siempre me marea eso 
<ratman> y dejar una 
<Tomaz_> jaja
<ratman> ver si son iguales
<Tomaz_> ok, 
<ratman> pero si son 2 dejas una
<ratman> y pruebas si se mueve mal , probar con la otra
<ratman> lo otro seria probar con otra memoria pero esa es mas dificil que puedas hacerla asi nomas
<Tomaz_> si, creo que antes de abrir la voy a llevar al representante Acer, por si tengo suerte  y me las cambian
<ratman> sip supongo que boleta tienes aunque sea del freeshop 
<ratman> jeje
<Tomaz_> si, tengo boleta y tengo un papel que vino en la caja que me dicen todos los representantes y dice que la garantia vale en cualquiera de estos
<Tomaz_> está incluido Uruguay
<ratman> bien 
<ratman> si es lo mejor 
<ratman> algo mal tiene y no es por linux ya que el test ese lo usan todos
<Tomaz_> si, claro
<Tomaz_> voy allá esta tarde, si me dan la garantia la dejo, sino, la abro y hacemos la prueba con las memorias
<ratman> oki
<Tomaz_> y si es la memoria mismo, me va a tocar comprar memoria, no hay otra
<Tomaz_> pero espero que sea apenas incompatiblidad de memorias
<Tomaz_> porque rota no esta, las reconoce
<Tomaz_> supongo yo
<ratman> sp o es algo que no tomamos en cuenta
<ratman>  hola chelo 
<Chelo91> hola
<Chelo91> hoy me baje xfce 4.10
<Chelo91> q bien q anda
<ratman_> me cai
<Chelo91> lo unico q estuve rato para darme cuenta fue como mover los elementos de la barra
<Chelo91> mala internet?
<ratman_> las 12 horas
<Chelo91> a lo normal
<ratman_> yo hace un tiempo instale un openbox, 75 megas de consumo de memoria
<ratman_> jejje
<Chelo91> nunca supe bien como era
<ratman_> es muy ninimalista 
<Chelo91> creo q lo tengo instalado
<Chelo91> me instale como 10 interfacez graficas y probé algunas para ver q onda el rendimiento
<ratman_> Ñ=
<ratman_> depende de lo que se busque
<Chelo91> yo busqué entre medio de rendimiento y graficos
<ratman_> para mi open es para algo muy especifico , un equipo muy bajo 
<Chelo91> lo voy a probar
<ratman_> y sin mucho recurso, sino no tiene mucho sentido 
<Chelo91> yo tengo una acer aspire
<ratman_> es algo tosco hasta para poner un icono en el escritorio ejje
<Chelo91> de las netbooks
<ratman> nas urucio 
<Uricio> hola manola
<ratman> subi algunas mas
<ratman> aunque muy pocoas
<Uricio> voy a salir en la tele :D
<ratman> jejje
<Uricio> en canal 
<Uricio> 4
<ratman> ??
<Uricio> en caza noticias :D
<Chelo91> por?
<ratman> Uricio mato a alguien 
<ratman> :(
<Chelo91> eso mismo iba a decir
<Chelo91> xDD
<ratman> yo sabia que algo habia
<Uricio> jajaja, porque filme un chorro el año pasado robando un auto :o
<Uricio> va, filmaron las camaras de mi casa
<Uricio> y ta la subi a youtube 
<Uricio> y hoy me llamaron
<Chelo91> pasame el video
<Uricio> y vino Leonardo Pedrouza a tomarme la nota
<ratman> derecho de autor
<Chelo91> :(
<ratman> jaja
<ratman> para mi uricio era el chorro 
<Uricio> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HznC5zJK-QM
<Chelo91> bueno bueno, la unica pregunta q queda es
 * ratman muy malo 
<Chelo91> cuanto te pagan
<Uricio> voy a un sorteo por una camara full HD
<Chelo91> nada...
<Uricio> jajaja
<Uricio> no quiero plata igual
<Chelo91> si como no
<Uricio> me conformo con que no me afanen dia por medio
<Chelo91> xdd
<ratman> va
<ratman> no lo robaron
<Uricio> no no
<Uricio> porque llego el dueño jaja
<ratman> solo tavan viendo como era el tapisado
<Uricio> jajajaja
<ratman> uff que mal pensados
<Chelo91> xdd
<ratman> hasta cerro la puerta
<Chelo91> dijeron quieron un tapisado como ese
<ratman> al salir
<Chelo91> y lo voy a tocar
<Chelo91> y despues les dio verguenza
<Chelo91> y se fueron
<Uricio> jaja
<onix> hola a todos...
<Chelo91> hola
<onix> como estas chelo??
<Chelo91> bien y vos
<onix> bien... tranqui.
<onix> de donde sos??
<Chelo91> pocitos
<Chelo91> y vos
<onix> de bella italia
<Chelo91> tengo un amigo q vive por alla
<Uricio> no pasaron todavia :(
<onix> mira que bien..
<Uricio> estoy triste
<onix> ?????????????
<Chelo91> XDDD
<onix> que te tiene triste uricio???
<Chelo91> es q se va a volver faomoso
<Uricio> onix: es que no se si soy hombre o mujer :(
<onix> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm....
<Chelo91> XDDDDD
<onix> es algo serio...
<Uricio> onix: mi mama no me quiere decir :(
<Uricio> entonces llame al canal 4
<Uricio> y me tomaron una nota
<onix> mira que bien
<onix> entonces sos hermafrodita..
<onix> bueno... mi mama me llamó a cenar..
<Uricio> jajaja
<onix> cuidense hasta luego.
<Uricio> Chelo91: me llamaron de canal 4, salgo a las 8
<Chelo91> :O
<Chelo91> famoso
<Triviox> buenas!.. 
<Chelo91> hola
<Triviox> como van?
 * Triviox se quedó con ganas de más flisol :)
<Triviox> ahora se viene el freedom day.. bah, en varios meses, pero bueno..
<Chelo91> XDDD
<Chelo91> hay otra mas
<Chelo91> antes
<Chelo91> de antel
<Triviox> uhh si.. el avanza..
<Triviox> pinta re lindo..
<Triviox> pero ahi no safo del laburo :/
<Chelo91> si
<Triviox> si no mal recuerdo era mierc juev y viern..
<Triviox> peor imposible :S
<Chelo91> no
<Chelo91> pero
<Chelo91> peor
<Chelo91> martes miercoles y jueves
<Chelo91> a no lei mal
<Chelo91> xDD
<Triviox> jajaja,,, ya era de peleadores ponerlo de martes a jueves
<Triviox> igual el horario es muy de oficiona,, capaz un dia safo, voy a ver la grilla de charlas, a ver a que podria tirarme..
<Uricio> ratman: Chelo91 recien pasaron un adelanto :o
<Uricio> ahora van a pasar la nota entera
<Chelo91> :O
<Chelo91> ya lo pasaron?
<Chelo91> Uricio
<Chelo91> Uricio ya lo pasaron?
<Uricio> Chelo91: pasaron una parte, pero no la nota
<Uricio> ahora van a pasar la nota
<Chelo91> ok
<Chelo91> toy viendo
<Uricio> sacame el futboll dale loco
<Uricio> Chelo91: ahi estoy
<Chelo91> XDD
<Chelo91> si
<Chelo91> toy viendo
<Chelo91> :O quien es ese loco
<Chelo91> sos famoso
<Chelo91> ahora decime q usas ubuntu para guardarlo y sos groso
<ratman> Uricio, 
<ratman> ahora no salis de casa no 
<ratman> ejejje
<Uricio> eaeaeaea
<Chelo91> ya le cortaron los cables
<Chelo91> xDDD
<Uricio> jajaja
<Chelo91> te quieren matar?
<Uricio> Chelo91: soy famoso :D
<Chelo91> :D
<Chelo91> che en q tenes los servidores
<Chelo91> de las cams
<Uricio> tengo un DVR
<Uricio> tenia un problema con un cable que se le metia ruido antes
<Uricio> igual el loco mando el video jaja
<Chelo91> xDDD
<Chelo91> y ahora
<Chelo91> te matan
<Chelo91> xDDD
<ratman> limones y si con lo caro que estan los limones
<Chelo91> un limon 1 tiro
<Chelo91> :D
<Uricio> jajaja
<Chelo91> che pero donde almacenas l
<Chelo91> el video?
<Uricio> Chelo91: el DVR tiene un disco de 500 GB
<Uricio> que me graba 7 dias 24 horas
<ratman> umm y si grabara solo cuando se mueve algo seria eterno
<Chelo91> :O
<pirata> buenas noches, alguien sabe a que hora se pueden empezar a hacer las preguntas. gracias
<Uricio> :|
<Uricio> ratman: lastima que la detección de movimiento siempre fue una cagada en esto
<Chelo91> pirata cuando quieras pregunta
<ratman> pirata, siempre se pueden 
<pirata> :) gracias, me gustaría saber si hay solucion para las netbucs intel, tengo ubuntu en la escritorio, pero la net no hay manera (la pantalla negra me enloquece)
<pirata> hasta la version 11.10 no hubo forma
<ratman> ahi me matastes no he tenido contacto con una de esas
<Chelo91> cuando tenes el problema?
<pirata> como cuando, siempre lo he tenido hasta que tome la decision de quitarlo lamentablemente
<pirata> nunca pude solucuinarlo
<Chelo91> q net es?
<pirata> ahora no se con la nueva version
<pirata> olidata comun (tienda inglesa) la placa de video es gma 3150
<pirata> la vez q pude solucionar la pantalla negra se salia el escritorio para los costados...
<pirata> y luego pantalla negra nuevamente
<pirata> un bajón la verda.. :(
<Chelo91> tengo la misma tarjeta de video
<Chelo91> y nunca tuve problema
<pirata> ehhhh? y como lo hiciste?
<Chelo91> nunca tuve problema
<Chelo91> debe ser de la maquina
<Chelo91> la otra es probá un ubuntu con una interfaz grafica mas liviana
<Chelo91> proba xubuntu
<pirata> ya lo hice
<pirata> y nada
<Chelo91> :/
<pirata> el unico que corrió fue lubuntu (pero no agradó)
<pirata> muy debil
<Chelo91> la cosa es q si instala bien
<Chelo91> capaz q podes bajarle la otra
<pirata> pero mira q estuve con otra gente y le pasó lo mismo... lo instalaban y cuando terminaba de cargar pummm, pantalla negra
<pirata> tengo ganas de probar con el 12.04
<pirata> ahora
<Chelo91> busca en internet
<Chelo91> tu modelo
<Chelo91> capaz q te dan alguna solucion
<Chelo91> pero si no se cual es tu modelo especifico es dificil
<pirata> a ver...
<Uricio> tk-90
<pirata> libretto 200, eso dice en modelo
<Chelo91> y si le pones salida a monitor
<Chelo91> tambien?
<pirata> no ahí se ve... pero el escritorio fuera de los limites
<pirata> perdón: no, ahi se ve
<pirata> *
<Chelo91> lo q podes probar es  live cd de 12.04
<pirata> es que es un bajón porque con los live usb siempre funcionó, y luego de instalar... (chann)
#ubuntu-uy 2012-05-01
<Chelo91> eso si es raro
<pirata> eso es verdad
<pirata> pero se dice que es comun.. los tal de bugs le llaman...
<pirata> lo solucionan las comunidades (pero se ve q la libretto 200 no tiene una comunidad muy grande)
<danielmato> buenas noches
<Chelo91> holas
<danielmato> que hay de nuevo?
<ratman> holas
<danielmato> que cuentan?
<ratman> tava viendo 
<ratman> los comentarios a las fotos de trivio 
<ratman> ejeje
<ratman> hace frio
<danielmato> un poco si...
<danielmato> que dice triviox?
<ratman> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ratman_uy/sets/72157629927561155/
<Chelo91> dentro de cuanto es la charla
<ratman> que charla
<Chelo91> bueno reunion
<Chelo91> xd
<Triviox> buenas danielmato 
<ratman> jeje
<danielmato> como va Triviox ?
<Triviox> je las estuve comentado ratman 
<ratman> Triviox, me edit oesa foto y le pngo la fot del che asi queda mas de izquierda
<ratman> jaja
<Triviox> jajajajaja
<ratman> iva a hacer un album que se llamara Tux para todos
<ratman> jeje
<Triviox> voy a ver si convenzo a manu para que me haga uno..
<Triviox> magu me comentó que los moldes andan en la web..
<ratman> sip hay moldes
<danielmato> el tux ese lo hizo la suegra creo...
<ratman> http://www.free-penguin.org/
<danielmato> Genial
<Triviox> ese mismo estaba viendo ratman 
<Triviox> me leiste la mente ¬¬
<ratman> tengi una queja del 12.04
<ratman> la barra se oculta y cuesta que aparesca
<Chelo91> si me pasa lo mismo
<Triviox> no se puede config el delay?
<danielmato> apreta el super y listo...
<danielmato> generalmente necesitas la barra para lanzar el dash... o sea super y nada mas
<danielmato> y si dejas presionada super te aparece una lista de cortes de teclado
<danielmato> lo otro es pasar el mouse por el costado o sino instalar el myunity y cambiarle la sensibilidad...
<ratman> intente cambair desde apariencia pero nada
<danielmato> lo otro es instalar el ubuntu-tweak
<ratman> sip veamso si me acostumpro 
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<Chelo91> hola
<PabloRubianes> todo bien?
<danielmato> buenas
<PabloRubianes> hola danielmato, todo bien?
<danielmato> ahora si
<danielmato> vidrio y alarma arreglados
<PabloRubianes> te chorearon mucho?
<danielmato> eso es lo peor, poca cosa
<PabloRubianes> si sale mas caro el vidrio
<danielmato> la radio, que es bastante berreta, sin el frente no les sirve para nada
<danielmato> lo más caro, el bomberito
<danielmato> lo más raro es que se llevaron una bolsa de papel para reciclar, supongo que tenía frío el tipo
<danielmato> de todo eso, lo peor es el tiempo que perdés dando vueltas...
<PabloRubianes> anda a saber... si estan drogados no saben ni que se llevan
<danielmato> sabia, porque cortó bien los cables...
<danielmato> pero capaz que igual andaba pasadazo
<danielmato> en fin, ahora ya está
<danielmato> volvamos a ubuntu-uy
<danielmato> vi que pusiste algo del 19... que feriado hay?
<PabloRubianes> el 21
<PabloRubianes> es por la batalla de las piedras que se cambia
<PabloRubianes> no queda nadie...
<PabloRubianes> mejor lo hacemos el 12
<PabloRubianes> si conseguimos lugar nos da para promocion
<PabloRubianes> no?
<danielmato> que lo pario, ya cambiamos hasta las fechas de la batalla de las piedras...
<danielmato> sin drama
<danielmato> el 12 me parece excelente
<danielmato> tenemos dos semanas, bien laburadas sale hasta con más gente que flisol
<PabloRubianes> si por eso
<danielmato> hablaste con Mónica?
<PabloRubianes> voy a ver si ahora le escribo a monica
<danielmato> ok
<PabloRubianes> hoy no me dio
<PabloRubianes> estuve al palo
<danielmato> con eso confirmado, arranco a hacer promoción en las redes
<PabloRubianes> le escribo ahora...
<danielmato> estoy configurando el tuiti... que me habia olvidado
<danielmato> listo
<ratman> de que va el 12
<ratman> que se necesita
<danielmato> la idea es hacer talleres y laboratorio de solución de problemas
<danielmato> se necesita lugar, estamos tratando de contactar con Mónica Lago, a ver si conseguimos extensión
<danielmato> y en todo caso necesitamos una conexión a internet...
<libertcharrua> buenas noches como están
<danielmato> hola libertcharrua 
<PabloRubianes> llego lo que puse?
<danielmato> de que?
<libertcharrua> que tal danielmato 
<libertcharrua> PabloRubianes: como anda
<PabloRubianes> es de lleva tu maquina y armemos algo
<PabloRubianes> <PabloRubianes> programar
<PabloRubianes> <PabloRubianes> ense;ar 
<PabloRubianes> <PabloRubianes> o pelotudiar
<PabloRubianes> respuesta a ratman 
<PabloRubianes> libertcharrua, bien
<danielmato> ok
<ratman> ok
<PabloRubianes> preparando la pagina de la ubucon
<PabloRubianes> y buscando local para el 12
<Chelo91> creo q me voy llendo
<Chelo91> nos vemos
<Chelo91> :D
<danielmato> saludos Chelo91 
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, enviado
<danielmato> oki doki
<danielmato> en cuanto confirme, avisamos a todos
<PabloRubianes> dale
<PabloRubianes> si confirma
<danielmato> eso...
<danielmato> esperemos que si
<PabloRubianes> si
<danielmato> dando un giro a la información, pensaste en algo para ubucon mvd?
<danielmato> lugar
<PabloRubianes> dicen que la imm
<PabloRubianes> pero hay que confirmar adsl
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> digo, porque el finde salgo a hacer unas tomas para el video de invitación
<PabloRubianes> genial
<PabloRubianes> voy a comer... vuelvo enseguida
<danielmato> tenemos logo?
<danielmato> bon appettit
<efpc2003> buenas... no tantas para mí por mi hardware etc
<ratman> sigo conectado ??
<libertcharrua> si ratman 
<efpc2003> si ratman
<danielmato> sip ratman 
<danielmato> hola efpc2003 
<efpc2003> buenas noches y felíz día para todos
<danielmato> feliz dia para uds... a un servidor le toca laburar igual...
<efpc2003> tengo una inquietud que roza la indignación
<danielmato> que paso efpc2003 ?
<efpc2003> estoy desde mi "super poderosa pc"
<efpc2003> con ubuntu 11.04 (once)
<ratman> oki conecte la antena para ves si seguia andando y se me desconfiguro todo
<efpc2003> no levanto la live-cd de la 11.10 ni la 12.04
<danielmato> a que velocidad quemaste?
<efpc2003> creo que 48
<danielmato> que hard tenés?
<efpc2003> live-cd's de lubuntu xubuntu ubuntu tanto 32 como 64
<danielmato> generalmente conviene quemar a máximo 10 x
<efpc2003> es un amd apu a8-3850
<PabloRubianes> volvi
<efpc2003> la 11.04 la hice de la misma manera posteriormente para unos amigos
<efpc2003> y funciona
<efpc2003> este micro viene con video ati integrado
<danielmato> eso estoy viendo
<efpc2003> 4gb kingston
<efpc2003> disco de 500 etc
<danielmato> no deberías tener problemas...
<efpc2003> monitor viewsonic va2248m-led
<danielmato> no estará mal la iso que bajaste?
<danielmato> comprobaste el md5?
<efpc2003> con la 11.04 
<efpc2003> si
<efpc2003> comprobé todas
<danielmato> que raro
<efpc2003> las quemé a todas por igual
<efpc2003> el monitor queda "negro"
<efpc2003> se ve q la 11.04 traía algun paquete que las posteriores no... en cuanto a video, esa traía gnome opcional
<danielmato> es algun drama con la grafica
<ratman> ati
<efpc2003> y luego me ofrecía instalar el famoso catalyst etc para 3d y que llegara a 1920x1080
<danielmato> sip
<danielmato> hay que deshabilitar las opciones de manejo de energía al inicio del live cd
<efpc2003> pero ta, la bronca es que la 11.04 funciona de maravilla y las posteriores no
<danielmato> o iniciar en modo compatibilidad
<efpc2003> pasa que en ningún momento visualizo nada
<danielmato> al principio tampoco nada?
<ratman> la del inicio de eleccion de idioma deberias
<efpc2003> veo por 2 segundos un fondo violeta con un cuadradito y un "hombrecito" y luego chan! todo negro, se clava
<danielmato> ni siquiera el loguito ese que queda abajo, y que al pulsar lo que sea, te da la lista?
<danielmato> eso, eso
<danielmato> ahi le mandas un esc
<danielmato> o una barra
<efpc2003> oh! eso es nuevo parami
<danielmato> y te deja ver el menu, después creo que es f6
<danielmato> ahi elegis noalapic... y vas cambiando hasta que en alguna funcione
<efpc2003> ese f6 sería... qué cosa?
<danielmato> la tecla de función que está sobre los números del teclado
<efpc2003> ok, pero f6 me llevaría a qué opciones
<danielmato> tenemos que hacer una pagina en la wiki con esto...
<danielmato> f5 o f6, que no me acuerdo bien, pero te lo muestra abajo, después de elegir idioma, te permite deshabilitar funciones o habilitarlas en el inicio del live-cd
<danielmato> o sea, en realidad de f1 a f6 hay funciones distintas...
<danielmato> unas son idioma, otra solo soft libre, otra funciones relacionadas con la energia...
<danielmato> te moves para arriba y abajo una vez dentro de la funi
<danielmato> funcion, y das clic o sacas con la barra espaciadora
<danielmato> después enter y listo
<efpc2003> desabilitar funciones de energía? bueh... veremos
<danielmato> viene por ahi, me acuerdo que hace 6 meses fue la única forma de instalar en una Toshiba Qosmio.
<efpc2003> esas funciones de energía... cómohay que dejarlas?
<danielmato> es lo que tenes que probar, por defecto todas estan encendidas, ahora no me acuerdo de memoria, pero si alguien me ayuda...
<danielmato> acpi, no acpi, no alapic...
<danielmato> generalmente con poner no acpi, ya arranca
<danielmato> no-acpi
<efpc2003> ok
<efpc2003> booteo y les cuento
<danielmato> estaría bueno abrir incidencia en el foro
<danielmato> dale, buena suerte efpc2003 y contanos como te fue con el booteo
<efpc2003> ok
<danielmato> no que vayas a hacerlo ahora, digo, sino cuando lo hagas...
<efpc2003> luego les doy resultados de mi pc puestos aquí http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl
<efpc2003> ya vuelvo
<danielmato> PabloRubianes, tenemos plan b para el 12?
<danielmato> dale 
<PabloRubianes> nop
<PabloRubianes> como siempre
<PabloRubianes> :P
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> capaz, y como preguntó, ratman tiene algun plan b
<danielmato> ratman, r u there?
<ratman> por eso decia que hace falta que ubuntu tenga gnome 2
<danielmato> gnome 2 ya fue, como las cachilas, como el muro de berlin... ya fue
<ratman> sip pero ayudaba a entrar cuando tenias lios de aceleracion
<danielmato> bueno o malo, pero cierto...
<danielmato> eso es muy real...
<ratman> y lo que se me courre es instalar con el alternate
<ratman> bajar el driver de ati 
<ratman> y instalarlo por consola
<danielmato> eso es una buena idea
<danielmato> ahora fue a ver si deshabilitando acpi levanta el sistema
<ratman> es que esa parte no se si se anime solo 
<danielmato> a mi me salvo varias veces ese truco
<ratman> yo mi ati de 250 dolores
<danielmato> igual el acpi es solo cuando vas a instalar, después lo maneja de otra forma
<ratman> se la regale a mi hermano 
<ratman> jejeje
 * ratman malo 
<danielmato> que pilluelo!!!
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<danielmato> una de dos, o tiro la pc por la ventana, o funciono...
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, pasaste por todomusica en estos dias?
<PabloRubianes> el del montevideo shopping?
<danielmato> no, deberia?
<danielmato> que hay de lindo???????
<PabloRubianes> varias cosas que me dejaron enfermo
<danielmato> ejemplos, ejemplos...
<PabloRubianes> la primera es que trajeron guitarras gibson de las postas
<PabloRubianes> hay una sg 
<PabloRubianes> que sale 2400 dolares que me dejo enfermo
<danielmato> cuec...
<PabloRubianes> y una les paul 
<PabloRubianes> mismo precio
<danielmato> nuuuuuu
<danielmato> y si claro, pero son de verdura, posta posta
<PabloRubianes> me gusta mas la sg como la de Angus Young
<PabloRubianes> otra cosa que me sorprendio es que bajaron pila los DVDs
<PabloRubianes> por 450 conseguis buenos de bandas postas
<PabloRubianes> antes salian mas caros
<danielmato> y si no los bajan se los meten por donde no les caben...
<PabloRubianes> bueno y lo otro que trajeron son las cajas nuevas de pink floyd
<PabloRubianes> una que tiene todos los discos remasterizados nuevos
<PabloRubianes> son como 14 discos
<PabloRubianes> y despues unas ediciones de coleccionista de The wall, Dark Side of de moon y wish you where here
<PabloRubianes> viste los rios de baba????
<PabloRubianes> bueno mas
<danielmato> me estas mojando el teclado desde la pantalla, caen rios de baba...
<PabloRubianes> la caja de dark side tiene como 2 cds 2 dvds y 2 bluray
<PabloRubianes> con versiones ineditas 
<PabloRubianes> y extras de lo que se te ocurra
<PabloRubianes> versiones de los discos en 7.1
<PabloRubianes> y cuadrafonico
<PabloRubianes> y no se cuanta cosas mas
<PabloRubianes> demencia
<danielmato> blerj... babaaaaaaaaaaa
<PabloRubianes> pero haciendo la cuenta que necesito un reproductor de bluray y un super home theatre
<PabloRubianes> y no se cuanta cosa mas
<danielmato> ni se te ocurra decirle algo de eso a la profe de ingles, que te extradita a la casa de tus viejos...
<PabloRubianes> si no saliera 6000 pesos la de los 14 cds encara pila
<danielmato> los equipos de a uno...
<PabloRubianes> voy a ver si tramito que me traiga alguna de las cajas esas de USA
<PabloRubianes> salen la mitad
<danielmato> yo estoy tramitando una regatta de ubuntu desde usa... ya me dijeron que si... je je
<PabloRubianes> ja
<PabloRubianes> vamo
<PabloRubianes> yo voy a meter mochila seguro
<PabloRubianes> y capaz que la polo
<danielmato> claro 40 uss no es tanto, y una camperita berreta aca vale casi que lo mismo
<PabloRubianes> http://www.whypinkfloyd.com/immersion.php una de estas
<danielmato> la mochila viene a fin de año.........  vamo arriba cheeeeee
<danielmato> pahhhh como estan esos boxes
<danielmato> !!!!
<PabloRubianes> 4 palos
<PabloRubianes> pero me dan uno de esos y creo que lloro
<danielmato> valen lo que salen
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> aparte terrible cajota
<danielmato> que te parece, está de p m
<PabloRubianes> en realidad que si te pones seriamente
<PabloRubianes> aunque te los fajen 4 palos 
<PabloRubianes> valen la pena
<danielmato> sip
<danielmato> totalmente de acuerdo
<PabloRubianes> deben sonar demencialmente
<danielmato> cuando lo tengas, pinto asalto a tu casa para escucharlos
<PabloRubianes> mas bien
<danielmato> yo llevo la pizza, seguro magu se prende tambien
<PabloRubianes> cuando tramite el sonido cuadrafonico
<PabloRubianes> asi vale la pena
<danielmato> mmmmmhhhhhhhh, siiiiiiii
<danielmato> cuadrafonico, mmmmmmmm
<PabloRubianes> lo que me entere que parte del dia que fui a ver a waters va a estar en el DVD de la gira
<danielmato> opa
<PabloRubianes> si y eso fue increible tambien
<danielmato> seria el colmo que estuvieras en una toma...
<PabloRubianes> nooo taba lejos
<danielmato> cosa que puede ser completamente factible
<PabloRubianes> pero fue genial, iba el  4 tema y dijimos con mi amigo, si se quedan sin luz y lo suspenden ahora ya valio la pena
<danielmato> alguien tiene idea de que tiene en la cabeza el pibe que pone música en much music???? me mezclo a foo fighters con mika, lo quiero matar...
<PabloRubianes> much era bueno
<PabloRubianes> pero no se que le paso
<danielmato> sip
<danielmato> venian bien recien, foo fighters, nickelback y hasta el insoportable de lenny kravitz, pero mika no me lo fumo...
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> ja yo me manejo la musica yo
<danielmato> es tremendo
<PabloRubianes> Jethro Tull no faya
<danielmato> sip, pero si le pongo los parlantes a la peque, me asesina...
<PabloRubianes> audifonos
<PabloRubianes> ja
<danielmato> pensaba en eso...
<PabloRubianes> yo hasta toco la guitarra con audifonos
<PabloRubianes> asi no jodo
<PabloRubianes> y puedo tocar tarde
<danielmato> pero tengo un paquete peludo y calentito en las piernas, que me clava las uñas si me quiero levantar.
<PabloRubianes> jajajjaa
<danielmato> bueno, voy a ir arrancando, hoy me levantaron muy temprano... y mañana toca laburar... yo si
<danielmato> un ratito, pero tengo que ir
<PabloRubianes> pa que bajon
<PabloRubianes> bueno que descanses
<danielmato> tampoco me puedo quejar, me pagan extra
<PabloRubianes> yo voy a ver si pa ma;ana sale pagina de ubucon
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<danielmato> genial
<danielmato> sobre todo si contesta monica
<danielmato> asi vamos tirando lineas en g+, fb y demases
<PabloRubianes> dale
<danielmato> nas noches
<PabloRubianes> ma;ana voy a estar online todo el dia
<PabloRubianes> saludos!
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> gracias
<Chelo91> buen día :D
<ratman> buen dia
<Chelo91> actualice mi xfce
<Chelo91> de forma no oficial
<Chelo91> y no me anda el menu de cerrar cesion
<Chelo91> viste donde dice nombre de usuario y eso
<ratman> nas problemas de conecion
<ratman> nas\
<ratman> instale el 12.04 en el pc
<ratman> por eso sali 
<ratman> no me instala el driver de la nvida
<ratman> uff
<Chelo91> :(
<Chelo91> cosa de nvidia?
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> creo que la segunda opcion me dejo 
<ratman> a instralar synaptic
<ratman> :)
<Chelo91> excelente
<ratman> ahora wine y ya casi termino 
<ratman> jejje
<Chelo91> excelente
<ratman> espero porder hacer andar al diablo 3
<Chelo91> yo prefiero juegos mas tradicionales
<Chelo91> ya ahora la nueva generacion de juegos pesa tanto q ni los juego ya
<ratman> diablo es diablo 
<ratman> hace 10 a;os que lo espero jejeje
<Chelo91> si pero ta
<Chelo91> me parece q no va a ser lo mismo
<Chelo91> mucha bulla
<Chelo91> para tanto tiempo
<Chelo91> me molestó bastante eso
<Chelo91> hace años q dice diablo 3 esto diablo 3 lo otro
<Chelo91> antes de cataclismo del lol
<Chelo91> del wow
<Chelo91> no lol
<Chelo91> xD
<ratman> concerva mucho 
<ratman> yo jugue el beta
<ratman> cerrado 
<ratman> jejee
<Chelo91> salio starcraft 2, wow cata, wow pandaria y recieeeen ahora sale
<ratman> y sip 
<ratman> pero bue 
<ratman> cosas que pasan ehehhe
<ratman> yo ya lo compre
<ratman> :)
<Chelo91> dicen q no se paga por mes
<Chelo91> y cuando vendes items  podes venderlo por plata
<Chelo91> y los de blizard ponen un impuesto
<Chelo91> para mantener todo
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> igual es cantado que sacaran expanciones
<ratman> y eso 
<Chelo91> yo capaz q lo compro
<Chelo91> entonces
<Chelo91> yo compro los juegos por steam en general
<Chelo91> y steam proximamente jeje
<Chelo91> ya se habla de version en linux
<Chelo91> bue me fui a bañar
<ratman> no se si va haber diablo para linux no se
<Chelo91> pero steam si
<ratman> yo se que aunque tenga lo juego en una virtual no me queda otra 
<ratman> si no puedo con wine claro hehehe
<Chelo91> si salen varios juegos para steam en linux
<Chelo91> saco windows a patadas en la grande
<Chelo91> solo por eso lo tengo
<ratman> :)
<ratman> hola pablo 
<ratman> che pablo el ubuntu te guardaba lo que instalabas
<ratman> en algun lado no 
<PabloRubianes> en el soft center
<ratman> qu es otra cuenta mas
<PabloRubianes> hay una opcion de sincronizar entre equipos
<Chelo91> me fui
<Chelo91> nos vemos
<PabloRubianes> usa la de ubuntu one
<ratman> nos vemso 
<ratman> listo 
<ratman> tendria que formatear para probar ahora
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<ratman> ahora como se dara cuenta que el equipo es el mismo 
<ratman> umm
<PabloRubianes> cada vez que pones la clave de U1 en una maquina arma una nueva
<PabloRubianes> no viste el administrador de u1?
<ratman> nop 
<ratman> pero si instalo todo esto 
<ratman> se da centa que el equipo es el mismo 
<PabloRubianes> ni idea
<ratman> ok
<ratman> abra que probar ejje
<ratman> lo de servicio de gestion 
<ratman> que esta en configuraciones es algo raro suena a servivio pago no 
<PabloRubianes> eso es para usar 
<PabloRubianes> pera que me olvide como se llama
<PabloRubianes> es un sistema para administradores de sistema
<PabloRubianes> para vos solo no te sirve de nada
<PabloRubianes> se llama landscape
<ratman> pero tambien es para la nube
<PabloRubianes> yo lo que entendi es que era un monitor de sistemas
<PabloRubianes> pero para ver de tu maquina otras
<ratman> ok
<ratman> listo comi
<virusuy> buen dia
<virusuy> feliz ia
<virusuy> dia*
<ratman> feliz dia
<efpc2003> buenas buen día para todos
<Uricio> feliz día del rascaman
<virusuy> Uricio: feliz dia para vos tambien !
<Uricio> gracias virusuy 
 * Uricio recién terminó de instalar Ubuntu 10.10 en su notebook jaja
<Uricio> netbook
<virusuy> opa!
<virusuy> un poquito vieja la version
<Uricio> son mas lindas cuanto más viejas jaja
<Uricio> virusuy: no me gustan las versiones nuevas
<Uricio> virusuy: estoy pensando en pasarme a windows 98 y dejar en seven tambien
<virusuy> jajajja
<Chelo91> q anda gente
<ratman> holas
<Uricio> ratman: feo 
<Uricio> jaja
<Uricio> nas a todos
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> uricio todavia tienes las camaras
<Uricio> ratman: esta todo en su lugar
<Uricio> igualmente dudo que me las roben 
<ratman> a pense que ya no tarian
<Uricio> ya que estan como a 5 metros de altura o más 
<Uricio> no hay forma de subir al no ser que vengan con una escalera de 8 metros
<Uricio> para instalarlas casi alquilo un elevador de esos chiquitos
<ratman> kekejejje
<Uricio> al final un amigo me trajo una escalera de esas que tienen como 10 mts 
 * ratman ta necesitando algunas 
 * ratman creo que ya se donde buscarlas
<virusuy> camaras de que ?
<ratman> vigilancia
<Uricio> ratman: jaja trae el elevador y listo
<ratman> jeje
<Chelo> che miren esto
<Chelo> dice q pasaria si los oceanos suben tantos metros
<Chelo> http://flood.firetree.net/?ll=48.3416,14.6777&z=13&m=7
<ratman> es facil 
<Chelo> por donde habria agua
<ratman> yo me ahogo 
<Chelo> y donde no
<Uricio> virusuy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arRa0Zpmeug
<Uricio> Chelo: me voy a mudar a rivera tonces
<Uricio> porque dice que si sube 60 mts montevideo desaparece jaja
<Chelo> xdd
<Uricio> ratman: decis que me gano la camara full hd de canal 4 :o
<ratman> ya con 20 metros tariamso en probkema
<ratman> y luego me la regalas
<ratman> ya vengo 
<Uricio> dale gas
<ratman> toy
<ratman> yo lo que se es que te tuvistes que poner una remera de ubuntu
<ratman> asi hacias publi 
<ratman> jejjee
<Uricio> jajajaa
<Uricio> ratman: me dijeron que no podia hacer ningun tipo de publicidad
<Uricio> ni laboral :(
<ratman> bueno pero la emera es ropa jejeje
<Chelo> no es propaganda eso
<Chelo> es como yo voy con una remera de futbol
<Uricio> yo le dije que el DVR trabajaba con Linux ni bola me dio :(
<Uricio>  jajaja
<ratman> Uricio, 
<ratman> montevideo desaparece si 
<ratman> pero es un sacrificio justificado 
<Uricio> el mundo va aterminar tarde o temprano no tengas duda ratman 
<ratman> va ser mas pronto de los que muchos creen 
<ratman> tamso haciendo el exfuerzo para que asi sea
<Uricio> ratman: por eso estoy volviendo a ser radio aficionado, porque cuando todo explote va a ser lo unico que va a funcionar
<efpc2003> buenas
<ratman> uricio por donde vivimos 
<ratman> yo te diria que buzo 
<ratman> es lo mas probable
<ratman> nas efpc2003
<Uricio> hola efpc2003 
<Uricio> ratman: yo quiero ser pescadito puedo ?
<ratman> ayer probe la antena Uricio
<Uricio> el UB?
<ratman> tendria que actualizarle el openwrt
<Chelo> tengo una pregunta
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> que pregunta
<Chelo> tengo una core 2 duo para instalarle 1 ubuntu
<Chelo> q recomiendan
<Chelo> ubuntu 32 o 64
<ratman> yo instalo 64 ciempre
<Uricio> saa
<efpc2003> 64
<Uricio> yo tengo 64
<ratman> aunque me da problemas con con urbanterror
<efpc2003> no vuelvo más a 32
<Uricio> xD
<Chelo> q procesadores soportan 64?
<Uricio> a mi no me corre el call of duty :o
<Uricio> Chelo: todos los que son 64 bit :D
<Uricio> de dual core para arriba
<Uricio> amd x 2
<Chelo> tengo una atom dual core 
<Chelo> tambien?
<Uricio> sip
<Uricio> yo tengo un atom 455 y estoy corriendo ubuntu 64
<Uricio> windows 64 tambien :P
<Chelo> tengo la misma
<Chelo> te anda mas rapido en 64?
<Uricio> no se porque tengo una version vieja de ubuntu jaja
<Uricio> estoy en la 10.10
<Chelo> xDDD
<Chelo> era mejor la 10.04 porque tiene actualizaciones mas nuevas
<efpc2003> ayer dió resultado lo que me recomendaron danielmato y ratman, habían dicho de poner posibles soluciones en la wiki
<Chelo> pero solo un comentario
 * ratman dijo algo util 
 * ratman lo voy a anotar 
<ratman> :)
<efpc2003> me refiero al booteo del live-ced
<ratman> a si 
 * Uricio dice que ratman es tonto eaeaeaea
<efpc2003> dado el procesador: amd a8-3850 apu con radeon hd graphics
<ratman> :)
<efpc2003> no mostraba nada en pantalla, quedaba negra/neutra
<efpc2003> la solución fue:
<efpc2003> apenas al iniciar el booteo
<efpc2003> dar esc
<efpc2003> luego ir a las opciones de arranque
<efpc2003> F6: seleccionar nomodeset
<efpc2003> y levanta toda la live
<efpc2003> asume el driver vesa: sumo
<Chelo> xDDD q solucion tan tonta
<efpc2003> re boluda pero funcionó
<efpc2003> aunque todavía no lo instalé, sigo desde la 11.04
<ratman> yo ando medio desepcionado del 12 ahora
<ratman> la aceleracion no se esta rara
<efpc2003> la idea era volcar la solución para los que tengan el mismo problema
<efpc2003> he leído quejas en cuanto a eso 
<ratman> sip abria que tener una base de conocimiento 
<efpc2003> la gráfica
<Uricio> ratman: yo siempre digo que windows 3.11 es lo mejor
<ratman> Uricio,  tas mal de la cabeza
<ratman> el windows 1 era el mejor
<Uricio> ratman: yo jugaba a tom y el raton :(
<efpc2003> me quedo con basic
<efpc2003> desde una zxspectrum sinclair
<Uricio> redes de coaxial eaea
<efpc2003> mi hicieron acordar a lantastic network
<Uricio> ratman: volviendo al UB, lo vas actualizar y vas a dar internet gratis ??
<ratman> interet por ahora creo que no 
<Uricio> :(
<Uricio> yo no queria pagar más :(
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> tendria que ver algunas cosas
<ratman> por lo menos aprender
<ratman> como dividir el ancho de banda
<ratman> ademas hay un tema legal creo, aunque no se
<Uricio> ratman: corta el cable al medio y listo
<ratman> jaja
<efpc2003> podés asignar horas de navegación a los usuarios
<Uricio> viste que el cable tiene 8 cables bueno, 4 los conectas al ub y los otros 4 los conectas a tu maquina y asi se divide el ancho de banca
<Uricio> banda
<ratman> si claro 
<Uricio> de un lado tenes que poner todos los que son con blanco y del otro lado todos los que son de color 
<Uricio> jaja
<Uricio> ratman: yo instale airos 5.5 en mis equipos
<Uricio> no voy a poner open wrt
<ratman> me llaman 
<efpc2003> http://usemoslinux.blogspot.com/2010/09/como-limitar-el-tiempo-de-sesion-de-un.html
<Uricio> quiero seguir usando el analizador de espectro que tiene ub
<Uricio> que ta el open wrt no lo tiene
<Uricio> efpc2003: pero eso es para instalar en el sistema
<Uricio> efpc2003: no para instalar en el UB
<efpc2003> ah
<Uricio> xD
<Uricio> si le instalamos eso explota capas jaja
<ratman> airos
<ratman> umm 
<ratman> a ver que tal es
<Uricio> ratman: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3807641838927&l=b028c96f05
<Uricio> ratman: ese es el analizador de espectro
<ratman> orque me siguen dando link de facebook
<ratman> no uso eso, y menos ahora que apoya a cispa
<Uricio> ratman: pero la imagen es abierta a todo el mundo
<Uricio> no tiene nada que ver que no lo utilices
<ratman> oki 
<ratman> jej e av eces me pasan y necesito 
<ratman> hehe
<ratman> pero Uricio vale la pena flashearlo 
<Uricio> ratman: pero a mi me interesa el analizador de espectro
<Uricio> porque cuando vos lo pones arriba del techo sabes que tan saturada esta la frecuencia
<ratman> umm sip 
 * Uricio piensa que mirar TV es igual a calentarte con los politicos
<ratman> yo queria actuaizar el openwrt para ver i trae alguna mejora 
<ratman> Uricio,  por eso yo no miro tele
<Uricio> a mi me olbigan :(
<Uricio> ratman: me dicen que no mirar tele es de omosesual :(
<ratman> si la miras te vuelves
<ratman> ya que siempre te mienten 
<Uricio> jaj
<ratman> y es de maraca el seguir viendolo 
<Uricio> jaja
<ratman> Licencia de Windows 8: mayor coste a negocios que usen tablets "no-Windows"
<ratman> que divertido, mas costo de licencia si usan cosas no windows en las tablet
<ratman> jeje
<efpc2003> eh?
<efpc2003> no entendí
<ratman> mocosoft uiere cobrar mas caras las licencias a empresas que usen tablet que no sean win
<ratman> http://www.noticias3d.com/noticia.asp?idnoticia=51810
<Chelo91> bueno hasta mañana
#ubuntu-uy 2012-05-02
<estr345> el 12.04 me dejó muy conforme, que alegria, ningún problema para nada..!
<ratman> yolo toy notando 
<ratman> medio lento en el entorno
<estr345> si.. puede ser, pero no hay conflicto con hardware en nada.. y eso lo va hacer muy muy grande en poco tiempo
<estr345> eso creo..
<danielmato> buenas noches
<efpc2003> buenas
<danielmato> como te fue?
<efpc2003> todavía no instalé
<efpc2003> pero bien
<danielmato> bien!!!
<PabloRubianes> hola danielmato 
<danielmato> hola PabloRubianes 
<danielmato> todo bien?
<efpc2003> danielmato: no mostraba nada en pantalla, quedaba negra/neutra, la solución fue: apenas al iniciar el booteo dar esc, luego ir a las opciones de arranque, F6: seleccionar nomodeset, y levanta toda la live, asume el driver vesa: sumo
<efpc2003> amd a8-3850 apu con radeon hd graphics
<PabloRubianes> todo bien
<danielmato> genial, ya lo habia visto alguna vez, si no me equivoco levanta el  driver mesa 
<efpc2003> (para la wiki como dijiste)
<danielmato> PabloRubianes, supiste algo de monica?
<danielmato> efpc2003, sip, como minimo al foro...
<efpc2003> vesa:sumo
<efpc2003> perdón, vesa : sumo
<danielmato> sip, vesa
<danielmato> lo bueno es que siempre hay una forma
<efpc2003> claro, espero que después de instalarlo me permita cargarle el driver propietario catalyst
<danielmato> deberia sin drama
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, no
<danielmato> ok
<efpc2003> ?
<danielmato> que no contesto monica...
<danielmato> es para armar unos talleres ubuntu
<Triviox> buenas buenas =)
<ratman> nas
<danielmato> buenas Triviox 
<danielmato> buenas ratman 
<Triviox> buenas danielmato ratman 
<Triviox> jejeje cuantos buenas en 5 renglones..
<Triviox> que cuentan?
<danielmato> no mucho
 * Triviox está por cenar..
<Triviox> y todavía tengo que planificar para mañana ¬¬
<Triviox> alguno tiene oca card? puede ser que la web de consulta este caida?
<Triviox> sino es mi conex :S
<danielmato> nop oca...
<danielmato> no tengo
<Triviox> Error capturado
<Triviox> Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
<Triviox> eso es error de la pag, no?
<danielmato> me parece que si
<Triviox> creo que ando medio sobregirado.. jejeje queria confirmarlo
<Triviox> ratman, danielmato .. tienen 60 segundos y quieren ver algo bastante cruel? http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=f7a_1325452551
<Triviox> cruel en el buen sentido, o ni tanto jaja.. pero ta..
<Triviox> nada asqueroso ni de maltrato fisico ni bla bla
<danielmato> ok
<Triviox> candidatos a "el padre del año" ajajaja
<danielmato> que hdp...
<danielmato> buen chiste, el pibe después le va a elegir la peor casa de ancianos que encuentre... je je
<Triviox> jajajaj la venganza de todo hijo 
<danielmato> se durmio todo el mundo???
<SergioMeneses> danielmato, \o
<SergioMeneses> ratman, unimix PabloRubianes como vamos?
 * danielmato se está aburriendo mucho, y está tratando de instalar linux en una palm tungsten e
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, tas demente ?
<PabloRubianes> jejeje
<danielmato> sip
<danielmato> no es nuevo eso, verdad... digo, lo de la demencia
<danielmato> quisiera ver si puedo meter android...
<danielmato> ???????
<danielmato> palmó freenode?
<Triviox> yo no cai.. creo
<danielmato> alguien mas recibio el aviso global???
<Triviox> ahh me llego en otro canal
<Triviox> Global Notice] Hi all. We're experiencing some technical problems and as a side-effect of that services email is currently down. This means that registering nicks and sending password reset emails won't currently work. The mails will be queued up but it's unknown when they'll be delivered. Thank you for using freenode.  
<Triviox> no se que significa :S
<danielmato> supongo que algo palmó...
<PabloRubianes> si paso algo con los registros de nicks
<Triviox> jeje google traslate conmigo
<PabloRubianes> y problemas tecnicos
<danielmato> gente, nos hablamos mañana
<Chelo91> hola gente
<ratman> nas
<Ignacio__> Holas :\
<ratman_> holas
<Triviox> buenas ratman_ 
<Triviox> vos y tus guiones ¬¬..dos veces tab tuve que apretar! jajaja
<ratman_> jejee
<ratman_> vago
<ratman_> como va todo
<Triviox> tranquilazo.. medio estresado por quilombos en el laburo pero ta.. al menos los quilombos no se debieron a cagadas mias jaja
<ratman_> ejje
<ratman_> yo ando a 3 manos ni se como hacer todo 
<ratman_> jejej
<Triviox> clonate :)..
<Triviox> jajaja
<ratman_> jeje
<Triviox> el sabado es la macha mundial por la legalización de la maria... en uruguay se hace por el centro, si te cuelga para ir a sacar fotos avisame que yo voy a andar en la vuelta
<ratman_> pa no se si saldria con la camara mira si se quedan sin merca y me la venden hehee
<Triviox> jajaja nah, merca no!!.. no creo, la onda no suele ser esa.. son los mismos que podes cruzarte en la diaria o el living :P
<Triviox> ya viste? http://alt1040.com/2012/05/mozilla-primera-compania-en-posicionarse-contra-cispa-el-proyecto-de-ley-atenta-contra-nuestra-privacidad
<Triviox> el zorrito de fuego (que en realidad es un panda rojo) nunca me decepciona :D
<ratman_> sip el tema es que anda solo 
<ratman_> google no he leido 
<ratman_> que dijera nada
<ratman_> facebook apoya 
<ratman_> uf la verdad la veo dificil 
<ratman_> http://www.avaaz.org/en/stop_cispa/?sbc      http://www.avaaz.org/en/stop_cispa_corporate_global/?fp
<Triviox> si.. ya firmé.. esta vez no está tan revuelto como contra la sopa..
<Triviox> creo que, si algun otro "grande" no se pone las pilas (lease, google!) se complica..
<ratman_>  sip 
#ubuntu-uy 2012-05-03
<ratman_> que silencio
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<ratman_> buenas
<ratman_> ta todo sileciosos hoy
<PabloRubianes> si ya veo
<PabloRubianes> viste el mail que mande?
<PabloRubianes> por lo de buquebus?
<ratman_> nop
<PabloRubianes> a la lista de ubuntu-uy
<ratman_> voy aver
<ratman_> que raro 
<ratman_> no l encuentro 
<PabloRubianes> hoy 1520 lo mande
 * ratman_ se pregunta si tara en la lista
<PabloRubianes> y virusuy lo respondio
<PabloRubianes> asi que llego
<ratman_> sip pero no recuerdo con cual cuenta me inscribi
<ratman_> creo que no toy pasame la dire de la lista
<ratman_> ejeje
<PabloRubianes> pera
<PabloRubianes> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-uy
<ratman_> ya me inscribi 
<ratman_> uf
<ratman_> pense que estaba
<ratman_> pero supongo que al no tener el mail debe ser que no 
<ratman_> reenviame el mail si puedes luego 
<PabloRubianes> pasame tu mail por interno
<ratman_> oki 
<danielmato> buenas noches
<PabloRubianes> buenas danielmato 
<danielmato> que hay de nuevo?
<ratman_> ta mañana
<danielmato> ciao ratman 
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, hay que ver quien mas va a ir...
<danielmato> ya vi que ratman dijo que va
<PabloRubianes> tendriamos que hablar con unimix para ver lo del hotel
<danielmato> ok
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, bichate, springpad, esta buenisimo
<PabloRubianes> es como evernote pero sin limite
<PabloRubianes> con add on para chrome y app de android
<danielmato> genial
 * danielmato se fue a mirar springpad
<danielmato> instalandoooooooooooooooo... gracias
<PabloRubianes> es lo mas
<PabloRubianes> avisa si publicas un notebook
<PabloRubianes> ahora se pueden hacer publicos y seguirlos
<PabloRubianes> es genial
<danielmato> ????
<PabloRubianes> vos armas un notebook
<PabloRubianes> por tema que te cope
<PabloRubianes> yo tengo por ejemplo
<PabloRubianes> uno de guitarras y otro de programacion
<PabloRubianes> y voy guardando cosas (enlaces o notas)
<PabloRubianes> y si queres podes hacerlo publico y compartir con mas gente
<danielmato> esta espectacular
<danielmato> musha grasia
<PabloRubianes> de nanda
<PabloRubianes> nada
<PabloRubianes> hay que tirar piques
<PabloRubianes> jejeje
<PabloRubianes> y wunderlist como to do list ta muy bueno tambien
<danielmato> estoy tratando de probar un gps que supuestamente no necesita conexion de datos...
<PabloRubianes> tienen app para ubuntu en el soft center
<danielmato> navigator
<danielmato> una tonteria que me olvide mostrarte, es que tengo todos los comandos para ubuntu en una app en el fono
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<danielmato> ta bueno, bardeas de lo lindo
<danielmato> esta roger en much music...
<PabloRubianes> no tengo en mi cuarto
<danielmato> uhhhh
<PabloRubianes> jajaj
<danielmato> hay que matarlos, termino roger y me encajaron a los black eyed peas...
<PabloRubianes> jajaj salado
<PabloRubianes> danielmato, 
<PabloRubianes> Electronic Arts va a estar en la UDS!!!
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, 
<danielmato> !!!
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, saludos
<danielmato> estamos hablando de EA?
<PabloRubianes> Electronic Arts son salados
<PabloRubianes> si los del FIFA
<PabloRubianes> y el NBA live
<danielmato> WTF!!!
<danielmato> genial
<PabloRubianes> y parece que stream va a tener una version linux
<PabloRubianes> por lo que se vienen los juegos!!!
<danielmato> sip
<danielmato> al fin, ya no van a quedar excusas!!!
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si eso escuche
<SergioMeneses> por hay en la internet
<danielmato> valve esta llamando a programadores linux...
<danielmato> creo que están en proceso de selección
<PabloRubianes> ya vi andar, left 4 dead 2
<PabloRubianes> en ubuntu
<danielmato> wow!!!
<PabloRubianes> hay un video en omgubuntu
<danielmato> gente nos vemos
<ratman_> holas
#ubuntu-uy 2012-05-04
<somosbarrigas> buenas noches, tengo una pregunta
<PabloRubianes> hola
<PabloRubianes> todo bien somosbarrigas ?
<somosbarrigas> todo bien, sí
<somosbarrigas> soy Leo Rod en facebook grupo Ubuntu, por las dudas
<PabloRubianes> ahhh si si
<PabloRubianes> igual te vi con este nick por aca no?
<somosbarrigas> seguro que sí. A ver si me podés ayudar con esta duda: tengo a mi lado una pentium 4 con 256 ram 
<somosbarrigas> en la que instalé Lubuntu hace un tiempo
<somosbarrigas> el asunto es que aún con este SO se queda lenta la pobre
<somosbarrigas> pensando en ella descargué un Debian 6 con LXDE y la pregunta es esta:
<somosbarrigas> rendirá mejor con debian que con ubuntu?
<PabloRubianes> ni idea
<somosbarrigas> jaj
<PabloRubianes> no se cual es la diferencia
<PabloRubianes> hace pila que no instalo otra cosa que ubuntu
<PabloRubianes> :P
<PabloRubianes> capaz que algo mas te anda pero no se si mucho
<PabloRubianes> probaste con puppy?
<somosbarrigas> sí desde live cd con puppy VUELA
<PabloRubianes> o algo asi, creo que era una distro de pocos recursos
<somosbarrigas> la macana es que es la PC de mis padres y si les pongo puppy me matan porque no entienden nada
<PabloRubianes> jaja me imagino
<PabloRubianes> yo probaria el debian ese a ver que onda
<PabloRubianes> sino no se si tenes mucha opciones mas
<somosbarrigas> ya mismo me pongo manos a la obra, yo prefiero una distro basada en debian o  debian mismo porqu es lo que conozco
<somosbarrigas> mis viejos ya se acostumbraron a pcmanfm
<somosbarrigas> pero más rudimentario que eso inaceptable
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<somosbarrigas> si andás opr ahí te cuento cómo me va por ahora Lubuntu 12.04 por el sólo hecho de estar encendido demanda 71MB
<somosbarrigas> (perdón por la redacción horrible)
<PabloRubianes> antes era menos?
<somosbarrigas> con el 11.10 consumía igual
<somosbarrigas> 70MB
<PabloRubianes> no lo tocaron mucho entonces :P
<somosbarrigas> noté cambios estéticos favorables y un centrito de software que antes no tenía
<PabloRubianes> mira que bien
<PabloRubianes> nunca lo probe el lubuntu
<PabloRubianes> tendria que bajarlo
<PabloRubianes> igual yo soy medio raro
<PabloRubianes> me gusto unity
<somosbarrigas> te lo recomiendo, vuela en una máquina normal
<somosbarrigas> ah yo en mis PC uso gnome shell
<somosbarrigas> es mucho más práctico de unity
<somosbarrigas> *que unity, debí decir
<somosbarrigas> pero igual me gusta que exista unity, que haya variedad es una de las más grandes virtudes de gnulinux
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> igual es el problema tambien
<PabloRubianes> en vez de uno bueno hay varios regulares
<PabloRubianes> pero es lo que hay
<PabloRubianes> a mi me resulto mas practico unity
<PabloRubianes> sobretodo desde HUD
<somosbarrigas> sí es cierto, todos tienen algo que a otro le falta
<somosbarrigas> de todos modos no estoy al tanto de hud ¿es un indexador?
<somosbarrigas> ah acabo de leer algo, pero eso es lo que hace gnome shell por defecto
<PabloRubianes> no
<PabloRubianes> el hud es una forma de acceder a los menu de las aplicaciones
<PabloRubianes> vos tocas Atl y escribis algo
<PabloRubianes> y te lo busca en los menus
<PabloRubianes> tipo "abr"
<PabloRubianes> y te tira las opciones de abrir
<PabloRubianes> sin buscar en los menus de aplicaciones
<somosbarrigas> bueno en el shell le doy a la tecla META y simplemente escribo el nombre del programa y listo
<somosbarrigas> ejemplo: META+fire
<somosbarrigas> y sale firefox
<somosbarrigas> además de paso cada vez que toco meta tengo un panorama de todo lo que está funcionando en cada escritorio 
<PabloRubianes> eso lo hace el dash de unity
<somosbarrigas> aha
<somosbarrigas> Puaf mirá vos, la pentium 4 no me deja bootear desde el cd de debian
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<PabloRubianes> ta medio en el horno
<somosbarrigas> un cd nuevito recién quemado, pucha!
<somosbarrigas> lo mismo me había pasado con otro cd de debian en la misma pc
<somosbarrigas> andá a saber
<PabloRubianes> que garron
<PabloRubianes> bueno yo me retiro que ma;ana laburo a las 9
<PabloRubianes> chau chau
<somosbarrigas> dale gracias, te cuento algo:
<SergioMeneses> OT: muchachos les recomiendo http://www.radio3hp.com/
<somosbarrigas> a ver...
<somosbarrigas> calamaro
<Ivan___> Hola!
<Ivan___> Buenos dias!
<Daniel_uy> buenas Tardes
<ratman__> ans
<ubuntero> buenas
<ubuntero> hay alguien por ahi??
<ubuntero> nadie??
<ratman_> hola
<ratman_> pa no tengo suerte
<ratman_> nadie espera lo suficiente
#ubuntu-uy 2012-05-05
<ratman_> holas
<ratman_> alguien sabe algo de lo de mañana
<virusuy> mañana, ratman  ?
<ratman_> algo de eso mando un mail pablo 
<ratman_> voy a ver el correo 
<virusuy> no te estaras confundiendo con el 12 ?
<ratman_> umm todo puede ser
<somosbarrigas> Buenas noches
<virusuy> buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2012-05-06
<ratman_> nas pablo
<PabloRubDroid> Hola
<libertcharrua> salud com andan
<Ignacio> Hola :)
<efpc2003> buenas
<ratman_> nas
<Ignacio> ratman_: Holas :) QUe contas?
<ratman_> tomando mate
<Ignacio> r
<ratman_> nas u
<ratman_> nas Uricio
<Uricio> ratman_: nasa :D
<ratman_> como va
<Uricio> ratman_: bien acá instalando un juego jaja
<ratman_> cual
<Uricio> ratman_: el Need For Speed Hot Pursuit 2010
<ratman_> je
<Uricio> ratman_: ahora que me compre una tajeta de video y 4 gb de ram más 
<Uricio> quiero jugar jaja
<ratman_> yo ando bien con 4
<ratman_> y ya compre el diablo 3
<ratman_> Ñ=
<Uricio> yo la deje en 8 jaja
<ratman_> :)
<Uricio> ratman_: ta todo el mundo loco con ese juego jaja
<ratman_> sip muchso años esperando 
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, como andas?
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: todo bien ?
 * PabloRubianes se pregunta si hay algo mejor que escuchar alice cooper mientras configuras el conky
<PabloRubianes> bien
<PabloRubianes> viste que fuimos a comprar los pasajes?
<virusuy> fueron ?
<virusuy> cuanto les salio ?
<PabloRubianes> solo daniel y uo
<PabloRubianes> yo
<PabloRubianes> 1900
<virusuy> estadia inc ?
<PabloRubianes> solo viaje
<PabloRubianes> el hotel saldria 700 mas
<virusuy> ahi va
<PabloRubianes> maso
<PabloRubianes> vos al final no sabes no?
<ratman__> holas
<virusuy> todavia no
<ratman__> fueron 
<PabloRubianes> hola
<PabloRubianes> si...
<ratman__> bien 
<PabloRubianes> fuimos 2
<ratman__> yo pregunte 
<ratman__> pero nunca vi  horario
<ratman__> ni nada
<PabloRubianes> hoy a las 5 daniel lo puso en fb
<ratman__> en FB 
<ratman__> y los que no usamso FB
<PabloRubianes> ya se
<PabloRubianes> me olvide de mandar un mail
<PabloRubianes> yo arregle por cel con daniel y no le dije que mandara mail, es solo lo puso en FB
<PabloRubianes> perdona!
<ratman__> no pb 
<ratman__> pm
<PabloRubianes> sacamos para viernes a la 115 am
<PabloRubianes> por colonia
<PabloRubianes> y nos volvemos el domingo a las 16, directo a montevideo
<ratman__> voy a ver si puedo ir esta semana
<PabloRubianes> nos salio 1900
<PabloRubianes> pero si queres que te salga menos podes volver el domingo por colonia mas tarde
<ratman__> sino tengo que esperar al proximo sabado 
<PabloRubianes> y sale 1400 y algo
<PabloRubianes> esta abierto hasta las 22 3 xxx
<PabloRubianes> brb
#ubuntu-uy 2013-04-29
<bernardo> hola a todos!!!!!
<bernardo> hola como estas?pablo
<PabloRubianes> hola bernardo 
<bernardo> queres participar de la 2 semana academica? en livramento
<PabloRubianes> cuando seria?
<bernardo> en noviembre todavia falta pero te cuento que en el evento del año pasado vino una charla de la ibm de brasilia
<bernardo> y tambien hubo una charla de genexus
<bernardo> y robotica entre otras
<PabloRubianes> bien, me parece que lo mejor es que le mandes un mail al consejo de ubuntu uruguay invitando al evento
<PabloRubianes> y planificamos bien quien pueda ir
<PabloRubianes> si te parece
<PabloRubianes> el mail es: ubuntu-uy-council@lists.launchpad.net 
#ubuntu-uy 2013-04-30
<pcapeluto> como andan?
<konne> Nadie le ha respondido?
<konne> Que falta de respeto! :P
#ubuntu-uy 2013-05-02
<unityshell> a
<pcapeluto> como andan?
<EduardoR> pcapeluto: hola, aún conectado?
<pcapeluto> me dejé el pc prendido, jejej pero si toy terminando unas cosas
<pcapeluto> viste lo que está para descargar?
<pcapeluto> https://twitter.com/UnityShell/status/329324442968793089/photo/1
<pcapeluto> Y así se ve en el escritorio
<pcapeluto> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Q7Xikcs3MUo/UYHulk1wc7I/AAAAAAAAAHk/vhdJEl01Usg/w744-h436/Captura+de+pantalla+de+2013-05-02+01%253A06%253A19.png
<EduardoR> opa
<EduardoR> abre la web?
<EduardoR> HAy camisetas nuevas!
<EduardoR> tengo un problema: estos de admin de la lista, pero no pengo el pass de admin
<EduardoR> el pass normal, no sirve, me pide otro pass de admin qu eno tengo
<pcapeluto> No solo eso, te agrega los enlaces del sitio y te informa de los titulares, por cierto, actualicen eso de que ya fue liberado ubuntu 12.10
<EduardoR> si, estamos muy lentos con eso
<EduardoR> hay que poner fotos de flisol 2013
<EduardoR> pero las tiene Ratman
<EduardoR> quizás las suba a G+
<pcapeluto> mucha gente?
<EduardoR> gente de la utu de informatica
<EduardoR> creo que quedó como evento interno
<EduardoR> nadie entendió donde era, yo que se...
<EduardoR> a ellos le enseñan suse y son fan de fedora algunos
<EduardoR> o sea, quedamos medio descolocados
<EduardoR> tenemos un rollup de 2metros  por 80cm de UbuConLA
<pcapeluto> era de esperarse
<EduardoR> es enorme!
<pcapeluto> Deberían centrarse en eventos ubuntu nomás
<pcapeluto> eso está bueno
<pcapeluto> Si pudieran mostrar un Nexus con Ubuntu phone tan del otro lado
<EduardoR> en un mes nos toca UbuConLA
<EduardoR> y vienen a hablar de eso 
<EduardoR> te avisaron de que hay que firmar las listas para la ONG?
<EduardoR> no deberías quedar afuera
<pcapeluto> No, ni idea...
<EduardoR> ya tenemos como 70 firmas
<pcapeluto> Y tienen lugar para la ONG ya?
<pcapeluto> o no hace falta
<EduardoR> tenemos que hacer un mini evento para terminar de juntar firmas y llevarlas a registrar
<EduardoR> no hay lugar, bueno, es la casa de uno, no recuerdo si ratman
<pcapeluto> La ONG es de Ubuntu Uruguay o de UbuconLA?
<EduardoR> lo que necesitamos es un lugar para reuniones fijas
<EduardoR> Ubuntu Uruguay
<EduardoR> porque vamos a tener que hacer una por mes si o si
<pcapeluto> y que costo tiene eso?
<EduardoR> ya recuperastes contraseñas de los mails?
<EduardoR> creo que $1600 , pero los tenemos de las camisetas y pegotines
<pcapeluto> aún no, estoy con eso y esta semana si tengo tiempo le dedico
<EduardoR> y viene plata de canonical por el evento!
<pcapeluto> que bueno eso
<EduardoR> pero tenés algún mail que te funcione?
<pcapeluto> peor vistos vamos a estar por el resto de la gente jajajaj
<pcapeluto> unityshellblog@gmail.com, mandalo  a ese que armé
<EduardoR> te mandé mail, para no perderlo :)
<pcapeluto> ok
<pcapeluto> bueno, me voy a dormir, mañana 
<pcapeluto> en un rato me tengo que levantar
<EduardoR> si, yo tambien, gracias por el pass
<EduardoR> te tengo al tanto
<EduardoR> bytes!
<pcapeluto> dale, gracias, ns vemos
<ubuntero> hola
#ubuntu-uy 2013-05-03
<eduardorix> hola pablo , unityshell 
<eduardorix> las webapps dicen ser privativas y obliga comprar
<unityshell> Hola que tal?
<eduardorix> aqui las estabamos por probar, pero no querían registrarse en Launchpad solo para eso
<eduardorix> eso se puede cambiar?
<unityshell> Es por un tema de publicación, el costo es CERO, la licencia de la Webapp es GPL3
<unityshell> Estoy deseando poder cambiarlo
<unityshell> el tema es este
<unityshell> para publica en el Centro de Software hay algunos detalles que cumplir
<unityshell> si es una aplicación propietaria no te hacen mayores problemas, subis el binario "el .deb" lo analizan y si califica lo publican
<unityshell> o también tenés las diferentes licencias libres
<eduardorix> Aqui Cassinelli te manda un abrazo!
<unityshell> en este caso de las licencias libres tenés que tener todo en el launchpad armarte un PPA y seguir una serie de pasos que no he podido hacer
<unityshell> por eso para poder publicar debía hacerlo como propietaria
<unityshell> pero le puse costo cero para que la compra en realidad no sea tal
<unityshell> Saludos Casinelli
<unityshell> Si se fijan en mi launchpad están creados losdos primeros proyecyos, el de ubuntu-uy y el de ubuconla
<unityshell> pero no pude subir ni un solo archivo
<unityshell> Tengo la llave ssh, instalé bzr explorer pero estoy errando con algo
<eduardorix> yotambién loodio :)
<unityshell> Pero les repito la licencia bajo la cual armé las webapps es GPL3
<unityshell> el costo de la compra es CERO
<eduardorix> y la fuente?
<unityshell> Solo se trata de un mero formalismo...
<unityshell> es javascript
<eduardorix> (pregunta boluda)
<eduardorix> me imaginé...
<unityshell> la fuente salta a los ojos
<unityshell> jajajaja
<eduardorix> ta todo dicho
<eduardorix> el bzr es incomprensible, aunque tengo todo apuntado paso por paso
<unityshell> De todas maneras están los .tar.gz en uone, solo tengo que compartir los enlaces, me manejo todo desde el uone paa ello ya que el launchpad con su bazaar no lo entiendo
<eduardorix> Por lo menos, no cumple funsiones básicas que yo conocía de un control de versiones, este no lo entiendo
<unityshell> Yo encantado de publicar todo en el launchpad, antes lo hacía pero se ve que le vejez ahora no me deja
<eduardorix> es asi...
<unityshell> Dejales claro a los de ubuconla y ubuntu-uy que todo es GPL3, no quiero que salten los puristas ni cosa rara
<unityshell> Al comienzo del script le puse específicamente esto:
<unityshell> / Copyright (C) 2012 - 2013 Unity Shell
<unityshell> / <unityshellblog@gmail.com>
<unityshell> /
<unityshell> / This program is free software: you can redistribute it and/or modify
<unityshell> / it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by
<unityshell> / the Free Software Foundation, either version 3 of the License, or
<unityshell> / (at your option) any later version.
<unityshell> / This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,
<unityshell> / but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of
<unityshell> / MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the
<unityshell> / GNU General Public License for more details.
<unityshell> /
<unityshell> / You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License
<unityshell> / along with this program.  If not, see <http://www.gnu.org/licenses/>.
<unityshell> / =====================================================================
<unityshell> Lo que puedo hacer es compartir el directorio de las Webapps con los que quieran modificar algo y lo hacen desde el propio uone
<eduardorix> No es por puristas, es porque asusta que diga que es privativo, nada mas
<eduardorix> otro que se olvidó las pass
<eduardorix> yo tampoco la recuerdo si no estoy en casa con mi libretita :)
<unityshell> Se entiende y me imaginé que pasaría, por eso al código le puse que licencia tenía
<eduardorix> Luego cuando llegue a casa, te mando la pass de modificar el site de ubuntu-uy
<unityshell> Pero del launchpad tengo el código, es solo que no puedo subirle nada porque no se como hacerlo
<eduardorix> y la traducción de puss como "empujar"
<unityshell> Lo que hay que hacer es algunos agregados al Site para que interactúe más con la webapp
<eduardorix> en eso me apunto, que se necesita?
<eduardorix> el rss anda
<eduardorix> ?
<unityshell> Creo que si
<eduardorix> a veces me da error
<unityshell> Hoy vi que le actualizaron
<unityshell> Si, ya me fijé y el rss anda
<eduardorix> horrible, no tengo una f** foto del flisol
<unityshell> jajajajja
<unityshell> hay una cosa que me está entrando a complicar ahora y es el tema de los copyright de los sitios
<unityshell> Al parecer cuando la página tiene uno ya no te permiten crear la Webapp
<unityshell> Me pasó con el sitio del Observador, el país y otros
<unityshell> Voy a ver como manejo ese tema, creo que con permiso me dejan pero no estoy seguro
<unityshell> En este site están publicados muchos de los .deb's,  unityshell.wordpress.com, algunos ya se que no pueden estar en el Centro de Software por no ser el titular del servicio al que entran
<eduardorix> Es posible de usar en 12.04?
<unityshell> Hay un Unity-webapps-preview en algún ppa disponible, pero no se si se sigue manteniendo, la implementación oficial viene desde la 12.10 en adelante
<unityshell> de hecho en Canonical las probaron en 12.10 y 13.04 nomás
<unityshell> Yo el 12.04 solo lo uso en servidores, para escritorio tengo la 13.04 y ahora le estoy cargando los smartscopes para probarlos, lo que pude ver es que están uy buenos
<eduardorix> Yo solo uso LTS, asi que me quedo con 12.04 y los otros ya ni los pruebo
<unityshell> Hay una intención de Mark de pportar Unity 7 para el 12.04, quizás en la siguiente release la puedas tener
<unityshell> creo que es la 12.04-3
<unityshell> Yo en lo personal al 12.04 lo tengo en servidores y PC's sin aceleradora, es lo único que me levanta descentemente un gráfico
<unityshell> las siguientes versiones si no hay soporte de video como la gente es imposible trabajar
<unityshell> Bien, ya tengo los smartscopes instalados, no se donde van a llegar con esto pero cada día me gusta más
<eduardorix> Lo que me está pasando seguido, es que clientes de hace unos años, putean al Ubuntu que le instalé que no les anda nada, y es que tienen 9.04 o cosas así
<eduardorix> Al final vuelven a XP, por eso he decidido solo instalar LTS a clientes que se que no actualizan en un año, por gusto, solo porque ya lo disfrutaron un montón y quieren uno nuevo
<unityshell> Y.... es que ya no hay soporte para el 9.04 y ahora que solo duran 9 meses peor
<unityshell> Tienen que actualizarlas esas versiones
<unityshell> Es decir, es como tener una LTS y quejarte que a los 7 años te dejó de andar
<unityshell> si sabés que el soporte es por 5
<eduardorix> Obvio, pero le vendi que Ubuntu no era como Windows que no había que reinstalr por gusto y zaz, en un años el ubuntu es viejo
<unityshell> acá es igual, esas versiones a los 18 meses actualizalas
<unityshell> Esa es una mala costumbre heredada de XP que se pasó 7 años si cambiar de versión
<unityshell> Ahora todos los SO se actualizan en ciclos regulares como máximo de 2 años
<unityshell> es una locura estar más tiempo con lo mismo hoy en día, quizás antes estaba bien, peo las cosas avanzaron mucho
<eduardorix> Pero las ceibalitas arrancaron con un fedora 2 años de viejo
<unityshell> y la excusa de que consume mucho hardware ya queda un poco de lado en la medida de que los costos se abarataron notoriamente
<eduardorix> y hoy las magallanes tienen 10.04 que está a punto de morir
<unityshell> Ta... pero las Ceibalitas tablets tienen Android 4, con 4 meses de liberado
<unityshell> Un poco de criterio
<unityshell> A mi la ceibalita me encanta, pero convengamos que si no se adaptan al ritmo de las actualizaciones a nivel mundial la quedan
<unityshell> El hardware ya no se hace para durar, esa es una realidad, el uruguayo debe ser el único que mantiene su TV Panavox de 14 pulgadas durante 20 años
<eduardorix> tal cual
<unityshell> Y no se trata de un tema consumista, 20 AÑOS EL MISMO TV, estamos hablando de antena de cuernitos en la hera del HD
<unityshell> perodón era con H
<unityshell> que anormal
<eduardorix> jeje
<unityshell> me pasa por mirar Los Croods
<eduardorix> Si, ya en lo de mi novia pongo el pendrive con el avi y veo la peli, nada de codecs, anda y anda
<eduardorix> Ratman tenia un contacto para actualizar a Ubuntu 12.04 las magallanes, pero no se en que quedó
<eduardorix> Seguirá en 10.04, que igual no les importa
<unityshell> hay alguna forma de conseguir alguna Ceibalita? digo para mi gurí, se venden en algún puesto del MIDES o cosas de esas que hay ahora?
<eduardorix> Si, claro, si tenés un arma de fuego, te dan una ceibalita...
<eduardorix> te la cambian, digo
<unityshell> Jjajaja no... pero como me cuido de que luego no me la afanen?
<eduardorix> perdón, no es una ceibalitta, es un tablet
<eduardorix> los que regala Antel con la fibra optica no son tan malos, pero conviene ponerle un SD mas grande
<unityshell> Antel regala una tablet?
<eduardorix> cuando definís el contrato a Vera
<eduardorix> y el precio es mayor al que tenías , creo
<unityshell> Ah.. no, acá a casa vinieron 20 veces pero cuando no hay nadie, ni el modem me han cambiado
<unityshell> No no... para eso compro una tableta china común y nada de contratos
<eduardorix> yo tengo la fibra, pero no me trajeron el modem. En realidad vinieron el día viernes antes de turismo, cuando salía con las valijas, #"%@!
<unityshell> yo decía las ceibalitas azules comunes y corrientes si las venden en alguna dependencia
<eduardorix> no se venden, pero se puede hacer algun pedido por razones de desarrollo, te pueden dar bola
<eduardorix> te conviene una magallanes
<unityshell> es todo python verdad?
<eduardorix> en el museo tengo una XO verde, una azul, y 2 magallanes y no hicimos nada. Solo las pedimos
<unityshell> Donde hay que pedirlas ? JAJAJAJAJAJ
<eduardorix> Al Plan Ceibal
<eduardorix> si sale la ONG, las pedimos, seguro
<unityshell> ha, eso.... como es la cosa? no me mandaste info
<eduardorix> uff, olvido es detalle
<eduardorix> estamos juntando las firmas, pero no se si se hace uuna reunion o que
<unityshell> tienen fecha para presentarlas?
<eduardorix> no, pero ya hay suficientes firmas si juntamos pas es mejor en algun sentido, aunque no se bien en que
<unityshell> Donde firman?
<eduardorix> Tenemos unas hojas, te puedo mandar un PDF y juntás una hoja de firmas
<eduardorix> luegotodas las hojas se adjuntarán al pedido
<unityshell> y que haría la ONG? es decir, la función, organización, recursos, esas pequeñeces
<eduardorix> Buena pregunta, en principio nos obligaría a ser mas formales
<eduardorix> a no borrarnos así nomas
<eduardorix> a tener algo de plata para hacer publicaciones, pagar cosas, etc
<eduardorix> recibir donaciones
<eduardorix> estás como Daniel Gomez?
<unityshell> Pablo Daniel Capeluto Gomez
<unityshell> como el Gallego de pluna
<unityshell> Cosmo
<unityshell> Es para no mezclar con la de gmail cuando la hice, no tenía acceso, luego lo cambi pero Google te rompe los cocos con eso
<eduardorix> claro, jejej, va pdf
<unityshell> Bien, ya me llegó
<unityshell> Hay que ver luego como implementar interacciones con el sitio, hacer la portada con un poco más de contenido
<unityshell> Hoy en día si no estás en las redes sociales no te enterás de las cosas que pasan en la comunidad
#ubuntu-uy 2013-05-04
<Casasapelli> heloo
<Casasapelli> Holaaa
<Casasapelli> aa
<SergioMeneses> entonces virusuy 
#ubuntu-uy 2013-05-05
<Francisco_> hola
#ubuntu-uy 2014-04-28
<CarlosNeyPastor> ping magu42 
<magu42> CarlosNeyPastor⟿ pong
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas?
<magu42> bien y vos?
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien 
<CarlosNeyPastor> sufriendo 
<magu42> ¿?
<CarlosNeyPastor> y haciendo un informe para la clase de migracion a Software Libre
<CarlosNeyPastor> toy cocinando 
<CarlosNeyPastor> me quiero matar
<CarlosNeyPastor> odio la cocina
<magu42> idem
<magu42> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> que hecho?
<magu42> no se
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> es buena
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo instale un par de cosas al notebook, complementos para aumentar la productividad y enchulando unity de a ratos
<magu42>  enchulando unity de a ratos ?  wtf!!!!
<magu42> que entorno más duro , dejate de joder
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajja
<CarlosNeyPastor> se
<CarlosNeyPastor> esta duro en serioo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero si la peleas podes
<magu42> sep
<CarlosNeyPastor> aparte estoy tratando de llegar a una meta personal
<CarlosNeyPastor> arranque hoy y ya me esta costando 
 * CarlosNeyPastor esta tratando de vivir una semana usando su notebook sin abrir un terminal
<CarlosNeyPastor> es incomodo 
<magu42> cada versión le quitan más cosas en la configuración 
<magu42> solo con cosas de afuera
<CarlosNeyPastor> sepe 
<CarlosNeyPastor> todo grafico 
<magu42> como tweak tool
 * CarlosNeyPastor le dio escalofrios al mensionar lo ultimo 
<magu42> o el compiz no se que
<magu42> a mi me dá igual lo grafico 
<magu42> el que me sea más rapido en el momento
<magu42> normalmente no es lo grafico 
<magu42> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> las veces que trate de usar compiz entiendace escritorio cubo y efectos varios termine reinslaando 
<CarlosNeyPastor> paa
<magu42> no para eso me referia 
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo que si me dolio de ubuntu fue que me sacaran la administrasion de grupos 
<magu42> pero por ejemplo algo reclamado hace años
<CarlosNeyPastor> aparte me molesto bastante
<magu42> clikear en el launcher un icono de una aplicacion abierta
<magu42> y que se cierre
<magu42> solo con compiz-config 
<CarlosNeyPastor> es verdad
<CarlosNeyPastor> viste los comentarios en Plus de ratman con victor?
<magu42> no , no entro nunca por ahi
<magu42> o muy rara vez
<magu42> cualquier cosa de google de crispa
<magu42> lo tengo por uds
<CarlosNeyPastor> por?
<magu42> google apesta
<CarlosNeyPastor> esta excelente plus
<CarlosNeyPastor> naaaaaaaaa
<CarlosNeyPastor> facebook y whatsapp apestan
<magu42> también
<CarlosNeyPastor> algunas cosas mas tambien pero ya todos lo sabesmos
<CarlosNeyPastor> Plus es lo mas
<magu42> disfrutalo mientra dure
<magu42> va al muere
<CarlosNeyPastor> :O
<CarlosNeyPastor> por?
<CarlosNeyPastor> magu atenta contra google
<magu42> repito , google apesta
<magu42> y plus va al cierre
<magu42> en algún tiempo
<CarlosNeyPastor> insisto 
<CarlosNeyPastor> magu42 tiene mala onda 
<CarlosNeyPastor> facebook tiene que cerrar
<CarlosNeyPastor> todo lo que toca lo rompe
<CarlosNeyPastor> me hace acuerdo a una empresa que hace lo mismo 
<magu42> que tengo mala onda es cierto
<CarlosNeyPastor> me rompio a Nokia que eso me dolio 
<CarlosNeyPastor> EduardoR estas vivo
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estas?
<andres_> hola tengo una consulta
<PabloRubianes> hola andres_ que andas necesitando?
<PabloRubianes> toy laburando pero decime
<CarlosNeyPastor> buenas
<CarlosNeyPastor> ando por aca ṕor si puedo dar una mano 
<ratman> nas
#ubuntu-uy 2014-04-29
<Maximiliano> Hola gente! Tengo un temina, acabao de modificar algunas cosas en las ctas de usuario
<Maximiliano> El tema es que para hacer la pruebas active la opción "Iniciar sin contraseña"
<Maximiliano> Ahora no encuentro forma de revertir eso!
<Maximiliano> Algún consejo?
#ubuntu-uy 2014-04-30
<magu42> ratman 
<ratman> nas
<magu42> como va
<ratman> aca tirando 
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> llevandola 
<magu42> era
<magu42> jaja
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> me dijiste és te jueves?
<ratman> un peque;o cambio
<magu42> ok
<magu42> nas
<ratman> nas
<asterismo> hola gente
<ratman> holas magu
<ratman> feliz dia para maniana
<magu42> holas ratman 
<ratman> hehe
<magu42> igualmente para ti
<ratman> al final maniana pinto empanadas jeje
<ratman> generalmente es un asado 
<ratman> pero decidimos escapar a la carne
<magu42> yo tengo terrible asado en lo de mis viejos 
<magu42> jeeje
<magu42> seguimos el clasico
<ratman> paso 
<ratman> ahora miro futbol americano 
<ratman> nada de soccer
<magu42> nuhhhhh
<magu42> el clasico de asado el 1 de mayo
<ratman> buen pero hare unos chorisos a la parrilla
<magu42> +1
<ratman> por suerte me tome el viernes
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> o sea volvés el lunes ?
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> eso si no me levanto mal 
<magu42> bacán
<ratman> y tampoc voy jeje
#ubuntu-uy 2014-05-01
<magu42> mié abr 30 23:13:42 UYT 2014
<magu42> ratman
<ratman> si p 
<magu42> es ahora?
<ratman> en 10 
<ratman> creo
<magu42> donde
<ratman> te lo pase por priv
<magu42> sisisi
<magu42> estaba sin sonido
<magu42> y no oí
<ratman> :0
<PabloRubianes> se viene
<PabloRubianes> vos ratman quedate tranquilo
<ratman> toy nervioso
<magu42> apoyo humano , listo
<CarlosNeyPastor> arriba ratman 
<PabloRubianes> no me hagas putearte en este canal
<ratman> uf 
<ratman> es que le tengo miedo a las preguntas
<PabloRubianes> no te preocupes
<PabloRubianes> responde en espa;ol
<PabloRubianes> y yo tradusco
<PabloRubianes> aparte hay un mexicano tambine
<magu42> ratman⟿ arrasó
<CarlosNeyPastor> Ole! Ole! Ole!!! Ratman!! Ratman!!!  Ole! Ole! Ole!!! Ratman!! Ratman!!!  Ole! Ole! Ole!!! Ratman!! Ratman!!!  Ole! Ole! Ole!!! Ratman!! Ratman!!!  Ole! Ole! Ole!!! Ratman!! Ratman!!!  Ole! Ole! Ole!!! Ratman!! Ratman!!!  Ole! Ole! Ole!!! Ratman!! Ratman!!!  Ole! Ole! Ole!!! Ratman!! Ratman!!!  Ole! Ole! Ole!!! Ratman!! Ratman!!!  Ole! Ole! Ole!!! Ratman!! Ratman!!!  Ole! Ole! Ole!!! Ratman!! Ratman!!!  Ole! Ole! Ole!!! Ratman
<CarlosNeyPastor> !! Ratman!!!  Ole! Ole! Ole!!! Ratman!! Ratman!!!  Ole! Ole! Ole!!! Ratman!! Ratman!!!  Ole! Ole! Ole!!! Ratman!! Ratman!!!  Ole! Ole! Ole!!! Ratman!! Ratman!!!  Ole! Ole! Ole!!! Ratman!! Ratman!!!  Ole! Ole! Ole!!! Ratman!! Ratman!!!  Ole! Ole! Ole!!! Ratman!! Ratman!!!  Ole! Ole! Ole!!! Ratman!! Ratman!!!  Ole! Ole! Ole!!! Ratman!! Ratman!!!  Ole! Ole! Ole!!! Ratman!! Ratman!!!  Ole! Ole! Ole!!! Ratman!! Ratman!!!  
<magu42> estabas con el dedo en el enter  
<magu42> jaja
<PabloRubianes> vamo!!!!!!!!!!!
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajajjaj
<CarlosNeyPastor> seeeee
<ratman> :)
<CarlosNeyPastor> la tenia escrito y todo, era solo cambiar de canal!
<magu42> ratman⟿ +1
<ratman> thx
<magu42> cacho de wiki te armaste !!
<magu42> ta todo ahi
<magu42> ni más hablar
<ratman> que garcaso 
<ratman> tenia
<magu42> viste que no era tan jodido
<magu42> y más vos que tenés muuuucha cosa hecha y documentada
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> ni preguntar necesitaron
<PabloRubianes> los testimonios era re solidos
<magu42> al primer flaco lo bombearon por no tener documentación de lo que decia
<magu42> todo bien
<PabloRubianes> y por no tener testimonios de mucha gente
<magu42> eso eso eso
<CarlosNeyPastor> pobre dakira
<PabloRubianes> volvera
<PabloRubianes> esto no es definitivo nunca
<magu42> he estado en la presentación de todos uds , y siempre que veo que a alguien lo bombean es por falta de documentación de sus actividade
<magu42> somos todos muy lindos pero si no veo fotos no te creo
<magu42> jeje
<ratman> :)
<PabloRubianes> jajjaja
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ <cjohnston> es el uno?
<PabloRubianes> no, pero hoy era el chair
<PabloRubianes> siempre cambia hace 2 reuniones fui yo
<PabloRubianes> es el "que le tira los comandos al bot"
<magu42> por eso preguntaba jeje
<PabloRubianes> bueno magu42 sos el proximo
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> ni ahi
<magu42> hay mucho member para 3.2 millones de habitantes
<PabloRubianes> somos 4
<PabloRubianes> dejate de cosa
<magu42> por eso
<magu42> uruguay es el pais con más members por habitante
<PabloRubianes> jajjajaja
<PabloRubianes> no creo
<magu42> yo tampoco pero suena bastante razonable
<magu42> jeje
<ratman> yupii
<ratman> uf
<Talan>  hola
<Talan> que hacen locos programadores xD
#ubuntu-uy 2014-05-02
<Talan> quien me da un hack que sea util para algo miren yo tengo muchos si quieren podemos intercambiar alguna muletita ??
<Talan> master56@hotmail.com nos vemos
<ratman> buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2014-05-03
<ratman> nas magu42 
<magu42> como va ratman 
<ratman> aqui pescando un resfrio
<magu42> eso por no ir a  trabajar
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> :-)
<PabloRubianes> beunas
<ratman> holas PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<magu42> beunas PabloRubianes 
<magu42> o buenas
<PabloRubianes> digo
<magu42> jeje
<PabloRubianes> todo bien
<magu42> segual
<ratman> senegal
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> hey magu cuando arrancamso con python 
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> cuando termine de leer los dos libros que tengo
 * ratman nadie entendio lo de senegal
<magu42> he estado muy boludo
<ratman> quien necesita libros
<magu42> yo
<ratman> na
<ratman> los libros son para los debiles
<ratman> prueba y error
<ratman> jee
<magu42> si no sabés lo que es una cadena mejor ni empezar
<PabloRubianes> python es lo mas
<magu42> lo basico tengo que saberlo antes de ir a romperte los cocos
<PabloRubianes> ahora andan programando ustedes 2?
<magu42> python +1
<ratman> estoy intentando sumarlo al lado oscuro
<magu42> naa
<ratman> pero se resiste
<magu42> ratman⟿ me quiere enseñar
<magu42> y yo quiero aprender
<magu42> pero ando mendio complicado u poco y otro tanto boludo
<magu42> un*
<ratman> complicado 
<ratman> algo que podamso ayudar
<PabloRubianes> tienen que arrancar a leer QML
<magu42> nah  , gracias
<PabloRubianes> asi hacemos cosas con el SDK de ubuntu
<ratman> PabloRubianes, 
<PabloRubianes> no sean amargos
<ratman> oki qml
<magu42> qml
<magu42> viendo
<ratman> cuando recien agarramos xml 
<ratman> ahora qml
<ratman> esta bien 
<ratman> comensare
<ratman> asi cuando tenga mi cel 
<PabloRubianes> tiene algo de javascript metido
<ratman> puedo hacer algo 
<ratman> hehehe
<PabloRubianes> tenemos que hacer una reunion para programar algo
<magu42> tiene todo por lo que veo
<magu42> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/QML
<ratman> voy por cafe
<PabloRubianes> developer.ubuntu.com
<PabloRubianes> yo voy a comprar algo de comer y vuelvo
<PabloRubianes> toy con hambre
<magu42> ok
<PabloRubianes> en un rato vuelvo
<ratman> oki
<ratman> PabloRubianes, luego me tienes que esplicar algo 
<ratman> eheh
<PabloRubianes> de lo de los members?
<ratman> si eso tambien
<ratman> pensaba en el framwork para loo de la web
<ratman> vaya a comprar que cierra
<magu42> no era django ?
<ratman> sip pero pablo encontro ago para el esquema
<magu42> ahh  esperamos entonces
<ratman> uiero ver eso 
<ratman> necesitamso creo mover un poco la web 
<ratman> o hacerla mas agil 
<PabloRubianes> no, era para el frontend
<ratman> descentralizar jjeje
<PabloRubianes> bootstrap
<ratman> bueno para lo que sea
<ratman> tengo ue ver como eso anda
<PabloRubianes> busca
<PabloRubianes> ya tengo el tema de ubuntu hecho ahi
<PabloRubianes> brb
<ratman> bueno si lo tienes ya ta 
<ratman> jeje
<PabloRubianes> sale la cruzada alimentadora
<ratman> dale
<ratman> ueda lejos 
<ratman> para i le cerro
<ratman> jjejeje
<magu42> ehhh ??
<magu42> creo que entendi jaja
<magu42> escribí bien carajo!!!!
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> :-)
<ratman> que le cerro el lugar de la comida
<ratman> a
<ratman> pablo hehe
<magu42> eso eso
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> no ya volvi
<ratman> o estara matando a la vaca
<ratman> jeje
<PabloRubianes> jaja fui al mcdonalds
<PabloRubianes> de gaboto
<ratman> capitalista
<ratman> hehe
<PabloRubianes> y comprobe una vez mas que nunca nada es como la foto del mostrador
<PabloRubianes> jejeje
<ratman> sip eso siempre
<PabloRubianes> che ratman que querias que te explicara?
<magu42> se olvidó...
<ratman> eso que habia que compilar
<ratman> para tener el frontend
<ratman> pero creo que tendre que estudiarlo 
<ratman> jeje
<PabloRubianes> compilar si lo cambias
<ratman> pero que jenera
<ratman> css
<ratman> genera
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> http://getbootstrap.com/
<ratman> bien vere que puedo con eso 
<ratman> a ver que sale
<PabloRubianes> oka
<ratman> bueno creo que dejo al bootstrap 
<ratman> para maniana jeje
<magu42> jeje
<ratman> o el domingo 
<ratman> bueno me rajo a la cama
<magu42> vaya don 
<magu42> nas
<ratman> nas magu42 
<magu42> nas ratman 
<ratman> :)
<magu42> je
<ratman> como va tdoo magu 
<magu42> acá 
<magu42> llevandola
<magu42>  /msg NickServ identify 1790077
<ratman> umm
<magu42> cambiando contraseña
<magu42> puf
<magu42> ah tas acá
<magu42> pa que te mando sms
<ratman> jje
<ratman> no se
<ratman> jjee
<magu42> tamos como locos con la comunicación
<ratman> yo tengo para que entre solo y se identifique
<ratman> solo 
<magu42> yo igual 
<magu42> pero me cambió la ip y me cambió el nick
<magu42> yy para recuperarlo le erré al /msg
<ratman> je
<magu42> ya cambié todo 
<magu42> cha que tiene comandos freenode
<ratman> ????
<magu42> repasando todos lo que tiene cuando buscaba el de la contraseña
<magu42> je
<ratman> je
<magu42> hasta coloridas pabadas 
<ratman> jee
<magu42> subrayado también
<ratman> ︻┳═一 ︻┳═一 
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> ese me mató
<ratman> ̿ ̿̿̿̿'̵͇̿̿0=(•̪●)=0̵͇̿̿'̿̿ ̿̿̿ 
<magu42> viento
<magu42> ah unicode
<ratman>   >>>>>>>_____________________\`-._
<ratman>    >>>>>>>                     /.-'
<ratman> quedo mal 
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> no era asi
<ratman>                    .-"      "-.
<ratman>                   /            \
<ratman>                  |              |
<ratman>                  |,  .-.  .-.  ,|
<ratman>                  | )(__/  \__)( |
<ratman>                  |/     /\     \|
<ratman>        (@_       (_     ^^     _)
<ratman>   _     ) \_______\__|IIIIII|__/__________________________
<ratman>  (_)@8@8{}<________|-\IIIIII/-|___________________________>
<ratman>         )_/        \          /
<ratman>        (@           `--------` 
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> va a quedar lindisimo en el log
<ratman> sip mis disculpas
<magu42> nahh  jaja
<magu42> ese es un script?
<ratman> nop 
<magu42> linea por linea
<ratman> son cosas que algun dia guarde
<ratman> en un archivo 
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> jaja tengo un archivo similar que lo arrastro hace 15 años
<magu42> con cosas raras
<magu42> inutiles el 99%
<ratman> sip 
<magu42> pero lo cuido a muerte jaja
<magu42> respaldado en 20 lugares
<ratman> pa yo ya lo perdi una vez
<ratman> eje
<magu42> viste !!
<ratman> ahora tengo este ue no tiene tanto 
<cypherman> hola, soy asterismo
<cypherman> este es un nick mio tambien
<cypherman> como andan?
<ratman> holas ue tal 
<asterismo> hola
<ratman> personalidad multiple
<asterismo> ahora si
<magu42> como va asterismo 
<asterismo> pasa que a veces me logueo en varias maquinas a los mismo canales...
<asterismo> qu va'cer
<ratman> je
<asterismo> bein magu42, en la vuelta
<asterismo> ratman
<ratman> si
<magu42> estás en el aolm ?
<asterismo> acabo (desde la FLISoL) ser parte de una revelación mayuscula
<asterismo> no, en casa
<magu42> oalm
<magu42> ahh
<ratman> no entendi
<asterismo> ratman, que no entendiste?
<ratman> acabo (desde la FLISoL) ser parte de una revelación mayuscula
<asterismo> claro, qu desde la flisol tuve una revelación mayuscula
<ratman> umm
<asterismo> que es la siguiente
<ratman> que relevacion
<asterismo> KDE
<ratman> ue ratman no sirve para lso talleres
<ratman> ejejej
<magu42> yo te vi de lo más bien ratman 
<asterismo> noo
<asterismo> KDE
<asterismo> señores
<asterismo> KDE
<magu42> kde está bueno per es pesado
<asterismo> estoy sorprendido
<ratman> kde es para 
<ratman> quien extraña win
<ratman> jeje
<asterismo> o yo he madurado con los casi 10 años de Linux
<magu42> xfce funciona en cualquier maquina
<asterismo> bueno, en el canal #kde uno me dijo una frase muy cierta
<magu42> y el nuevo menu wisker es igualito al de kde
<asterismo> y que es esta...
<magu42> afanado 
<magu42> dale
<ratman> espero que no sea mi frase
<asterismo> se suele decir que los linuxeros, usan GNOME, que KDE es para los winderitos que estrañan...
<ratman> je
<ratman> y la segunda parte
<asterismo> pero llega un momento que uno madura, y entiende que KDE es lo mejor y se pasa a KDE sin que le importen lo que los demas digan...
<asterismo> jajaja
<asterismo> muy buena
<ratman> pa yo vi una cosaa
 * asterismo un aplauso para la frase
<ratman> gnome 3
<ratman> sen classico 
<magu42> asterismo⟿ vos no estabas usando xfce?
<ratman> no esta mmal 
<asterismo> si
<asterismo> por supuesto
<magu42> y que le encontras mejor a kde
<magu42> ?
<asterismo> pero sabes que me di cuenta?
<asterismo> luego de una instalación de XFCE tenia que arreglar todos los paneles, poner applets, configurar programas, bajar programas, etc.
<magu42> cierto
<ratman> si
<asterismo> en KDE esta todo casi ya listo a como lo quiero, y la sorpresa mas grande,,,
<ratman> ok
<ratman> aora te pregunto 
<ratman> con cual te divertis mas
<ratman> jejj
<asterismo> es muy agil!! entonces me tuve que dejar de joder con es motto de linux
<ratman> y con cual aprendistes mas
<asterismo> y cientificamente hacerme cargo
<asterismo> y asumir
<asterismo> que KDE cumple con las espectativas que yop espero, mucho mejor que XFCE
<asterismo> y que GNOME claro...
<asterismo> ademas eso me llevo inevitablemente a investigar porque y parece que, el momento en el que carga es mas lento, demora mas en cargar
<ratman> es lo bueno de linux
<ratman> puedes tener varios
<ratman> ejeje
<asterismo> pero luego, las aplicaciones son mas rapidas, cosa que pude comprobar en una VM nomas... con virtualbox
<asterismo> dado que comparten mucho mas codigo que las de GTK
<asterismo> pero yo siempre estuve en contra de KDE
<asterismo> pero solo lo probaba 5 minutos
<ratman> nunca hay que estar en contra
<asterismo> ahora me di el tiempo, lo probe y debo confesar que es muy superior
<asterismo> sinceramente
<magu42> kde es el entorno original de linux
<asterismo> ha sido una revelacion
<asterismo> esta en QT y parece que ha mejorado mucho el QT
<magu42> después naci
<magu42> nació gnome
<asterismo> y otra cosa, las aplicaciones de GTK en KDE lucen muy bien dado que KDE tiene unos paquetes especificos para erreglar el tema de apariencia de las GTK
<asterismo> es increible
<asterismo> muy muy muy pulido
<asterismo> ademas
<asterismo> lo instale en la netbook de mi mujer y anda igual de rapido que XFCE... o por lo menos inperceptible
<asterismo> es increible
<asterismo> di con varios blogs sobre el tema
<magu42> sobre debian?
<asterismo> si
<magu42> ahh  
<asterismo> Debian 7 + KDE
<asterismo> Sabes porque lo probe? porque lo vi en la DELL de aquel flaco que lo habia llevado, se acuerdan?
<asterismo> no se ni como se llamaba el loco
<magu42> apodo tuga
<asterismo> lo vi de reojo y| me habia parecido agil para lo que yo recordaba...
<asterismo> por eso lo instale en una VM
<asterismo> y lo probe
<asterismo> ademas una cosa
<asterismo> vi que las aplicaciones propias de KDE son de un nivel un poco mejor que las equivalentes en GNOME( salvo algunos casos)
<asterismo> hablo del gestor de fotos
<magu42> que usa?
<asterismo> el administrador de archivos, Dolphin, es un viaje mal
<asterismo> yo creo que es uno de los mejores programas hoy por hoy, pruebenlo en una VM y me cuentan...
<asterismo> Dolphin tiene funcionalidades alucinantes
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> pero nada me cambaira de seguri con firefoz
<ratman> no encontre otro con las extenciones
<ratman> que tiene
<asterismo> gestor de fotos es el DigiKam, yo tenia el F-Spot  que se vivia crasheando y liego el Shotwell que estaba roto el tema por ser GTK3
<magu42> no se puede usar firefox en kde????
<asterismo> sin palabras
<ratman> sip se puede
<magu42> ahh
<asterismo> claro!! yo instale Firefox y Thunderbird
<asterismo> y parecen aplicaciones nativas de KDE
<asterismo> solo tienen que hacer
<asterismo> sudo apt-get install kde-config-gtk gtk3-engine-oxygen gtk2-engine-oxygen
<asterismo> eso 3 paquetes arreglan todo...
<asterismo> muy muy muy pulido, como les digo
<asterismo> el Ktorrent es el mejor cliente de torrent que vi
<ratman> yo uso vuze
<magu42> hace unos años probé kubuntu , de gusto lo usé 6 meses hasta que terminé odiandolo , habrá que probarlo hoy dia , a ver que tal
<asterismo> y vi que es muy muy muy configurable
<magu42> eso si , siempre fué
<asterismo> bueno, el programa Kstars, para astronomia ya lo conocia (y no lo tenia instalado porque me instalaba todas las dependencias de KDE) pero es muy bueno
<asterismo> muy bueno
<asterismo> el cliente de IRC que estoy usando ahora, el Konversation, es como el XChat (el que use aaaaaños) pero mejor...
<ratman> el xchat es el unico programa ue siempre use
<ratman> au con kde
<asterismo> el Kopete para mensageria Jabber, soporta OTR por defecto, el pidgin hay que instalarle a mano unos paquetes extra...
<ratman> jeje
<asterismo> son detalles...
<asterismo> me enamore
<asterismo> yo que se
<magu42> xchat +1
<asterismo> hasta mis hijos que quedaron enloquecidos con la mascota de escritorio esa que es un gatito que te anda por las ventanas
<asterismo> y los ojitos que miran el mouse
<asterismo> es increible...
 * asterismo se saca el sombrero ante KDE
<ratman> odio a lsoo gatos
<magu42> demos gracias que podemos elegir el entorno que mejor se ajuste a nuestras necesidades , sino con Metro lo quería ver
 * ratman va a preparar cafe
<asterismo> podes configurar si es un gato banco, negro, un pinguinito de linux, un diablito de BSD, etc, etc...
<magu42> el raton de xfce
<asterismo> jajaja
<asterismo> a fin de cuentas termine pasando menos tiempo en la post instalacion usand KDE que con XFCE on un rendimieno igual y con mas funcionalidades... balance total, KDE wins!!
<magu42> vos tenés todas maquinas decentes , habría que probarlo en algo más modesto
<magu42> pero es cierto xfce lleva algo de tiempo dejarlo funcional
<asterismo> una netbook atom es algo modesto...
<magu42> ahi anda hasta 64bits , aunque no lo creas
<magu42> me refiero a un p4
<magu42> menos no
<asterismo> un P4 de 3ghz con 1gb de ram
<asterismo> tambien
<asterismo> en el OALM
<magu42> ahi te anda bien?
<asterismo> ya pase todo el OALM a KDE, por cierto
<asterismo> si, bien de bien
<magu42> exelente
<asterismo> le podes deshabilitar los efectos graficos y te queda ondaun XFCE
<asterismo> no no no no, te digo que anda muy bien
<asterismo> probalo
<magu42> te van a matar en el oalm donde le cambies algo más
<magu42> jaja
<ratman> listo 
<ratman> cafetera andando 
<ratman> jeje
<asterismo> un loco en un blog decia que cuand salio KDE4, andaba igual de mal que GNOME3 y que ahora que salio GNOME3 y que anda mas o menos el KDE4 se puso muy bueno
<asterismo>  y parece que hay mucha gente volviendo a KDE, lentamente
<asterismo> salvo los que estan en contra porque dicen que se parece a windows... etc
<asterismo> pero eso a mi no me importa
<asterismo> yo co XFCE terminaba instalando una torta de dependencias de aplicaciones de GNOME que como no existian en XFCE tenia que usar las de GNOME y claro, con los temas rotos...
<asterismo> bluetooth, impresion, etc
<asterismo> visor de PDFs
<asterismo> el epdfview es una porqueria, yo instalaba el evince que esta bueno
<asterismo> el Okular en KDE es asombrosamente increible...
<asterismo> todas las aplicaciones son KDE o sea que termino instalando menos cosas
<asterismo> menos dependencias
<magu42> +1
<magu42> asterismo⟿ enloqueció con KDE  
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> hay qu einternarolo 
<ratman> hehe
<ratman> ue malo soy
<ratman> lo malo de las cafeteras es que demora
<magu42> habrá que darle una probada a kde 
<magu42> no termino de enamorarme de xfce y ahora asterismo me enloquece con kde
<magu42> jeje
<ratman> locuras por suerte es lo bueno de linux 
<ratman> puedes elegir
<magu42> un dia me voy a levantar cruzado y me voy a pasar completamente a eagle mode
<magu42> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6yPQKt3mBA
<ratman> jje
<asterismo> que eso eso?
<magu42> viviré entre mis archivos
<magu42> el mejor entorno 
<ratman> lo ocnocia
<ratman> ejje
<magu42> y pesadito 
<magu42> era hace unos años , no se ahora
<ratman> yo una vez lo puse
<ratman> jejeje
<ratman> o era algo similar
<magu42> cuando salió consumia 200 y algo de megas de ram cuando yo tenía 256
<magu42> hoy dia ya no es nada
<magu42> hay que tener buena memoria para recordar las rutas
<asterismo> aparte eso, las aplicaciones KDE comparten mas codigo
<asterismo> entonces ua vez que lanza el escritorio, todo es mas rapido
<asterismo> una cosa chota, pero chota chota
<asterismo> es lo que demora en aparecer el menu en XFCE y tambien en Gnome2 en el pasado
<asterismo> hacia click y luego de un par de segundos aparecia el menu
<asterismo> en KDE aparece instantaneamente
<asterismo> ta
<asterismo> listo
<asterismo> click
<asterismo> ta
<asterismo> hoy por hoy, en un benchmark que lei, KDE pesa unos 10MB menos que GNOME 3
<asterismo> o sea lo mismo
<magu42> kubuntu tiene bien integrado kde?  o no lo probaste?
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> estuve viendo la folmacion
<ratman> del taller
<ratman> la verdad es que no me gusto verme 
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> a nadie le gusta eso
<magu42> menos oirse
<ratman> tengo que quitarme la mania de la risa
<asterismo> no
<asterismo> solo debian
<magu42> risa nerviosa ratman 
<magu42> asterismo⟿ cuando lo probé fue en kubuntu justo cuando salió kde4 , no fue una experiencia agradable que recuerde
<magu42> pero todo evoluciona 
<magu42> o desaparece 
<magu42> je
<asterismo> capaz es eso
<asterismo> kubuntu es una mala implementacino de KDE o algo asi
<asterismo> debian capaz que es mejor
<asterismo> no se
#ubuntu-uy 2014-05-04
<CarlosNeyPastor> ping magu42 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas?
<magu42> como andas CarlosNeyPastor 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman que se cuenta?
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola asterismo que dice???
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola Ursinha 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahora si salude a los presentes
<CarlosNeyPastor> magu42 todo tranqui?
<magu42> tranquilo , vos?
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo aca, tomando un Blend anniversary (cafe) y por ir a un cumpleaños
<CarlosNeyPastor> aparte re re re configurando mi norebook 
<magu42> tomando algo dijo!!
<CarlosNeyPastor> notebook
<magu42> umm
<magu42> me voy a clavar algo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> me la agarre con el touchpad
<magu42> a ver que tengo
<ratman> nas carllos
<magu42> no ande tocando , asi es que rompe cosas luego
<CarlosNeyPastor> ratman, como va la cosa?
<ratman> aca llenadolo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo configure 
<CarlosNeyPastor> para escrolear con dos dedos para en el sentido de la pagina 
<ratman> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> y quiero podes switchear el escritorio desde el touch con dos dedos
<CarlosNeyPastor> despues se me ocurrieron un par de cosa mas para hacerle al touch que lo transformarian en algo galactico e inusable pero recapacite
<magu42> vos querés muchas cosas creo
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> no tanto 
<CarlosNeyPastor> quiero lo basico
<CarlosNeyPastor> me conformo con lo mejor (frase que uso hace años)
<magu42> esa me gustó , me la quedo
<CarlosNeyPastor> toda suya
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo mas 
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo un block con frases que me gustaron 
<CarlosNeyPastor> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> che tenemos que darle mas vida a IRC
<CarlosNeyPastor> soy el unico friki que le gusta chatear por IRC
<magu42> tuvo mejores épocas
<CarlosNeyPastor> sio
<CarlosNeyPastor> zip
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero igual 
<CarlosNeyPastor> las veces que han preguntado algo en el canal fueron en la tarde y no hay nadie
<CarlosNeyPastor> me entero por el log
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo que dejar el cel conectado asi contesto cuando hay alguien 
<magu42> de tarde nunca hubo nadie despierto
<ratman> de ue sirve saber
<magu42> siempre fué de noche
<ratman> ue alguien 
<ratman> si uno no esta
<ratman> uff
<magu42> ratman⟿ perdió la q
<ratman> llevo casi 20 anios de irc
<ratman> y la verdad banearia a todos
<ratman> los ue dejan conectado 
<magu42> sin marcar ausencia 
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> a ubuntulog2 también
<magu42> por alcahuete
<ratman> sip 
<magu42> :-)
<magu42> ratman⟿ en freenode hace 6 años y pico que estás registrado
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajajjajajaja
<ratman> sip 
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo ahora lo estoy dejando en ausente
<magu42> hagan un  /msg NickServ INFO ratman  con cualquier nick que gusten
<ratman> pero esta no es mi primer red
<ratman> de irc
<CarlosNeyPastor> me olvide de settear el znc
<magu42> lo se
<magu42> solo miraba acá
<magu42> y yo voy a hacer 5 años acá 
<magu42> jovatazo el tipo
<magu42> CarlosNeyPastor⟿ Registered : Jul 05 04:30:20 2012 (1 year, 43 weeks, 1 day, 20:34:49 ago)
<magu42> un bebé
<CarlosNeyPastor> :O
<CarlosNeyPastor> magu sabe mucho
<magu42> no sabe nada pero es un peligro
<ratman> y te comonto algo magu
<ratman> tengo mas tiempo asui 
<CarlosNeyPastor> magu42,  va a explivar como hizo eso 
<ratman> antes usaba otro nick 
<magu42> cual?
<ratman> ratmanuy
<ratman> porque ratman estaba registrai 
<ratman> tuve ue eperar muhco tiempo 
<magu42> mirá
<ratman> hasta que lo reclame
<magu42> magu tambien estaba 
<ratman> porue no se usava
<ratman> ejejje
<magu42> podés hacerlo a uno del staff pero te dan bola cuando quieren
<magu42> y en ingles
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> me costo hacerlo jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> ya vengo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> voy a probar algo y tengo que salir
<ratman> ok
<magu42> ratmanuy  no está más registrado
<magu42> se vé que si lo dejas de usar se pierde solo
<magu42> marcó ausencia jejeje
<ratman> no lo habia reistrado 
<ratman> jeje
<magu42> ahhh  claro 
<ratman> luego que pude agarrar este
<ratman> ya lo cuide
<ratman> ehehe
<magu42> podés estar asi años
<magu42> más bien
<magu42> ya vi que lo tenés seteado
<magu42> sin contraseña no lo puede usar nadie
<ratman> yep 
<magu42> no más de 30 segundos
<ratman> antes no lo tenia asi 
<magu42> veo que pablo no
<ratman> no me molestava que alguien lo use
<magu42> y no me acuerdo como era
<ratman> hasta qe yo no podia entrar
<ratman> hehehe
<ratman> ahi le puse eso 
<magu42> algo de /msg SET no se que más
<ratman> no recuerdo 
<ratman> pero es con nickserv
<magu42> lo tenia guardado en mi super archivo jaja
<magu42>  /msg nickserv set enforce ON
<magu42> tiene que estar registrado obviamente
<ratman> sip 
<magu42> cuando te va a aparecer como member acá ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> Pudeeee
<magu42> que pudiste CarlosNeyPastor 
<magu42> ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> Conectarme a mi znc desde el cel
<magu42> listo CarlosNeyPastor queda de guardia de tarde for ever 
<CarlosNeyPastor> Jajaj
<CarlosNeyPastor> Magu haceme un favor
<CarlosNeyPastor> Mencioname
<magu42> CarlosNeyPastor⟿ 
<CarlosNeyPastor> Seee
<CarlosNeyPastor> Me notifica como texto
<CarlosNeyPastor> Genial!!
<magu42> +1
<CarlosNeyPastor> 24 horas en irc
<magu42> con que te conectas desde el cel?
<CarlosNeyPastor> Androirc
<CarlosNeyPastor> Esta genial
<magu42> +1
<CarlosNeyPastor> Arriba te muestra un ping para saber el lag que tenes
<CarlosNeyPastor> Es muy nerd pero esta bueno
<magu42> la señora que manda gritó " a comeeeerr"  
 * magu42 parte raudo
<CarlosNeyPastor> Dale
<CarlosNeyPastor> Buen provecho
<CarlosNeyPastor> Cualquier cosa mencioname uly revivo
<magu42> dale
 * magu42 is back (gone 00:00:15)
 * magu42 is away: leru leru
<magu42> Nas noches
#ubuntu-uy 2015-04-27
<nor> barbanegra andate a la concha de tu hermana
<barbanegra> sabor
#ubuntu-uy 2015-04-28
<magu42> .
<asterismo> hola
<barbanegra> [27/04/15 14:01:26] --> nor (be8d3575@gateway/web/freenode/ip.190.141.53.117) se ha unido a este canal.
<barbanegra> [27/04/15 14:01:51] <nor> barbanegra andate a la concha de tu hermana
<barbanegra> [27/04/15 20:03:07] <-- victortyau (~victortya@190.141.53.117) ha dejado este servidor (Quit: Leaving).
<barbanegra> misma ip
<barbanegra> https://www.torproject.org/
#ubuntu-uy 2015-04-29
<magu42> .
#ubuntu-uy 2015-04-30
<magu42> ta
 * magu42 is away: ~
#ubuntu-uy 2015-05-01
 * magu42 is back (gone 02:11:53)
<magu42> ...
#ubuntu-uy 2015-05-03
<magu42> ...
<ubuntero_> Buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2016-05-03
<xxavi> hola, un amigo quiere llevar su PC a un "rumano" para que le ponga las "cosas básicas", yo se lo he desaconsejado por qué no es solución, ya que el "rumano" le pondrá lo que necessite en el momento actual y sabemos que al largo del uso de un PC van surgiendo nuevas necessidades, claro, dudo mucho de que el "rumano" se lo ponga todo lo que vaya a necessitar a medio plazo; a mi entender lo mejor es el p
<xxavi> ropio aprendizaje, pero claro mi amigo no está para el aprendizaje informático; quería preguntaros si conoces alguna web dónde expliquen esta situación mejor de lo que lo hago yo ? Gracias.
#ubuntu-uy 2016-05-04
<magu42> nas
